# #50 CLOSED WORKSHOP - UNFINISHED OBJECTS AND WIP's



## Designer1234

*PLEASE READ* Please read these general guidelines so we all know what (hopefully) what we are doing.

_Welcome to an unusual workshop for us. We have decided to have a get together so that KP members may join in and help each other and give support to each other while we finish some projects that we have, for whatever reason, put aside and can't seem to finish_.

We won't have a teacher for this workshop - however I hope to be available for most of it and I ask that if we can help each other solve problems please post - We are not here to give NEW patterns, however we can share the pattern we are working on, especially if we are having difficulty understanding it.

*I ask that if some one needs help, you answer on line by clicking on quote reply, (not reply)* that way your question and answer will be together and I wlll delete the original question

.(If more than one person answers, I will keep the first answer and delete the others- so that the question is answered just once )

I also will delete, after couple of days, repeat answers and discussions that are not UFOor related to the workshop.

That doesn't in any way mean we want you to avoid having a pleasant time and encouraging each other. Sometimes however we get off tangent and end up having discussions which don't have anything to do with our projects.

I am traveling blind here - not sure how this will work so I hope you will have a sense of humour, have fun and finish up at least one of your projects.

I personally have two sweaters I want to finish -- one is a cardigan, my own design and the other is a bright orange pullover. I hope to finish both of these in this workshop.

*Note*:We are not looking for links that have nothing to do with the 
works in progress - so we ask you to stay close to the topics, and discuss the WIP and UFO's rather than talk about links or give them out on other projects that remind you of the project being worked on here.

I know that sounds petty - but we might have up to l00 people joining in (the average # of kp members who attend our workshops) and we have to keep some sort of order or we could have just had an ordinary KAl which was on an open forum where there is no control of the subject and everything goes. There will be no negative posts here, there never are in our workshops as they are so well received and the people who use them are knitting and crocheters and come for for that reason only - to learn something.

I hope you will enjoy this as much as I plan to do so.

_Please post *I'm in* when you arrive here, and 
I will then be able to include you in the count_. We like to have some idea as to how many people are interested in each workshop so that we can repeat or have others along the same lines.

I will delete your * I'm In* post tonight or tomorrow -

We can continue this workshop until the interest dies down. I hope you will come here, join in and offer help if it is needed. Welcome to you all. Designer1234 (Shirley)


----------



## Designer1234

Here are the two sweaters I hope to finish.

However, I have a detached rotator cuff and the doctor has suggested strongly - that I go easy on the knitting and the typing so I will be working and post a bit at a time for this workshop. Don't forget to post your project or projects


----------



## Grammax8

.... a bit nervous about what to do, but will try.


----------



## pacer

I am working on a hat that I hope to have finished by Sunday.
After that, there are so many WIPs to dream of getting done. Not sure what will grab me next as I am working on a cowl also.


----------



## Designer1234

Grammax8 ..... a bit nervous about what to do said:


> don't be the least bit nervous - we are really easy to get along with here. just decide what you would like to work on , and if you can, post a picture. I have counted you in.
> 
> If you have any questions I will answer about the workshop and hopefully if it is to do with your project or projects and you run into trouble just ask - one of us will likely be able to help you. that is all there is to it. Shirley (designer1234)


----------



## Jenval

,I have a few unfinished projects the first one will be a baby shawl which has been sitting for 12 months around about maybe longer its halfway on the 43rd round I have to do 45 rounds that's how close it is to be finished taking it with me today to my knitting group hopefully might have it finished by the end of today it is a crochet shawl.


----------



## Grammax8

Thank you for your reply. Sorry about your shoulder. Have son who had that trouble....had surgery and now is fine.

My main issue with the top is: don't like the yarn and am concerned about lengthening the sleeve. Contacted the designer: Norah Gaughan; and her associate said simply to extend to the length desired and gather. But it seems to me the sleeve would be too full. Am concerned as to when and how often a decrease should be used to create a less full sleeve.


----------



## Colorgal

Jenny ---- I have 3 unfinished projects on the needles now. A peach colored patchwork sweater, just need to knit the boring sleeves, a top down raglan bolero that is knit with bulky yarn on large needles (I don't think it is going to look good on me when it's done) and a vest with a patterned square front. I am a large woman and love to knit the sweaters but then I get very disappointed when they make me look heavier than I am. I am working on finding different patterns.


----------



## impatient knitter

Me, too, Shirley. I'm in! Got my sweater pieces all ready -- I even posted pictures of my UFO on the main forum, so I can follow my progress. Thanks for all you do, Shirley.

Here are the pictures again. I hope it's all right.....

My main problem is figuring out which pattern row I'm on. I know I have to unravel the right front because there is that glaring mistake. But maybe as I unravel, I'll recognize some of the rows I did. I know there's one row that is just knit the knits, and purl the purls, and it would seem logical to me to put the lifeline in that row. Do you agree?

...Gloria

p.s. That "red line" on the right front is where I began the decrease for the armhole. It's not really a life line, as I didn't know what that was when I made this. But the "glaring" mistake is a few rows above that, so maybe I can use it as a lifeline anyway!


----------



## Designer1234

Grammax8 said:


> Thank you for your reply. Sorry about your shoulder. Have son who had that trouble....had surgery and now is fine.
> 
> My main issue with the top is: don't like the yarn and am concerned about lengthening the sleeve. Contacted the designer: Norah Gaughan; and her associate said simply to extend to the length desired and gather. But it seems to me the sleeve would be too full. Am concerned as to when and how often a decrease should be used to create a less full sleeve.


That is not a real problem -- I decrease every 8 rows - and never follow a pattern starting at the shoulder edge. I decrease at each under arm edge If it is still too wide - start decreasing every 5 or 6 rows which will bring your sleeve closer to the cuff. I like my cuffs sleeves a bit wider than the cuff so it has a very slight puff

if it seem to be getting too tight -- just stop decreasing and knit it straight until the cuff, If it seems a bit wide near the wrist you can decrease again. I usually put a design around all my sleeves to give them some interest. here is one I finished (My own design) (I will take a picture).

here are two of my own designed sleeves. You might want to do yours plain but I do like a nice pattern to circle the sleeve. if you want me to post the stitch I will be happy to do so.

you will have to measure the under arm of your sweater to the point just above where you want to start the cuff. knit to there on each one and then knit your cuffs once the rest of the sweater is finished as the last step. I find that sometimes if you do a border or bottom or collar it increases the length you need (ask me how I know). I do all my sweaters and now two ever are the same. .

I do both my arms until about an inch above my cuff start- and do them last. hope this helps. If you need any more help, just post. Shirley


----------



## Grammax8

Designer1234 said:


> That is not a real problem -- I decrease every 8 rows - and never follow a pattern I decrease at each under arm edge If it is still too wide - start decreasing every 5 or 6 rows which will bring your sleeve closer to the cuff. I like my cuffs sleeves a bit wider than the cuff so it has a very slight puff.


Wow....so quick.....thanks. Will write this down.


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> That is not a real problem -- I decrease every 8 rows - and never follow a pattern I decrease at each under arm edge If it is still too wide - start decreasing every 5 or 6 rows which will bring your sleeve closer to the cuff. I like my cuffs sleeves a bit wider than the cuff so it has a very slight puff
> 
> Actually, I can't tell if you have the back done and attached. I like doing my sleeves in a circle which avoids a seam. if you prefer you can use Magic loop or a circular, once the sweater back and front are joined at the shoulder and under the arm. follow the pattern for both then join them together - can't tell from the picture whether you have the back and front both done. if this worries you - let me know and I will help you with it. nice that the first subject is something I can help with! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

impatient knitter said:


> Me, too, Shirley. I'm in! Got my sweater pieces all ready -- I even posted pictures of my UFO on the main forum, so I can follow my progress. Thanks for all you do, Shirley.
> 
> Here are the pictures again. I hope it's all right.....
> 
> My main problem is figuring out which pattern row I'm on. I know I have to unravel the right front because there is that glaring mistake. But maybe as I unravel, I'll recognize some of the rows I did. I know there's one row that is just knit the knits, and purl the purls, and it would seem logical to me to put the lifeline in that row. Do you agree?
> 
> ...Gloria
> 
> p.s. That "red line" on the right front is where I began the decrease for the armhole. It's not really a life line, as I didn't know what that was when I made this. But the "glaring" mistake is a few rows above that, so maybe I can use it as a lifeline anyway!


This is going to be an absolutely beautiful sweater. I haven't done one with that sleeve for years but if I can help in any way - it doesn't look as if you need help at all it is gorgeous. Shirley


----------



## impatient knitter

Designer1234 said:


> This is going to be an absolutely beautiful sweater. I haven't done one with that sleeve for years but if I can help in any way - it doesn't look as if you need help at all it is gorgeous. Shirley


When the time comes, Shirley, I'll need help with sewing the sleeves into the armholes so it doesn't look messy (like it has in my previous attempts), and I'll need some sort of band down the front. Instead of using buttons and button holes, do you think it's possible to knit a separate band of some sort, and then attach IT to both fronts, and then sew in a zipper? Or am I getting waaaaay too advanced for my capabilities??

First things first, though: unravel that front, and fix it! That's on my agenda for tomorrow!

And thanks for the encouragement!! That helps tremendously, coming from YOU!!
...gloria


----------



## Designer1234

impatient knitter said:


> When the time comes, Shirley, I'll need help with sewing the sleeves into the armholes so it doesn't look messy (like it has in my previous attempts), and I'll need some sort of band down the front. Instead of using buttons and button holes, do you think it's possible to knit a separate band of some sort, and then attach IT to both fronts, and then sew in a zipper? Or am I getting waaaaay too advanced for my capabilities??
> 
> First things first, though: unravel that front, and fix it! That's on my agenda for tomorrow!
> 
> And thanks for the encouragement!! That helps tremendously, coming from YOU!!
> ...gloria


Lets wait until you are at that stage - however, don't finish your sleeves until you have the rest of the sweater finished. Sometimes when you put a neck and border on it shortens the sleeve too much (ask me how I know) let me know when you have the sweater together - and then start the sleeves and knit them until you are near the cuff - then go back and finish the rest of the sweater. so ask when you get ready to join the fronts and backs. I do mine quite differently but I am self taught so I don't know whether my joins are considered a good plan or not. however I know a couple of really good sweater knitters who might be able to help you with your joins if you don't care for the one I use.

Shirley


----------



## Gail DSouza

Thank you Shirley for this workshop.i hope your shoulder is healing.
I have an afghan I'm making for my son
It's called Harvest Blanket by Bernat
I have done two strips only...
I also have a shrug and a couple of scarves that are unfinished


----------



## mombr4

maybe I can finish my BSJ that has been sitting in one of my knitting bags for a few years (before this injury, Will have to find the pattern, have the jacket and the yarn. 

Not sure if it was up to adding the cuffs and collar when it got put away.

Thanks for all you do here on the forum, helping others.


----------



## sassafras123

I'm in.


----------



## Designer1234

mombr4 said:


> I'm in, maybe I can finish my BSJ that has been sitting in one of my knitting bags for a few years (before this injury, Will have to find the pattern, have the jacket and the yarn.
> 
> Not sure if it was up to adding the cuffs and collar when it got put away.
> 
> Thanks for all you do here on the forum, helping others.


If you run into problems we have a closed workshop that was taught last year and the answers are sure to be there. If you can't find them I have the teacher who I am sure would be happy to drop by and help you do the cuffs and collars . I would recommend you read the workshop by going to the main workshop section home page (under my posts)and* scroll down to #15 - Surprise jackets *- it is locked but you are welcome to read the whole thing and copy any part you want .


----------



## Designer1234

Gail DSouza
Thank you Shirley for this workshop.i hope your shoulder is healing.
I have an afghan I'm making for my son
It's called Harvest Blanket by Bernat
I have done two strips only...
I also have a shrug and a couple of scarves that are unfinished[/quote said:


> That is going to be beautiful!


----------



## mombr4

Designer1234 said:


> If you run into problems we have a closed workshop that was taught last year and the answers are sure to be there. If you can't find them I have the teacher who I am sure would be happy to drop by and help you do the cuffs and collars . I would recommend you read the workshop by going to the main workshop section home page (under my posts)and* scroll down to #15 - Surprise jackets *- it is locked but you are welcome to read the whole thing and copy any part you want .


Thank you for your quick reply. I will look through the workshop for the jacket, I'm sure I will find what I need, if not I will let you know. I'm glad when I found the jacket I also found the rest of the yarn I had used.


----------



## jadancey

Hi Shirley, great idea for a workshop. My question is, is it limited to knitting or crochet? I have a counted cross stitch project I started three years ago and would love some encouragement to finish it.


----------



## Designer1234

Patsy Ruth said:


> Hi Shirley, I'm in. Do you remember the Tree of Life workshop with Saroj? I am about halfway through the last section at the top and then the border. I can't believe I have not finished it before now with so little left to do. This is the spur I need to get it done. Thank you.


If you run into trouble I will ask Saroj to help you She is a wonderful lady and loves to teach people new projects. I have a lot of people who can answer questions - who I know will be happy to help if we run into something we can't figure out.


----------



## Knitted by Nan

I had to reply to my own post to add the photos.


----------



## Designer1234

EveMCooke said:


> I am not sure if I qualify to join. My daughter started a crocheted bedspread for a queen sized bed before she was married. She was married in 1993. She gave it to me about six months ago. She could only find two and a half finished squares,the others were lost over the years. I am finishing it for her, I will work until I run out of yarn, It will probably be smaller than the pattern,and minus the fringe. Her tastes have 'moved on', her words, so she will probably give it to her mother in law.
> 
> I hope the photos are clear. It is called 'The all American'. Quilt.


You are a KP member and therefore are welcome to work on any unfinished object. I think it will be wonderful, Please join in - It is so kind of you to do that for her and she will really appreciate it. It is beautiful! Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

jadancey said:


> Hi Shirley, great idea for a workshop. My question is, is it limited to knitting or crochet? I have a counted cross stitch project I started three years ago and would love some encouragement to finish it.


Aw gee- we have an 'Other craft section' so Idon't think admin would mind . I will agree but I don't think we can accept anything other than yarn or thread projects aside from knitting and crochet. It is still mainly for fiber - yarn, thread knitting and crochet. Not anything other than that. maybe it will evolve to where we can do non fiber projects but this keeps us busy enough. YOu are welcome to join us!


----------



## argmom1

- working on a sweater for my little old chihuahua.not really following a pattern.Older WIP's to finish- baby blanket( only the border to go) 2 ruffled skirts for granddaughters-1 only needs the elastic added o the waist,the other needs about 6 inches added to the body but ran out of yarn so having to look fr matching dyelot (or get reative- rip out some, add "stripes" and pretend it was on purpose-LOL


----------



## Bonbelle123

. I have a poncho I started but haven't finished and a top down sweater I started in January 2013. 
I think this is going to be great as I know for myself it will be that kick I need and knowing that there is a group to help with any questions is great.


----------



## Grannypeg

I have two pair of socks sitting on the needles and they have been there for weeks. These are done on circular needles and I just couldn't figure where to put one of my markers and left them all sitting. So, I will have to go back to the site where there is a tutorial and go from there.
I am not a fast knitter, so there are two unfinished projects.

Also have a lace shawl on a circular needle that's been waiting to be picked up again. So many ufo's and so little time.

Peggy


----------



## Raybo

Thank you Shirley, for all you do if possible. What I want to finish is my version of your coat of many colors from last year. Have knitted the top and bottom, having trouble putting them together. Maybe what I need is encouragement as much as advice LOL


----------



## Jenval

I took this with me to my knitting group I go to at the library and managed to finish it, just got all the ends sewn in, if I had not read about this kal for UFO's this morning would be still sitting there unfinished as it has been for around a year or maybe more. There is also some pictures of some other ufo's that I am going to work on and get them finished. So so happy I got the baby shawl finished very pleased with it.

Will work on the green colured one during the day and the light grey one at night.


----------



## bbyc172

I have one baby blanket and 2 hats to finish. I started doing a quilted blanket so I do need to finish knitted itmes


----------



## Bstevensdunn

I have two shawls to finish. I keep starting quick projects and put these aside.


----------



## jditlin

Have a broomstick lace throw I started when my son was in 8th grade. He graduated in 2006! lol


----------



## Kathleendoris

Right, here I am with my unfurnished item. It has probably been 'on the needles' for a couple of years now. There is nothing about it that is technically beyond me. I even knitted it before, about 20 years ago, in a much bigger size, for my husband. I think the real problem is, this is for me, so there is no one to say 'Is it ready yet?'. That is where you all come in - I want someone to nag me mercilessly until it is done!  Three months should be ample time, but I am not letting myself think about that yet - I am very much the sort of person who, if they have a simple job to finish by next week, will leave it until a few hours before the deadline, then work flat out to complete it!

The first picture shows the front, which is completed, the second is the back, which is knitted up to the fancy yoke, of which I have done a couple of the 12 row pattern repeats. The third is the first sleeve, which I had knitted earlier up to the point where the patterned section begins, only to notice that the rib for the cuff was worked in K1,p1 rib, not in the twisted rib that was used on the front and backs. This probably does not show in the photos, in fact it was not hugely noticeable in real life, but I was not happy about it, so down it came and I am now redoing it!

Someone asked earlier about joining shoulder seams. This is something I have struggled with for ever. I always did a back stitch seam, but no matter how careful I was, there was always some show through of the raw edge. About a year ago, I came across the idea of using a 3 needle cast off to join the two pieces together and this is the technique I have used since. That is why the shoulder stitches for the front are on stitch holders. I have included a picture of the shoulder of a recently finished project to give some idea of how it looks. 
Shirley seems to have adopted the opposite tactic of turning the raw edges into a feature in her seams: I think there are garments where I might try this, particularly on something very plain items where some stitch detail would be welcome.


----------



## Clelita

I have to finish the lace socks, cuff down, from the workshop a year ago. I'm ready to turn the heel; it will be my first cuff down! I also have a pretty lace vest that just needs the seams since 4 years ago ... truly hate seams, but I'd like to wear it if we ever get over this miserable winter.


----------



## wwrightson

Kathleendoris: Your sweater is going to be beautiful. I love the pattern and the yarn. Your knitting is exquisite. You will be absolutely beautiful wearing it and will get lots of complements.


----------



## shirley m

I have several kids things hanging over from last year. K&N started back yesterday..... need things for a new baby oncology ward that is to open soon. Am I allowed to ask Jenval for round shawl pattern, please? Shirley.


----------



## Designer1234

Raybo said:


> Thank you Shirley, for all you do. I'm in here if possible. What I want to finish is my version of your coat of many colors from last year. Have knitted the top and bottom, having trouble putting them together. Maybe what I need is encouragement as much as advice LOL


I am working on another one -- this is a good place to finish it. don't hesitate to ask me questions. the information is fresh as I just put my fronts and backs together at the shoulder and am working on one sleeve now. I put a collar on this one. I still have the sides under the arms to join. - then the front and bottom edging and do the cuffs last. Not hard just bits and pieces but it really isn't a hard sweater. How about posting a picture showing us where you are at with it??? If I get at it it will only take me a few days. Please join me and finish yours.


----------



## Kathleendoris

shirley m said:


> I am in.I have several kids things hanging over from last year. K&N started back yesterday..... need things for a new baby oncology ward that is to open soon. Am I allowed to ask Jenval for round shawl pattern, please? Shirley.


It is beautiful, isn't it? Unfortunately, my crochet skills are very minimal, so the pattern wouldn't be much use to me.

I asked her to post it - it is so lovely-- not sure whether I can crochet with this rotator cuff problem but I would like to try.


----------



## dwidget

i'm in. i have a few projects that i need to finish so i would love to join in as well.


----------



## Childsplay904

Thanks for info. I am real newbie and so will soak up all offered here. So thankful to have found this thread.


----------



## impatient knitter

Designer1234 said:


> Lets wait until you are at that stage - however, don't finish your sleeves until you have the rest of the sweater finished. Sometimes when you put a neck and border on it shortens the sleeve too much (ask me how I know) let me know when you have the sweater together - and then start the sleeves and knit them until you are near the cuff - then go back and finish the rest of the sweater. so ask when you get ready to join the fronts and backs. I do mine quite differently but I am self taught so I don't know whether my joins are considered a good plan or not. however I know a couple of really good sweater knitters who might be able to help you with your joins if you don't care for the one I use.
> 
> Shirley


Shirley, you're never going to believe this: the sleeves (and I guess the fronts and back) are RAGLAND!! See? THAT'S how long it's been since I've even LOOKED at this sweater!! But I do value your input, Shirley! Right now, however, I'm going to give EVERYone a break and go tend to the unraveling of that right front so I can figure out where I left off! Be back later (like you could stop me??)

Good luck everyone!! Here's to Unfinished Projects getting FINISHED!!

...gloria


----------



## Conchalea

Thank you for this.Mine aren't too long unfinished as I've only been knitting since summer 2011, but I do want to finish them!


----------



## Designer1234

Jenval said:


> I took this with me to my knitting group I go to at the library and managed to finish it, just got all the ends sewn in, if I had not read about this kal for UFO's this morning would be still sitting there unfinished as it has been for around a year or maybe more. There is also some pictures of some other ufo's that I am going to work on and get them finished. So so happy I got the baby shawl finished very pleased with it.
> 
> Will work on the green colured one during the day and the light grey one at night.


*I think your round piece is absolutely beautiful. It is fine if you want to post the link to this pattern. I know that some of us would like to try it.* designer.


----------



## Designer1234

Joy Marshall said:


> I'm in. I have an entrelac vest I put aside awhile ago to do something more pressing. Now I forget what I was doing!


There is an entrelac workshop running right now on this section. Nadene (one of our other Managers is teaching it and if you are having problems it might be an idea to read it from page one of the workshop. It is still open and is #48 jiust go to the main section (link at the top of these pages) and scroll down to #48 Entrelac. lots of good info there. then come back and finish here, or there whichever you feel works best for you.

How is the weather on the Island? We are still talking about moving out there. (Duncan area) Miserable winter here. Nice to see you here Joy.


----------



## Designer1234

sassafras123 said:


> I.


Welome Joy - What are you working on? lots of interesting projects being finished here.


----------



## Designer1234

Kathleendoris said:


> Someone asked earlier about joining shoulder seams. This is something I have struggled with for ever. I always did a back stitch seam, but no matter how careful I was, there was always some show through of the raw edge. About a year ago, I came across the idea of using a 3 needle cast off to join the two pieces together and this is the technique I have used since. That is why the shoulder stitches for the front are on stitch holders. I have included a picture of the shoulder of a recently finished project to give some idea of how it looks.


Kathleendoris- welcome friend. I am wondering whether, if some one needs help (me) with the 3 needle cast off , you would give us a hand, so do you think, when you are ready to do your shoulders you would walk us through it? I have done the shoulders on each of my UFO'S BUT I really would like to learn how you do it.

It is absolutely lovely. You are such a beautiful knitter. I will keep at you to keep working on it- mainly because I want to see what it looks like when it is done. This is the place. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

Childsplay904 said:


> Thanks for info. I am real newbie and so will soak up all offered here. So thankful to have found this thread.


Welcome to our workshops - there are lots of workshops (47 of them) all free to KP members and taught by our KP members- this is our first workshop of this type and we just felt it would be something we could do here. Obviously the ladies all agree. I just hope they will finish at least one project - It is so much easier to work on a difficult, or not to happy with project -when we work together. I hope you will join in.


----------



## Designer1234

jditlin said:


> Have a broomstick lace throw I started when my son was in 8th grade. He graduated in 2006! lol


I hope you will work on it and finish it here-- can you show us a picture everyone? It is incentive if you post it and also as you get working on it. We have lots of space for pictures and it is encouraging for all the rest of us.


----------



## Designer1234

There are *34 signed in members*

I have deleted your I'm in posts - including just that portion of your first posts, so if you have signed in up to Page 4 you are included in the count. I will continue as we get more people.

If you are able, let people know about this workshop - our biggest problem is to let KP members know when something new and different is going on here.

This is our first workshop of this kind and we need to get the word out.

Back to my sweater.


----------



## Joy Marshall

My biggest problem as far as posting a picture on KP is that I can't. I have windowslive photogallery. I can send a picture as an attachment, no problem. But no matter what I do with that picture, including putting it on my desk top, when I get to the "browse" part of posting it always says, "file not found". 
I also have Picassa but that won't work, either, for posting. It is very frustrating!


----------



## Designer1234

Joy Marshall said:


> My biggest problem as far as posting a picture on KP is that I can't. I have windowslive photogallery. I can send a picture as an attachment, no problem. But no matter what I do with that picture, including putting it on my desk top, when I get to the "browse" part of posting it always says, "file not found".
> I also have Picassa but that won't work, either, for posting. It is very frustrating!


Joy, send it to me and I will post it for you. I do that quite often. I will pm you my email address. I am leaving for swimming right now but will be back in 2and a half hours.

see you all later!


----------



## llliptak

I am in! I still have one Christmas present to finish. It is a hoodie using Lion Brand Homespun yarn. I am loving the results and the pattern is easy, but I am loosing patience with the yarn. Once I finish this, I can than finish my Entrelac workshop scarf!


----------



## Conchalea

I'm trying to upload pictures from my I-phone. It seems I'll have to post then edit to add pictures. The baby blanket is one I started in the fall & lost enthusiasm for. It won't be hard to finish-it's a matter of making myself work on it. The pink item is a water bottle carrier started by a friend in Yellowstone. She handed it to me in July, 2012, saying she knew I'd finish & use it. Well, here it is, 18+ months later. It's crochet & I don't know what stitch she used on the strap, the unfinished part. I had no pattern for the one I made in 2011, so she thought no pattern here, no problem! Hope I can figure it out.


----------



## 123wendy

I'm in with a tunic sweater one side done, entrelac scarf witn applied I-cord, writing the pattern for the boobies and intersperts with making chemo hats


----------



## Kathleendoris

Designer1234 said:


> Kathleendoris- welcome friend. I am wondering whether, if some one needs help (me) with the 3 needle cast off , you would give us a hand, so do you think, when you are ready to do your shoulders you would walk us through it? I have done the shoulders on each of my UFO'S BUT I really would like to learn how you do it.
> 
> It is absolutely lovely. You are such a beautiful knitter. I will keep at you to keep working on it- mainly because I want to see what it looks like when it is done. This is the place. Shirley


Thank you, Shirley. I cannot claim to be an expert on 3 needle cast off - I only started doing it myself very recently - but if I can help anyone else who wants to try it, I certainly will do my best!


----------



## impatient knitter

impatient knitter said:


> Shirley, you're never going to believe this: the sleeves (and I guess the fronts and back) are RAGLAND!! See? THAT'S how long it's been since I've even LOOKED at this sweater!! But I do value your input, Shirley! Right now, however, I'm going to give EVERYone a break and go tend to the unraveling of that right front so I can figure out where I left off! Be back later (like you could stop me??)
> 
> Good luck everyone!! Here's to Unfinished Projects getting FINISHED!!
> 
> ...gloria


Well, here I am again, after a fairly painful morning. I had to unravel a greater portion of my sweater's RF than I had expected, because the first way I thought to do it just didn't work. I still couldn't tell where I was in the pattern.

So...I unraveled back to the row before the one with the four cables, watching carefully as I did this. That was a bit over 6 inches!! But...THEN, I knew where I was!! So, I re-knit that row again, and now I am just where I need to be to begin that cable row, which just happens to be Pattern Row 1. And since I had written this out when I first started this sweater, I'll have exactly what I need to proceed!

When I begin my "class" tomorrow morning, I should be exactly where I need to be to begin my "catch-up" phase of this daunting task!

Along the way, I've noticed a couple of things today:

1) Every mistake is an opportunity to learn SOMEthing if you're open to it.

2) Writing everything down, even my mistakes--and then acknowledging them, and understanding why I made them--makes for greater insight.

3) The quiet and peacefulness of the morning, with no one else here, no TV, no music, and Pumpkin sleeping peacefully on our bed, made for the BEST environment to actually "study" my mistakes and to fix them.

and 4) Never, EVER just "leave" a complicated pattern for more than a week, even if you're SURE you'll be coming back to it. A week has a way of turning into a month or longer, and then you'll have the problems I did with how to pick it back up again, and it, too, will turn into one of those UFOs!! Write down which row you just finished, and which row you should be picking up with the next time you knit it! It'll save you much misery in the end!!

All in all, this "Unfinished Project Workshop" is shaping up to be a much greater learning experience than I expected!!

I do hope those of you who have tackled UFOs in this Workshop are finding them not as difficult as I did, and that you are making great progress. I can't wait to see some of your photos!!

Many, many thanks again, Shirley!!!! This is a FABULOUS Workshop, and I'm SOOOO glad you decided to have it!
...gloria


----------



## jmai5421

I'm in. I have several WIP'S. . I will decide on one or two and then post pictures. I am still working on a entralac vest with Nadene's workshop and have to finish scarf from Julie's workshop and Gwinepooh's workshop. Plus socks and a color work sweater. I am also working on the glove workshop with Dawn. Got both cuffs done and ready to start the thumb gusset.


----------



## jobikki

jobikki said:


> I am in. I will post my unfinished project soon


Well, here it is. It will end (hopefully) being a swirl jacket from the book "Knit, Swirl" by Sandra McIver.


----------



## purl2diva

jobikki said:


> Well, here it is. It will end (hopefully) being a swirl jacket from the book "Knit, Swirl" by Sandra McIver.


I'll be watching your progress as I have plans to do one of these for my DD


----------



## purl2diva

I'm in. This is not a very good pic of a sweater I started in October and put aside for Christmas. I've brought it to AZ with me in hopes of finishing.

It is an usual construction in that it starts with a sleeve, then stitches are added for the body and then decreased for the second sleeve.


----------



## shadypineslady

shadypineslady said:


> I, and gathering up all my UFOs.


Here are 3 of my many WIPs: a women's cardigan, waiting to be blocked so I can finish seaming it together and knitting the neck and front bands; a toddler boy's pullover, also waiting to be blocked and seamed together; and a sweater I'm making for myself out of a wonderful glitter yarn I found online (I've only just begun this project, casting on the required stitches and knitting 2 rows. (Sigh).


----------



## shadypineslady

shadypineslady said:


> Here are 3 of my many WIPs: a women's cardigan, waiting to be blocked so I can finish seaming it together and knitting the neck and front bands; a toddler boy's pullover, also waiting to be blocked and seamed together; and a sweater I'm making for myself out of a wonderful glitter yarn I found online (I've only just begun this project, casting on the required stitches and knitting 2 rows. (Sigh).


Okay, I'm a nubbie and just discovered that I can't come back to a previous post that contained pix because the pix disappear when reporting. Ack.


----------



## Designer1234

WOW! I have been away for a couple of hours and lots of new members have joined us and great projects underway. 

I hope you will all post your thoughts about other people's work - we want to be supportive of efforts and we especially want to give help if it is needed or if we can suggest or help each other. This is not like our regular workshops where the teacher is the only one to teach. We do, however, hope that you won't post a whole lot of links of other projects unless it fits into your answer. We do hope that if you know a technique that might be useful to one of us that you post the instructions -- We are here to help each other!

This is not one of our regular workshops and a lot of our requirements are not needed here -- it is a get together to finish some of our projects in a very supportive atmosphere. 

The new work posted since I went swimming is all great! Keep up the good work. It is nice to see the pictures, we have unlimited room for works in progress picture and if you have a problem - ask, and we will try to help you. I actually got part of my sleeve done on my coat of many colors while our swimming exercise people were having our usual coffee so it is coming. I am just limited a bit (orders from my Doctor) so I will be slow finishing my two project but I intend to complete both of them here. 

welcome to you all and lets really get a lot done!!!! Pass the word around.


----------



## shadypineslady

shadypineslady said:


> Okay, I'm a nubbie and just discovered that I can't come back to a previous post that contained pix because the pix disappear when reporting. Ack.


----------



## shadypineslady

Here are the rest of my WIPs:


----------



## jmai5421

jmai5421 said:


> I'm in. I have several WIP'S. . I will decide on one or two and then post pictures. I am still working on a entralac vest with Nadene's workshop and have to finish scarf from Julie's workshop and Gwinepooh's workshop. Plus socks and a color work sweater. I am also working on the glove workshop with Dawn. Got both cuffs done and ready to start the thumb gusset.


Hope to finish these sweaters especially the deep purple cardigan.


----------



## jmai5421

shadypineslady said:


> Here are 3 of my many WIPs: a women's cardigan, waiting to be blocked so I can finish seaming it together and knitting the neck and front bands; a toddler boy's pullover, also waiting to be blocked and seamed together; and a sweater I'm making for myself out of a wonderful glitter yarn I found online (I've only just begun this project, casting on the required stitches and knitting 2 rows. (Sigh).


love the blue sweater and anxious to see the glitter sweater. May I ask where you got your yarn online, kind and color?


----------



## jmai5421

jobikki said:


> Well, here it is. It will end (hopefully) being a swirl jacket from the book "Knit, Swirl" by Sandra McIver.


love those colors together. I'v never seen a swirl(or don't think I have) jacket.


----------



## jmai5421

Jenval said:


> I took this with me to my knitting group I go to at the library and managed to finish it, just got all the ends sewn in, if I had not read about this kal for UFO's this morning would be still sitting there unfinished as it has been for around a year or maybe more. There is also some pictures of some other ufo's that I am going to work on and get them finished. So so happy I got the baby shawl finished very pleased with it.
> 
> Will work on the green colured one during the day and the light grey one at night.


beautiful baby shawl. I like your other projects, especially the cable one.


----------



## jmai5421

Kathleendoris said:


> Right, here I am with my unfurnished item. It has probably been 'on the needles' for a couple of years now. There is nothing about it that is technically beyond me. I even knitted it before, about 20 years ago, in a much bigger size, for my husband. I think the real problem is, this is for me, so there is no one to say 'Is it ready yet?'. That is where you all come in - I want someone to nag me mercilessly until it is done!  Three months should be ample time, but I am not letting myself think about that yet - I am very much the sort of person who, if they have a simple job to finish by next week, will leave it until a few hours before the deadline, then work flat out to complete it!
> 
> The first picture shows the front, which is completed, the second is the back, which is knitted up to the fancy yoke, of which I have done a couple of the 12 row pattern repeats. The third is the first sleeve, which I had knitted earlier up to the point where the patterned section begins, only to notice that the rib for the cuff was worked in K1,p1 rib, not in the twisted rib that was used on the front and backs. This probably does not show in the photos, in fact it was not hugely noticeable in real life, but I was not happy about it, so down it came and I am now redoing it!
> 
> Someone asked earlier about joining shoulder seams. This is something I have struggled with for ever. I always did a back stitch seam, but no matter how careful I was, there was always some show through of the raw edge. About a year ago, I came across the idea of using a 3 needle cast off to join the two pieces together and this is the technique I have used since. That is why the shoulder stitches for the front are on stitch holders. I have included a picture of the shoulder of a recently finished project to give some idea of how it looks.
> Shirley seems to have adopted the opposite tactic of turning the raw edges into a feature in her seams: I think there are garments where I might try this, particularly on something very plain items where some stitch detail would be welcome.


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jmai5421

Gail DSouza said:


> Thank you Shirley for this workshop.i hope your shoulder is healing.
> I have an afghan I'm making for my son
> It's called Harvest Blanket by Bernat
> I have done two strips only...
> I also have a shrug and a couple of scarves that are unfinished


love the colors and the textured pieces. Beautiful knitting.


----------



## shadypineslady

jmai5421 said:


> Hope to finish these sweaters especially the deep purple cardigan.


Both of your sweaters are gorgeous. I can see that I am in the midst of some pretty sophisticated knitters. I'm sure I can learn much from all of you.


----------



## jmai5421

impatient knitter said:


> Me, too, Shirley. I'm in! Got my sweater pieces all ready -- I even posted pictures of my UFO on the main forum, so I can follow my progress. Thanks for all you do, Shirley.
> 
> Here are the pictures again. I hope it's all right.....
> 
> My main problem is figuring out which pattern row I'm on. I know I have to unravel the right front because there is that glaring mistake. But maybe as I unravel, I'll recognize some of the rows I did. I know there's one row that is just knit the knits, and purl the purls, and it would seem logical to me to put the lifeline in that row. Do you agree?
> 
> ...Gloria
> 
> p.s. That "red line" on the right front is where I began the decrease for the armhole. It's not really a life line, as I didn't know what that was when I made this. But the "glaring" mistake is a few rows above that, so maybe I can use it as a lifeline anyway!


OMG that is beautiful. Don't you just hate it when you forget to mark on the pattern what row you are on!


----------



## jmai5421

Designer1234 said:


> That is not a real problem -- I decrease every 8 rows - and never follow a pattern starting at the shoulder edge. I decrease at each under arm edge If it is still too wide - start decreasing every 5 or 6 rows which will bring your sleeve closer to the cuff. I like my cuffs sleeves a bit wider than the cuff so it has a very slight puff
> 
> if it seem to be getting too tight -- just stop decreasing and knit it straight until the cuff, If it seems a bit wide near the wrist you can decrease again. I usually put a design around all my sleeves to give them some interest. here is one I finished (My own design) (I will take a picture).
> 
> here are two of my own designed sleeves. You might want to do yours plain but I do like a nice pattern to circle the sleeve. if you want me to post the stitch I will be happy to do so.
> 
> you will have to measure the under arm of your sweater to the point just above where you want to start the cuff. knit to there on each one and then knit your cuffs once the rest of the sweater is finished as the last step. I find that sometimes if you do a border or bottom or collar it increases the length you need (ask me how I know). I do all my sweaters and now two ever are the same. .
> 
> I do both my arms until about an inch above my cuff start- and do them last. hope this helps. If you need any more help, just post. Shirley


Love the colors.


----------



## Designer1234

impatient knitter said:


> Well, here I am again, after a fairly painful morning. I had to unravel a greater portion of my sweater's RF than I had expected, because the first way I thought to do it just didn't work. I still couldn't tell where I was in the pattern.
> 
> So...I unraveled back to the row before the one with the four cables, watching carefully as I did this. That was a bit over 6 inches!! But...THEN, I knew where I was!! So, I re-knit that row again, and now I am just where I need to be to begin that cable row, which just happens to be Pattern Row 1. And since I had written this out when I first started this sweater, I'll have exactly what I need to proceed!
> 
> When I begin my "class" tomorrow morning, I should be exactly where I need to be to begin my "catch-up" phase of this daunting task!


I have been thinking about your sweater and wonder if putting a lifeline in would help or are you sure of the pattern? I learned about lifelines when Dragonfly lace was teaching on the workshop section before she started on her own threads on the forum - and have used one 2 or 3 times since then. They are really helpful if you have an involved pattern of just about any project.

I am not a lace knitter but sometimes there is a place where it can be confusing - so I put one in if there is any possibility that I will ball it up.

I am so pleased with this workshop so far -- I think we are going to accompish exactly what I hoped for. I shall have to let Rachel (prismaticr) know how good her idea was as she came up with the idea.

I am going to go and work on my sleeve so will drop by in a little while. lets be very supportive of each other - Okay?

(no need to suggest that as all of your are so supportive)


----------



## Designer1234

Here are two pictures - one of the collar of my new coat of many colors and also the start of the first sleeve. It is slow and steady wins the race nowadays for me as I have been restricted and it is driving me crazy!!! oh well, I am learning. Shirleuy


----------



## shadypineslady

jmai5421 said:


> love the blue sweater and anxious to see the glitter sweater. May I ask where you got your yarn online, kind and color?


The multicolor womens sweater is Noro Takeuma, color 08, and I got it on sale at Jimmy Beans Wool online. The glittery sweater is Berroco Flicker, color 3337 Giselle, and I bought it at WEBS online.


----------



## shadypineslady

I am totally blown away at how beautiful all your sweaters are. I've never knit a pattern, cabling, or anything complicated, but would love to learn. I guess I'd better finish what I'm working on now before taking on a new skill.


----------



## Gail DSouza

jobikki said:


> Well, here it is. It will end (hopefully) being a swirl jacket from the book "Knit, Swirl" by Sandra McIver.


Love your Swirl Jacket!
The colors go beautifully together!


----------



## Gail DSouza

jmai5421 said:


> Hope to finish these sweaters especially the deep purple cardigan.


Love your fair isle sweater.
It is just gorgeous!
Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Izziebear

I'm in. I have a baby sweater to finish this month for my grandson, a donation child's sweater, and a sweater for myself that I started several years ago. Might just frog it. Also want to knit another prayer shawl and some socks, but they're not UFOs, just in m head.


----------



## Dot700

I'm in. I have a pink cardigan almost finished, have to knit the front band and want it finished before spring (if it ever comes, minus 20 here today).


----------



## Designer1234

jmai5421 said:


> I'm in. I have several WIP'S. . I will decide on one or two and then post pictures. I am still working on a entralac vest with Nadene's workshop and have to finish scarf from Julie's workshop and Gwinepooh's workshop. Plus socks and a color work sweater. I am also working on the glove workshop with Dawn. Got both cuffs done and ready to start the thumb gusset.


Been a bit Busy, Judy??? Just hang in there. we are so glad you take our classes.


----------



## freckles

I'm in. Have a pair of baby booties, ran out of yarn, waiting for more to finish... no problem there,
Next have a pocketbook... no pattern, just mindless knitting at the moment from sock yarn... have to figure out how to add inner pockets, etc, and final closing.
Third, making a knitted doll, no pattern, up to the arms and trying to figure out how I want to do the shoulders.... thinking......
Hopefully, I'll get there. Thanks again Shirley for this great idea.


----------



## marilyn skinner

I'm in


----------



## impatient knitter

jmai5421 said:


> OMG that is beautiful. Don't you just hate it when you forget to mark on the pattern what row you are on!


Yeah...Sometimes I really feel like an idiot, when I have to make a note to myself that says, "you've just finished row number 5, so when you begin it will be with row number 6."
Well, DUH!! I did have to teach myself NOT to stop in the middle of a row, though!! Wow!! What insight!!

Thanks for the compliment. I was hoping to finish it in time for my 70th birthday, which is the 18 of this month, but I really don't think it's wise for me to place that kind of deadline on myself--that's just 2 weeks from today!! So, instead, I've decided that it'll get finished when it gets finished. And THIS time, it WILL get finished! There are too many people who know I'm doing it, so I just can't back out now!!


----------



## impatient knitter

Designer1234 said:


> I have been thinking about your sweater and wonder if putting a lifeline in would help or are you sure of the pattern? I learned about lifelines when Dragonfly lace was teaching on the workshop section before she started on her own threads on the forum - and have used one 2 or 3 times since then. They are really helpful if you have an involved pattern of just about any project.
> 
> I am not a lace knitter but sometimes there is a place where it can be confusing - so I put one in if there is any possibility that I will ball it up.
> 
> I am so pleased with this workshop so far -- I think we are going to accompish exactly what I hoped for. I shall have to let Rachel (prismaticr) know how good her idea was as she came up with the idea.
> 
> I am going to go and work on my sleeve so will drop by in a little while. lets be very supportive of each other - Okay?
> 
> (no need to suggest that as all of your are so supportive)


I DO have every row of the 8-row pattern written out, one row per page, very easy to see, and keep track of, providing I leave myself a note--or a sticky--saying either "I've just finished row 7," or "begin with row 8," I'll be okay.

I'm not sure when it comes to life-lines. I know how to thread the other-color through what's on the needle, but when I go to pick up the sts from the lifeline, if there are any YOs in it, somehow I always lose them. So I end up with fewer stitches than I'm supposed to have. I'd like to give them another try, however, so maybe when I get to that really easy row (Patt. Row #8, I think), I might try again. Thanks for the encouragement.

This is a great Workshop, Shirley! When I finish my sweater, I just may have to start another project and let it lapse, just so I can call it a "WIP" and join again!!
...gloria


----------



## jmai5421

impatient knitter said:


> Yeah...Sometimes I really feel like an idiot, when I have to make a note to myself that says, "you've just finished row number 5, so when you begin it will be with row number 6."
> Well, DUH!! I did have to teach myself NOT to stop in the middle of a row, though!! Wow!! What insight!!
> 
> Thanks for the compliment. I was hoping to finish it in time for my 70th birthday, which is the 18 of this month, but I really don't think it's wise for me to place that kind of deadline on myself--that's just 2 weeks from today!! So, instead, I've decided that it'll get finished when it gets finished. And THIS time, it WILL get finished! There are too many people who know I'm doing it, so I just can't back out now!!


Welcome to the 70's, age that is. I will turn 70 the 7th of May. Hope to get some of my things done by then.


----------



## mtnmama67

Thanks for having this UFO workshop!- now I'll have to figure out how to download pictures from my cell phone! <G>

Have a couple pairs of slippers to finish,also hats.


----------



## Conchalea

I'm impressed by the UFO's I've seen here. So many are more complex than mine. I hope to get to the skill level of knitting some of the types of projects that have been posted so far. Today I knitted 14 more rows on the baby blanket. Thanks for having this workshop-it's inspired me to work on my projects.


----------



## Dintoo

Hi Shirley. This workshop is a wonderful idea and o. I want to finally finish a baby blanket that I started literally years ago. It's done in strips with blocks of colour, using blue, green, yellow pink and white, with white cables between the strips. It's similar to one I saw in a Mary Maxim magazine a few years ago. It's not difficult, but put off working on it to do other things--Christmas presents, etc. After I finish a diaper cover for my DIL, I'll get started. Have just started socks (Mexicali stripes--talk about wild!), but will finish them after the blanket. 
Hope your shoulder gets better soon, but do what the dr. says and take it slow. Jinny


----------



## Jenval

Designer1234 said:


> *I think your round piece is absolutely beautiful. It is fine if you want to post the link to this pattern. I know that some of us would like to try it.* designer.


Thanks Shirley I have had the shawl pattern for a long time I know the wool shop where I live still sell it so it would be still under copy right but will see if I can find a link as to where it can be brought from.

My little grey jumper coming along finished the front joined one shoulder with 3 needle bind off I always now join my shoulder that way, have neckband and sleeve to finish, this one has been sitting on needles for about three years. I have had to stick with straight needles as I used the Kollage square needles and if I go to my circulars it will change my tenision but boy I love using circular needles much better. Sorry the pictures are not to good tried to get the shoulder seam with the three needle bind off.


----------



## shadypineslady

Jenval said:


> Thanks Shirley I have had the shawl pattern for a long time I know the wool shop where I live still sell it so it would be still under copy right but will see if I can find a link as to where it can be brought from.
> 
> My little grey jumper coming along finished the front joined one shoulder with 3 needle bind off I always now join my shoulder that way, have neckband and sleeve to finish, this one has been sitting on needles for about three years. I have had to stick with straight needles as I used the Kollage square needles and if I go to my circulars it will change my tenision but boy I love using circular needles much better. Sorry the pictures are not to good tried to get the shoulder seam with the three needle bind off.


What knit pattern did you use for this jumper? Is that British for "sweater"?


----------



## Patsy Ruth

jmai5421 said:


> Welcome to the 70's, age that is. I will turn 70 the 7th of May. Hope to get some of my things done by then.


I am ahead of you ladies, in age that is, I turn 76 tomorrow.


----------



## Jenval

shadypineslady said:


> What knit pattern did you use for this jumper? Is that British for "sweater"?


Yes sweater or jumper are the same thing for me as I am Australian I was brought up with the term jumper, but the pattern does say sweater the pattern is basket and weave stitch.
Pattern is
1 row: knit. 2 row: purl. 
3 row knit 2, *purl 4, knit 2, repeat from * to end
4 row: purl 2, *knit 4, purl 2, repeat from * to end
Repeat 3 & 4 rows once
7 row: knit. 8 row: purl.
9 row purl 3, *knit 2, purl 4, repeat from * to last 5 sts, knit 2, purl 3.
10 row: knit 3, *purl 2, knit 4, repeat from * to last 5 stitches purl 2, knit 3.
Repeat 9 & 10 rows once.
Last 12 rows form pattern


----------



## jmai5421

Patsy Ruth said:


> I am ahead of you ladies, in age that is, I turn 76 tomorrow.


Happy early Birthday! Hope you have a great day tomorrow!
Judy


----------



## shadypineslady

jmai5421 said:


> Happy early Birthday! Hope you have a great day tomorrow!
> Judy


Yes happy birthday. You're just a kid. LOL. I'm 82.


----------



## shadypineslady

Jenval said:


> Yes sweater or jumper are the same thing for me as I am Australian I was brought up with the term jumper, but the pattern does say sweater the pattern is basket and weave stitch.
> Pattern is
> 1 row: knit. 2 row: purl.
> 3 row knit 2, *purl 4, knit 2, repeat from * to end
> 4 row: purl 2, *knit 4, purl 2, repeat from * to end
> Repeat 3 & 4 rows once
> 7 row: knit. 8 row: purl.
> 9 row purl 3, *knit 2, purl 4, repeat from * to last 5 sts, knit 2, purl 3.
> 10 row: knit 3, *purl 2, knit 4, repeat from * to last 5 stitches purl 2, knit 3.
> Repeat 9 & 10 rows once.
> Last 12 rows form pattern


I asked a stupid question -so if you read it ignore it -. then noticed it was a basket weave. it is now deleted. call it a geriatric moment- :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## shirley m

My things to finish........................ trying to post a picture is not my forte. Sorry.


----------



## 123wendy

Applied I-cord finished on one scarf. no picture as will not load


----------



## evergreencottage

....I have 2 dishcloths, 2 scarves, a pair of socks and an afghan to finish.


----------



## Designer1234

This is the place!


evergreencottage said:


> I'm in also....I have 2 dishcloths, 2 scarves, a pair of socks and an afghan to finish.


----------



## pmarch

Working on 1scarf, 2 afghans, 4 sweaters. Got my hands full.


----------



## Sockmouth

I'm in and will be working on two scarves I started last winter. I also have a sweater and a pair of socks on the needles that I can't totally ignore. No pictures until the weekend as I am watching my grand boys this week. Thanks, Shirley, for doing this workshop.. It's such a terrific idea to get me, and apparently others, motivated to finish up some things.


----------



## Jenval

shadypineslady said:


> I asked a stupid question -so if you read it ignore it -. then noticed it was a basket weave.  it is now deleted. call it a geriatric moment- :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I did not think it was a stupid question it is a little different as it has a knit and purl row between the basket and weave which gives a slightly difference look also it is only a knit 2 and then a purl 4 where basket and weave would be knit 4 and then purl 4 so it is a little different. Your question sounded perfectly alright to me. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Misty Mama

Hi all, I have a felted purse that's been done except for sewing all the flowers on. Perhaps this will be the incentive I need to finish ip up. A hat too sewing the posers on a Susan .b Anderson hat. Would certainly like them both done. So I,m in!


----------



## pennycarp

I'm in - I think. I put my back out about 2 weeks ago. The pain came and went until Sun. I knew a visit to the chiropractor was definitely a necessity. On Monday morning, first thing, I called her office to be told by a recording she's on vacation this week! Called my regular Dr.'s office and got a 3:15 appt. By the time I saw him the pain was up to a 10 on a scale of 1-10. He prescribed lots of strong medicine - pain, muscle relaxers and anti-nausea. And today I'm mostly down to a 1 pain level. 

But I'm not sure how my back will hold up to knitting. I intend to find out though. I have a pair of non-felted slippers needing only to be sewn together for myself (from a KP workshop late last year), the second slipper needs to be knitted and then both sewn together for my son (from this same pattern), and a pair of socks for myself, with the first sock past the toe and well into the body. So I have plenty to keep me busy if knitting is feasible without pain and my head remains cleary enough. 

Penny


----------



## Designer1234

All our projects will get done. I have half of one sleeve done - put on holders and will start the other one soon, meanwhile I have added a bit of width to the sweater and have sewn one bottom side together and half way through the other . I will soon have it ready for the front band and bottom. then will finish the sleeves. Going to put only two buttons on the yoke. I don't ever do my sweaters buttoned all the way down. coming along faster than I expected. Then want to finish my orange sweater and 2 pairs of socks I have started. 

I am going to sign off pretty soon, take care and we will see you all tomorrow. 

Keep at it girls!! I AM GOING TO FINISH BOTH MY SWEATERS IN THIS NEXT TWO WEEKS OR SOONER!!!!!!! So you guys set yourself a promise too. Shirley


----------



## pmarch

I promised myself no more new yarn and no more new projects unless I've finished my plate. So here I go. Working on one sweater and one scarf today. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## pammie1234

I have 2 hooded scarves that need the hoods sewn on, and one of those has pockets to sew up and buttons to sew on. I also have a baby cheerleader outfit than I need to duplicate stitch BU for Baylor University. I think the figuring out where the letters go so they will look correct and be centered is the holdback!


----------



## fruway

I'm in, I need to finish a felted double knitted purse.


----------



## Cindy in AK

I'm in. I have some yoga socks and a scarf I need to finish.....


----------



## Glennys 2

I'm in. I have several projects to finish that I don't know which 1 to pick. I had one I was going to finish but realized that I had not marked which row I was to start the 2 fronts with (it was a knit in 1 piece until the tops). Well it doesn't matter because I have to unravel it as it is to big.

Eva, your bedspread is just like the one that I made about 52 years ago.

Gloria, I also put in a line where I have started my armholes. It makes it so much better to measure up from the middle of the garment than the edge.

Patsy Ruth, Happy Birthday. I will be 73 on the 22nd. I have a friend whose name is Patsy Ruth.


----------



## Pigglezig

shadypineslady said:


> Here are the rest of my WIPs:


Those are gorgeous - all of them!


----------



## Willowbeck

Please count me in I have some 5 inch baby doll sleeping bags hats and pants to finish, also my very first sock on a loom. Not to mention My hubby's jumper in the making now for 6 years.


----------



## Jenval

Just took some time to look at everyone's ufo can't wait to see them completed they will be beautiful when finished.
Happy knitting and crocheting everyone, I guess its time to go and do some knitting on my unfinished project casting of stitches for the neckband still have the two sleeves to start.


----------



## Kathleendoris

shadypineslady said:


> What knit pattern did you use for this jumper? Is that British for "sweater"?


From what I can gather, 'sweater' in American English can mean both what we refer to as a jumper - with the front knitted in a single piece - and a cardigan, with a buttoned or zipped opening down the front. We do use the term sweater, but it normally only refers to a jumper, not a cardigan. Confused? I am not surprised! :wink:


----------



## Pigglezig

Kathleendoris said:


> From what I can gather, 'sweater' in American English can mean both what we refer to as a jumper - with the front knitted in a single piece - and a cardigan, with a buttoned or zipped opening down the front. We do use the term sweater, but it normally only refers to a jumper, not a cardigan. Confused? I am not surprised! :wink:


Sweaters include cardigans? No wonder my search results are always off... :shock:


----------



## seedstitch

Patsy Ruth said:


> I am ahead of you ladies, in age that is, I turn 76 tomorrow.


Happy Birthday, Patsy Ruth !


----------



## Rosette

I'm in too! I have taken photos of 3 cardigans and a jacket but will have to wait for DH to post as I have forgotten how. Also 3 baby dresses. This is my first workshop and I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## jmai5421

Did thumb gusset for right glove and worked on the back to my purple sweater. I will work on my entralac vest until time to leave for my Bible study group. Then lunch with DH,SIL, and BIL. Maybe also DH's other brother and his wife. Big lunch group. Then cleaning and back to knitting.


----------



## elaine_1

Im in. I have lots of UFO,s. but I am going to try to finish maybe three. All small childrens. two of them are size 22" and 24" school cardigans for my grandaughters. and one is a sweater for the little man age three months. I started the cardigans but found that the stitch count on the pattern doesnt work out. I startd the second siza and the same thing. I have contacted the pattern contact and am waiting for a reply. The third one is only a baby one that I started before the school jumpers became a must do now job. Ahhh


----------



## Pigglezig

Designer1234 said:


> Here are the two sweaters I hope to finish.
> 
> However, I have a detached rotator cuff and the doctor has suggested strongly - that I go easy on the knitting and the typing so I will be working and post a bit at a time for this workshop. Don't forget to post your project or projects


Any chance of the pattern for that stash coat? I have visions.... 

It is my own design and it is made by calculating measurements rather than a pattern. There is a workshop (1 or 2 ) I believe in the archives as I taught it on one of our first. It is quite simple - The information is there and I am thinking about whether to hold another one when I get this one finished.


----------



## Pigglezig

At last, a pic. Y'all going to have to nag me stupid to get this thing finished: last thing I feel like after a hard day's work is concentrating on whether that's C3B or C6F! I've managed a whole two rows since Monday...


----------



## Gail DSouza

Pigglezig said:


> At last, a pic. Y'all going to have to nag me stupid to get this thing finished: last thing I feel like after a hard day's work is concentrating on whether that's C3B or C6F! I've managed a whole two rows since Monday...


Wow!! That is simply gorgeous!!
You absolutely must finish it!!


----------



## prismaticr

WEll..... 
First I have to say I am glad this "workshop" has SOOOO many participants.... and I have skimmed through ALL your pictures and posts....

To let you know, I am lurking here... But as I seem to have promised my DH a scarf... and never made one for him... and the kids went and bought the yarn for Christmas and presented it to him by way of me to knit..... I have been off line... KNITTING!

That said, I think i bit off more than I like at this point...
Will have to post a picture later tonight when I am back home (posting from the office ATM)....

Well here is my conundrum..... He said he wanted it so wide and so long (picture hands in the air here). I handed him my tape measure and said wrap this around like you were wearing it... 5 feet! and the "so wide" about 12"

SO I cast on 62 stitches... like an idiot.... and it has stretched to even wider... 

Well then I got inventive and instead of just boring stripes, I added a few challenges...

Well pictures to come and you will see. Then you let me know.

I know I am over critical, but ........


----------



## Pigglezig

Gail DSouza said:


> Wow!! That is simply gorgeous!!
> You absolutely must finish it!!


Thanks, Gail 

I'm hoping someone can tell me how to correct the mistakes without having to frog the whole thing - my mom asked me to make it for her and she's more of a perfectionist than I am


----------



## Pigglezig

prismaticr said:


> WEll.....


Looking forward to seeing it, prismaticr!


----------



## freckles

But it is so lovely, how can you stay away from it?



Pigglezig said:


> At last, a pic. Y'all going to have to nag me stupid to get this thing finished: last thing I feel like after a hard day's work is concentrating on whether that's C3B or C6F! I've managed a whole two rows since Monday...


----------



## Designer1234

Pigglezig said:


> At last, a pic.* Y'all going to have to nag me stupid to get this thing finished*: last thing I feel like after a hard day's work is concentrating on whether that's C3B or C6F! I've managed a whole two rows since Monday...


pigglzig -- that is why we are doing this workshop - think about how you will feel when you have it finished. I think a lot of us are trying to finish projects we have a mind block about. Please don't give it up. just work through it.

*Soo here I am the first one to nag you stupid! DON'T GIVE IT UP. CARRY on -- set a goal - do 50 rows a day or whatever amount you can deal with* . If you run into a problem, vent here and the get back to it!!!!


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Pigglezig said:


> At last, a pic. Y'all going to have to nag me stupid to get this thing finished: last thing I feel like after a hard day's work is concentrating on whether that's C3B or C6F! I've managed a whole two rows since Monday...


WOW!!! That is lovely.


----------



## impatient knitter

Not getting ANYTHING accomplished. Woke around 0300 (3am EST) with a bugger of a "weather" headache, and it's been plaguing me all morning! Meds not working yet. Sometimes they do; sometimes they don't. From past experience, I know NOT to pick up my sweater that I was all set to work on today. I could end up completely discombobulated regarding the pattern, because this kind of headache interferes with focus and concentration. So better to give up the day to random, "I don't care how it turns out" sort of a knitting. Like a wash cloth, or two. 

Tomorrow should be better, although I'll be having some surgery in the afternoon for a ganglion on my right ring-finger. It's beginning to affect my knitting, and I cannot have that!! Hence the surgery!

I will report back when I've made SOME progress on my sweater! So, the rest of you, carry on!!
...gloria


----------



## shadypineslady

pmarch said:


> Working on 1scarf, 2 afghans, 4 sweaters. Got my hands full.


O, I hope you share pix and info about your afghans. That is something I've never made, but would love to make one some day.


----------



## llliptak

I finally finished! This sweater is my Sister's Christmas gift that I was unable to finish on time. I sort of lost patience working with the Lion Brand Homespun and considered not finishing it. Thanks to a massive snowstorm and this workshop, I stuck it out and now I can give her the gift!


----------



## pennycarp

Hi Illiptak,
Your sweater fits beautifully! What a great job!

Penny


----------



## mtnmama67

Gail DSouza said:


> Wow!! That is simply gorgeous!!
> You absolutely must finish it!!


Yes,agree..absolutely gorgeous!! Please continue to post pictures as you go along.

Am working on my first UFO ...a pair of slippers.


----------



## Designer1234

llliptak said:


> I finally finished! This sweater is my Sister's Christmas gift that I was unable to finish on time. I sort of lost patience working with the Lion Brand Homespun and considered not finishing it. Thanks to a massive snowstorm and this workshop, I stuck it out and now I can give her the gift!


I really like the pattern. It is a nice fit. I am not that fond of HomespuN either. good job and I hope you will stay with us and do another UFO or WIP. I know she will love it! Thanks for joining us!!


----------



## Designer1234

impatient knitter said:


> Not getting ANYTHING accomplished. Woke around 0300 (3am EST) with a bugger of a "weather" headache, and it's been plaguing me all morning! Meds not working yet. Sometimes they do; sometimes they don't. From past experience, I know NOT to pick up my sweater that I was all set to work on today. I could end up completely discombobulated regarding the pattern, because this kind of headache interferes with focus and concentration. So better to give up the day to random, "I don't care how it turns out" sort of a knitting. Like a wash cloth, or two.
> 
> Tomorrow should be better, although I'll be having some surgery in the afternoon for a ganglion on my right ring-finger. It's beginning to affect my knitting, and I cannot have that!! Hence the surgery!
> 
> I will report back when I've made SOME progress on my sweater! So, the rest of you, carry on!!
> ...gloria


Take care, and feel better! let us know when you are home from your surgery - you are a great addition to this workshop; so don't forget to come back. I want to see that sweater FINISHED!!


----------



## Designer1234

Pigglezig said:


> At last, a pic. Y'all going to have to nag me stupid to get this thing finished: last thing I feel like after a hard day's work is concentrating on whether that's C3B or C6F! I've managed a whole two rows since Monday...


IT IS SO BEAUTIFUL! think how pleased you will be when you get it finished. HANG IN THERE -


----------



## Designer1234

pennycarp said:


> I'm in - I think. I put my back out about 2 weeks ago. The pain came and went until Sun. I knew a visit to the chiropractor was definitely a necessity. On Monday morning, first thing, I called her office to be told by a recording she's on vacation this week! Called my regular Dr.'s office and got a 3:15 appt. By the time I saw him the pain was up to a 10 on a scale of 1-10. He prescribed lots of strong medicine - pain, muscle relaxers and anti-nausea. And today I'm mostly down to a 1 pain level.
> 
> But I'm not sure how my back will hold up to knitting. I intend to find out though. I have a pair of non-felted slippers needing only to be sewn together for myself (from a KP workshop late last year), the second slipper needs to be knitted and then both sewn together for my son (from this same pattern), and a pair of socks for myself, with the first sock past the toe and well into the body. So I have plenty to keep me busy if knitting is feasible without pain and my head remains cleary enough.
> 
> Penny


That was one of our most successful workshops - we had a second one - repeat just before Christmas. they are the nicest slippers.


----------



## pennycarp

Designer1234 said:


> That was one of our most successful workshops - we had a second one - repeat just before Christmas. they are the nicest slippers.


I love my slippers as they are so soft and warm. But they aren't wearing very well. If I make another pair, I'll either choose wool with some acrylic or an all acrylic yarn. I chose the 100% wool for warmth, and in that respect, it has been very successful.

Penny

I use acrylic - and live in a cold area and found them warm. I just wear a pair of heavy hand knitted worsted socks under them - (if it is really cold I wear two). l00% wool doesn't last very long for slippers. I use good old red heart and have done the bottoms double worsted and the tops single, and even have done the whole slipper double strand. they wear well if they are worsted in my opinion.


----------



## Gail DSouza

llliptak said:


> I finally finished! This sweater is my Sister's Christmas gift that I was unable to finish on time. I sort of lost patience working with the Lion Brand Homespun and considered not finishing it. Thanks to a massive snowstorm and this workshop, I stuck it out and now I can give her the gift!


Your sweater is beautiful!
I agree with you Lion Brand Homespun is a pain to work with but it is really soft and comfortable.
I made a couple of scarves with it an use them a lot!


----------



## shadypineslady

llliptak said:


> I finally finished! This sweater is my Sister's Christmas gift that I was unable to finish on time. I sort of lost patience working with the Lion Brand Homespun and considered not finishing it. Thanks to a massive snowstorm and this workshop, I stuck it out and now I can give her the gift!


Very pretty.


----------



## Jenval

Pigglezig said:


> At last, a pic. Y'all going to have to nag me stupid to get this thing finished: last thing I feel like after a hard day's work is concentrating on whether that's C3B or C6F! I've managed a whole two rows since Monday...


Wow! Stunning love the colour and pattern you have to finish it for all of us to see it completed will be a work of art, as Shirley said don't give up.


----------



## jmai5421

llliptak said:


> I finally finished! This sweater is my Sister's Christmas gift that I was unable to finish on time. I sort of lost patience working with the Lion Brand Homespun and considered not finishing it. Thanks to a massive snowstorm and this workshop, I stuck it out and now I can give her the gift!


Love the sweater. I love the softness of LB Homespun, but not knitting with it. How did you like it?


----------



## Jenval

So easy to get side track nearly started something else as my daughter asked me for some baby jackets for a friend who is having a baby and I only have girlie stuff on hand, so had to talk myself into finishing this grey sweater onto the first sleeve nearly up to the armhole. I live in Australia it is 37 degrees here yesterday going to be just as hot today winter still a little way off for us so I have plenty of time still to finish off the projects I am working on, have to admit it is very tempting as I love knitting baby thing but must stay on track and finish my ufo. Thanks so much Shirley for starting this workshop because it really does help to stay on track.


----------



## jmai5421

pennycarp said:


> I love my slippers as they are so soft and warm. But they aren't wearing very well. If I make another pair, I'll either choose wool with some acrylic or an all acrylic yarn. I chose the 100% wool for warmth, and in that respect, it has been very successful.
> 
> Penny
> 
> I use acrylic - and live in a cold area and found them warm. I just wear a pair of heavy hand knitted worsted socks under them - (if it is really cold I wear two). l00% wool doesn't last very long for slippers. I use good old red heart and have done the bottoms double worsted and the tops single, and even have done the whole slipper double strand. they wear well if they are worsted in my opinion.


That is what I use Shirley. Love my slippers. Also for warmth the felted slipper workshop with a pair of wool socks.


----------



## Jenval

llliptak said:


> I finally finished! This sweater is my Sister's Christmas gift that I was unable to finish on time. I sort of lost patience working with the Lion Brand Homespun and considered not finishing it. Thanks to a massive snowstorm and this workshop, I stuck it out and now I can give her the gift!


Your sweater is beautiful good on you for finishing it encourages me to stick with what I am working on which is a lot smaller in size, your sister will be pleased with the sweater love the colour too.


----------



## impatient knitter

llliptak said:


> I finally finished! This sweater is my Sister's Christmas gift that I was unable to finish on time. I sort of lost patience working with the Lion Brand Homespun and considered not finishing it. Thanks to a massive snowstorm and this workshop, I stuck it out and now I can give her the gift!


Great job on the sweater, llliptak. The sweater looks very cozy. and I'm sure your sister will love it!! Now you have to find another UFO or WIP to finish!!


----------



## Designer1234

shadypineslady said:


> O, I hope you share pix and info about your afghans. That is something I've never made, but would love to make one some day.


Just do one at a time - once you finish one start another. Don't work on more than one UFO at once. It doesn't work (ask me how I know.)

If a few of you want to make afghans, we can do that too. either as a class crochet or knitted one pattern or each of us work on our own. I made l2 original ones crochet two years ago for Christmas . so it is certainly doable. we can decide that before the workshop closes -- I am really open to this type of workshop as this one is working so well. we will stay open a good long time so we should get most of our UFO's finished before I close it.


----------



## Designer1234

here are a few of my crochet - original (design as you go, afghans) I won't leave it here permanently but a couple of people have wondered about them on different workshops. 

they are all crochet and stashbuster type using acrylic (whatever you want if not acrylic) and I did these lengthwise because I like them that way and they seem to work up faster. 

I will leave them on the workshop for a couple of days.


----------



## 123wendy

I made a pattern for my knitting goup for an afgan. Knitted squares. the one I made was autioned off to make money for our cancer center. be willing to share pattern.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Designer1234 said:


> here are a few of my crochet - original (design as you go, afghans) I won't leave it here permanently but a couple of people have wondered about them on different workshops.
> 
> they are all crochet and stashbuster type using acrylic (whatever you want if not acrylic) and I did these lengthwise because I like them that way and they seem to work up faster.
> 
> I will leave them on the workshop for a couple of days.


They are all beautiful
Love the patterns and color combinations!!
All are quite stunning!


----------



## Gail DSouza

123wendy said:


> I made a pattern for my knitting goup for an afgan. Knitted squares. the one I made was autioned off to make money for our cancer center. be willing to share pattern.


Would love to have the pattern
I am presently working on an afghan for my son
It is knitted in squares!


----------



## impatient knitter

Good News!! Well...sort of. I'm going to postpone my "nuckle surgery" tomorrow. It's just (I think) a simple office procedure -- I've already had several aspirations of it, but it always come back. So I'm hoping the next time, he'll just make a simple excision and remove it altogether!

In any event, the driving from my small country town, over 20 miles of back roads into the big city in an adjoining state, is a bit daunting to this nearly-70 year old, due to so much snow, sleet, and black ice, so I'm going to postpone first thing in the morning. Of course, I'll reschedule -- hopefully in better weather!!

So, the GOOD NEWS I mentioned above is that I can spend the day working on my sweater, and I can't wait!! I was so bummed this morning when I woke so early with that headache. (Incidentally, I still have it to a lesser extent; but that's how I know this storm isn't quite over!)

I am really pleased that so many of you are finishing some of your projects, and are enjoying the Workshop!! Clearly, this is a really great one, and might just pave the way for others? Maybe, Shirley??

"See" you all tomorrow.....
...gloria


----------



## impatient knitter

Designer1234 said:


> here are a few of my crochet - original (design as you go, afghans) I won't leave it here permanently but a couple of people have wondered about them on different workshops.
> 
> they are all crochet and stashbuster type using acrylic (whatever you want if not acrylic) and I did these lengthwise because I like them that way and they seem to work up faster.
> 
> I will leave them on the workshop for a couple of days.


I absolutely LOVE these, Shirley!! I personally think the "stash" afghans are always the loveliest. I wouldn't think of going out and buying as many skeins of the specific colors that are needed for some of the patterns I've seen.

I've got an afghan started -- really, only about 12" -- waiting for my new chair to be delivered. I ordered it last Labor Day, but for one reason or another, I still don't have it. However, the last time I was in the store, I took a photo of the fabric, and I think what I'm making might just go with it. So....yet another UFO or WIP for this workshop, after I finish my sweater! I hope my afghan comes out even HALF as beautiful as yours are!!
...gloria


----------



## shadypineslady

Designer1234 said:


> Just do one at a time - once you finish one start another. Don't work on more than one UFO at once. It doesn't work (ask me how I know.)
> 
> If a few of you want to make afghans, we can do that too. either as a class crochet or knitted one pattern or each of us work on our own. I made l2 original ones crochet two years ago for Christmas . so it is certainly doable. we can decide that before the workshop closes -- I am really open to this type of workshop as this one is working so well. we will stay open a good long time so we should get most of our UFO's finished before I close it.


You are so right about working on one UFO till it's finished, then go to another one. That was my problem, I think, I would pick up one, then put it down and pick up another, never finishing anything. Well, except for those 2 sweaters waiting to be blocked and seamed.

I picked up my scarf WIP, and kept at it till it was finished, just now. It wound up being a tad over 6 feet long and 5-1/2 inches wide, before blocking. I do intend to block it. Now I have 3 items waiting to be blocked. I will have to bite the bullet and block them pretty soon.

Here's a couple pictures of the scarf.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Your scarf is really pretty!!
Congratulations on finishing on item!!


----------



## prismaticr

So after a very loooooong day..... I am finally home. Pictures as promised....


----------



## Designer1234

shadypineslady said:


> You are so right about working on one UFO till it's finished, then go to another one. That was my problem, I think, I would pick up one, then put it down and pick up another, never finishing anything. Well, except for those 2 sweaters waiting to be blocked and seamed.
> 
> I picked up my scarf WIP, and kept at it till it was finished, just now. It wound up being a tad over 6 feet long and 5-1/2 inches wide, before blocking. I do intend to block it. Now I have 3 items waiting to be blocked. I will have to bite the bullet and block them pretty soon.
> 
> Here's a couple pictures of the scarf.


That is beautiful! what a pretty scarf.


----------



## Designer1234

impatient knitter said:


> Good News!! Well...sort of. I'm going to postpone my "nuckle surgery" tomorrow. It's just (I think) a simple office procedure -- I've already had several aspirations of it, but it always come back. So I'm hoping the next time, he'll just make a simple excision and remove it altogether!
> 
> In any event, the driving from my small country town, over 20 miles of back roads into the big city in an adjoining state, is a bit daunting to this nearly-70 year old, due to so much snow, sleet, and black ice, so I'm going to postpone first thing in the morning. Of course, I'll reschedule -- hopefully in better weather!!
> 
> So, the GOOD NEWS I mentioned above is that I can spend the day working on my sweater, and I can't wait!! I was so bummed this morning when I woke so early with that headache. (Incidentally, I still have it to a lesser extent; but that's how I know this storm isn't quite over!)
> 
> I am really pleased that so many of you are finishing some of your projects, and are enjoying the Workshop!! Clearly, this is a really great one, and might just pave the way for others? Maybe, Shirley??
> 
> "See" you all tomorrow.....
> ...gloria


I have already committed to more UFO workshops, depending on the schedule but at least one a year.


----------



## Designer1234

prismaticr said:


> So after a very loooooong day..... I am finally home. Pictures as promised....


Hi Rachel!! ladies Rachel is my right hand girl - and was the one who suggested this workshop. It is really going well Rachel. Glad you made it. Some are finished already -- I have a ways to go to finish my first sweater but I am getting there. She has been with me from nearly the beginning and covers my back and keeps my feet on the ground.


----------



## Misty Mama

Great looking sweater! Glad your,re finished


----------



## jmai5421

Love the afghans, Shirley, especially the color combinations. And also the scarf that someone made.
Also hope your headache completely goes away so you can knit your sweater in comfort.
I did about an inch or so on the back of my purple sweater while watching Dawton Abby. I also just tinkled back that inch. (Note to self), don't knit a pattern stitch while watching TV.
I think that I have been doing what you just said not to. I have been going from one UFO/WIP to another. It all depends on what room I am in and where I am sitting. There is a project by each favorite spot.


----------



## LindaRodriguez

I started a vest that I designed on the needles made of the very first handspun yarn I ever spun (many years ago in blue and white wools. It was set aside after I made the front and back and needs edgings and sewing up.


----------



## soc

I need to block a shawl, a prayer shawl, and a lapghan. I need to take a picture of a circular sweater before I frog it (my daughter did not like it). I think there are a pair of socks waiting for me somewhere. Will post when I can get some help to do it. 

Thank you all for a great idea, WIP Kal. woo hoo.


----------



## shadypineslady

prismaticr said:


> So after a very loooooong day..... I am finally home. Pictures as promised....


Beautiful stitch. What is it?


----------



## shadypineslady

soc said:


> I need to block a shawl, a prayer shawl, and a lapghan. I need to take a picture of a circular sweater before I frog it (my daughter did not like it). I think there are a pair of socks waiting for me somewhere. Will post when I can get some help to do it.
> 
> Thank you all for a great idea, WIP Kal. woo hoo.


I'm learning the acronyms. Figured out LYS, but still don't know what "frog" means. Anyone?


----------



## shadypineslady

Well, I'm happy to say, one of my projects is going "bye bye." It is one of the Snuggles I was making. The pattern called for knitting 2 strands of yarn together, garter stitch. But when I looked at my other in-work Snuggle: a single strand knitted in 1x1 ribbing with size 10 needles, I decided to frog the first one. The 1x1 ribbing with 10 needles creates a soft, yet scrunchy, pet blanket. The one I'm ripping apart is not soft and pliable. I think if I were a doggie or kitty, I would prefer the soft, pliable Snuggle.


----------



## freckles

Finally took pictures of the three I need to complete. Still waiting for the yarn to finish baby set (snow delaying delivery) so I've been working on the doll. Still thinking out the pocketbook and have to plan the doll face and clothes. Finished the arms today while it snowed. Going to try to put the pictures in......


----------



## shirley m

This is great.Is it double knitting? I had just realised that I had not received any K.P. notifications today,so went looking! so many pages to read,projects to see. I am trying to push myself to finish a baby blanket, then I several kid's jumpers to finish.I have had trouble trying to post pictures, so frustrating. Shirley.


shadypineslady said:


> You are so right about working on one UFO till it's finished, then go to another one. That was my problem, I think, I would pick up one, then put it down and pick up another, never finishing anything. Well, except for those 2 sweaters waiting to be blocked and seamed.
> 
> I picked up my scarf WIP, and kept at it till it was finished, just now. It wound up being a tad over 6 feet long and 5-1/2 inches wide, before blocking. I do intend to block it. Now I have 3 items waiting to be blocked. I will have to bite the bullet and block them pretty soon.
> 
> Here's a couple pictures of the scarf.


----------



## shadypineslady

shirley m said:


> This is great.Is it double knitting? I had just realised that I had not received any K.P. notifications today,so went looking! so many pages to read,projects to see. I am trying to push myself to finish a baby blanket, then I several kid's jumpers to finish.I have had trouble trying to post pictures, so frustrating. Shirley.


Hi Shirley, if you mean by "double knitting" was I knitting with 2 strands together? No, the scarf is a single strand all the way. The striping is done by knitting 2 rows of one color then 2 rows of the second color, switching yarn every 2 rows. The yarn is "self striping" so as I knit, the color changes within a single color, but the pattern has me manually striping by changing colorways every 2 rows.

Does my explanation make sense?


----------



## shadypineslady

freckles said:


> Finally took pictures of the three I need to complete. Still waiting for the yarn to finish baby set (snow delaying delivery) so I've been working on the doll. Still thinking out the pocketbook and have to plan the doll face and clothes. Finished the arms today while it snowed. Going to try to put the pictures in......


The pocketbook is spectacular. Is it your pattern design?


----------



## elaine_1

Well style craft still havnt got back to me with the pattern errata, so I am going to look at what else I have on the go. I think it will be a blue baby blanket that I started in september. I will look it up and post a pic if I can figure out how to again. everyone is doing so well. what a fabulous idea this work shop is.


----------



## Pigglezig

llliptak said:


> I finally finished! This sweater is my Sister's Christmas gift that I was unable to finish on time. I sort of lost patience working with the Lion Brand Homespun and considered not finishing it. Thanks to a massive snowstorm and this workshop, I stuck it out and now I can give her the gift!


I love that! I have three hanks/large balls of LB Homespun in my stash that I fell in love with some years back and *had* to have. I won't knit it up until I find the right project, but your sweater has given me some ideas as to how it will look, and how it will knit up, so thank-you. If your sister doesn't like it, send it my way...


----------



## Pigglezig

Gail DSouza said:


> Would love to have the pattern
> I am presently working on an afghan for my son
> It is knitted in squares!


Me too, please! There is a charity knit going on here that I would love to join (AFTER I've finished the UFO...), which is a blanket knitted with squares; so much easier if you have a pattern already rather than trying out new patterns and frogging half of them (as I always seem to do )


----------



## Pigglezig

shadypineslady said:


> Here's a couple pictures of the scarf.


That is sooo pretty!


----------



## Pigglezig

shadypineslady said:


> I'm learning the acronyms. Figured out LYS, but still don't know what "frog" means. Anyone?


"Frogging" is when you take something and "rip it! rip it!" undone


----------



## shirley m

I am sorry , but I thought the scarf looked to be knitted in the round, that sort of double knitting. I use a lot of varigated yarn for scarves. Shirley m.


shadypineslady said:


> Hi Shirley, if you mean by "double knitting" was I knitting with 2 strands together? No, the scarf is a single strand all the way. The striping is done by knitting 2 rows of one color then 2 rows of the second color, switching yarn every 2 rows. The yarn is "self striping" so as I knit, the color changes within a single color, but the pattern has me manually striping by changing colorways every 2 rows.
> 
> Does my explanation make sense?


----------



## Kathleendoris

Pigglezig said:


> At last, a pic. Y'all going to have to nag me stupid to get this thing finished: last thing I feel like after a hard day's work is concentrating on whether that's C3B or C6F! I've managed a whole two rows since Monday...


That is gorgeous. Is it a charted pattern? I find those hard to work with and usually end up writing them out so that I can follow them more easily. I do understand that it would not be a pattern to do when you are tired. Perhaps if you could make yourself do just one row each evening, it might soon begin to grow. :thumbup:

My excuse for not having made much progress since we started is that I had a new grandson yesterday. I did manage a bit of the stocking stitch on the sleeve. I was up to welcome the new parents and baby home from hospital at 11.30 last night, and up at 5.00 this morning when older brother woke and wanted to play, so I am both tired and hyper! But I really will get to work on the patterned section next week, once life settles back into some sort of normality!


----------



## Designer1234

jmai5421 said:


> I think that I have been doing what you just said not to. I have been going from one UFO/WIP to another. It all depends on what room I am in and where I am sitting. There is a project by each favorite spot.


The answer is -put them all in UFO baggies together, and work from the top one down - taking it with you! You could pin it to your clothes in the morning and whereever you sit - there you are!!! :roll:  

So nice to see you here Judy. Thanks for the comments about my afghans. I was so sick of making afghans as I made l2 in one year- Although it was fun in a lot of ways as I never knew when I started what pattern would be next.

I gathered a whole lot of patterns and just picked one every section and edged each section with half double crochets. It was quite interesting . That is the way I like to do things, just go for it, but sometimes I end up with egg on my face and not too successful.


----------



## Designer1234

Kathleendoris
My excuse for not having made much progress since we started is that I had a new grandson yesterday. I did manage a bit of the stocking stitch on the sleeve. I was up to welcome the new parents and baby home from hospital at 11.30 last night said:


> Oh - the baby arrived! congratulations! - I know you will be busy looking after the other little person. Isn't it a relief when little ones arrive safely. We will be here when you get a chance to drop by. once again that is such great news. Nice to see you here dear friend.


----------



## LoraJ

I'm in


----------



## elaine_1

I am hoping to have managed to put my pic on here. this is the baby blanket I want to finish, I don't know why I don't like doing it, unless maybe this is number four and I'm a bit bored of it.


----------



## prismaticr

shadypineslady said:


> Beautiful stitch. What is it?


Mostly garter stitch (knit every row), but the section where the image is, is called illusion knitting.... a process of knitting some rows and purling others so the image pops out when viewed from an angle....


----------



## Gail DSouza

prismaticr said:


> So after a very loooooong day..... I am finally home. Pictures as promised....


Your scarf is beautiful!!
Is that the picture of a guitar?
Love the colors!


----------



## freckles

Thanks, Shadypines, no, I'm not that clever. It is simply patterned sock yarn but I liked the colors for a pocketbook, now trying to figure what pockets I want inside in the lining,



shadypineslady said:


> The pocketbook is spectacular. Is it your pattern design?


----------



## knittingbear

I'm in. I need to finish an afghan for my granddaughter.


----------



## prismaticr

Gail DSouza said:


> Your scarf is beautiful!!
> Is that the picture of a guitar?
> Love the colors!


YES, guitar! So glad you see it...


----------



## Pigglezig

Kathleendoris said:


> That is gorgeous. Is it a charted pattern? I find those hard to work with and usually end up writing them out so that I can follow them more easily. I do understand that it would not be a pattern to do when you are tired. Perhaps if you could make yourself do just one row each evening, it might soon begin to grow. :thumbup:
> 
> My excuse for not having made much progress since we started is that I had a new grandson yesterday. I did manage a bit of the stocking stitch on the sleeve. I was up to welcome the new parents and baby home from hospital at 11.30 last night, and up at 5.00 this morning when older brother woke and wanted to play, so I am both tired and hyper! But I really will get to work on the patterned section next week, once life settles back into some sort of normality!


Congratulations on the grandson! So very special, and the perfect excuse to put the needles aside for a short while 

No, the pattern isn't charted - I can't tell one end of a chart from another unless I *reeeeaaaallllyyyy* concentrate. It's a Sirdar pattern (#9831) and if you email them, they will send you a copy.

And thank-you everyone for the encouragement - it's helping!


----------



## Designer1234

prismaticr said:


> So after a very loooooong day..... I am finally home. Pictures as promised....


Nice to see you join us -- Like your guitar- hmmm class coming up!


----------



## Colorgal

Hi Gang. Well I did get back to working on the Bolero or what ever it turns out to be. I found an extra ball of yarn so I am going to add a little length to the sleeves and maybe the bottom. Since it is a top down, I am working on the sleeves right now then I will go back to the body and just keep knitting until I run out of yarn and it will be done. Thanks Jenny


----------



## Platinum

I'm in. This is the shrug I would like to finish, although I'm a bit further on since this picture was taken.

The jacket needs ties to be done to finish it.


----------



## impatient knitter

Hi, Shirley....

I have a quick question....Is "cast off" the same as "bind off," or is it done differently? 

I'm just about to start the decrease for the raglan sleeve at the armhole side of the Right Front, and it says, "on next row (wrong side), cast off 3 stitches, continue in pattern to last 4 stitches, K2tog, K2." I'm cool with everything but the term "cast off."

gloria

I have always read it as the same. Cast off is the word I use.


----------



## Cyber Granny

impatient knitter said:


> Hi, Shirley....
> 
> I have a quick question....Is "cast off" the same as "bind off," or is it done differently?
> 
> I'm just about to start the decrease for the raglan sleeve at the armhole side of the Right Front, and it says, "on next row (wrong side), cast off 3 stitches, continue in pattern to last 4 stitches, K2tog, K2." I'm cool with everything but the term "cast off."
> 
> gloria
> 
> I have always read it as the same. Cast off is the word I use.


Cast off or bind off same thing


----------



## impatient knitter

maryann1701 said:


> Cast off or bind off same thing


THANK YOU SO MUCH, Mary!!!! That's what I thought, but sometimes words that may sound similar, mean something else entirely. That's what I was afraid of with this. So I thank you from the bottom of my heart! Now I can continue with my sweater!!
...gloria


----------



## Jenval

Every one has beautiful projects they are working on can't wait to see them finish. Mine has come to a stand still as I nearly passed out yesterday my vision went very blurred my friends took me straight to the doctors was dehydrated been very hot here and forgot to take my water bottle with me and also had coffee which dehydrates you even more apparently so resting up this morning, will pick my knitting up later on today, I am feeling better but was quite scary when my vision went blurry never had that before.


----------



## Jenval

Designer1234 said:


> here are a few of my crochet - original (design as you go, afghans) I won't leave it here permanently but a couple of people have wondered about them on different workshops.
> 
> they are all crochet and stashbuster type using acrylic (whatever you want if not acrylic) and I did these lengthwise because I like them that way and they seem to work up faster.
> 
> I will leave them on the workshop for a couple of days.


Shirley I really like your afghans can they be done in 8 ply which is a double knit as its not easy to get 10 ply yarn here where I live they are brillant.

Yes it would mean more stiches and a size smaller hook I would think but not necessarily if you want it a bit more lacy.

I had a group of about 6 or 7 patterns and I just did panels ( all together - no sewing) with hds's between each section. I didn't make many with the same width as I like the original. However there were a couple that I kept to the original section size. I just started, cast on as many stitches as I wanted -- I will check out for numbers - then crochet long rows of sections until I had the width I wanted. sometimes I put on fringes, sometimes I didn't. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Conchalea

Pigglezig said:


> At last, a pic. Y'all going to have to nag me stupid to get this thing finished: last thing I feel like after a hard day's work is concentrating on whether that's C3B or C6F! I've managed a whole two rows since Monday...


I'll nag you to finish! I'd like to see it completed. It looks like it will be lovely!


----------



## marilyn skinner

Thank you Shirley for this workshop. I pulled out the baby blanket that I want to finish. I had stopped because I had run out of the yarn and after nearly 6 months of waiting finally was able to get more. When I looked at it I realized I had made a mistake so I frogged it. It's Bernats Baby Blanket yarn the thick chenille I have a ball the size of a basket ball. Well wouldn't you know it I lost the pattern, turned the house upside down but no pattern so off to Ravelry I go. Now have the pattern and started it. Wrong size needle. So I frog again. Got about 6 inches done and my needle came apart and there goes that again. Picked up the stitches and now the puppy keeps stealing the yarn. Will I ever get this done?? I hope so as the baby I'm knitting it for now is due on Saturday as the original recipient is now a year old. So here goes. Back to the needles and let's hope we all get our WIPs and UFOs done. Thanks again


----------



## Pigglezig

I'm loving the stories and photographs - thanks, Shirley, for bringing us all together


----------



## dorfor

Jenval said:


> Every one has beautiful projects they are working on can't wait to see them finish. Mine has come to a stand still as I nearly passed out yesterday my vision went very blurred my friends took me straight to the doctors was dehydrated been very hot here and forgot to take my water bottle with me and also had coffee which dehydrates you even more apparently so resting up this morning, will pick my knitting up later on today, I am feeling better but was quite scary when my vision went blurry never had that before.


Yep, very scary - happened to me last summer because I just wasn't thinking! Had to have tests to make sure and it turns out it also had something to do with bp meds I was taking. Glad I got it checked and it hasn't happened again with new ones. Take care of yourself - the weather is soooo hot we really do have to keep hydrated. Hope you are able to get back to your knitting soon.


----------



## dorfor

Sorry Shirley, said I was in and have been sewing up lots of items but just toooo hot to knit right now even with the cooling on. Will post pictures of finished item asap. Thanks for the workshop - all of these items I've had sitting waiting for the tedious bit will now get finished - hopefully! Just needed a bit of an incentive. :thumbup:


----------



## elaine_1

Hi Shirley, I just had a re read from the beginning to see if there was a finish by date. I'm glad there is not. This KAL has given me the push I needed. I have had to frog the blanket I am knitting so many times because I got distracted and started on the wrong row when I resumed knitting. but I have such determination to finish and show the finished blanket. I have so many UFOs some cardigans that I started knitting about 5 years ago, before the babies came along and needed urgently and lets be honest baby items are so compelling. so thank you again for running this KAL. And Marilyn, mine is a similar blanket so lets get them finished. Elaine


----------



## Knitted by Nan

Jenval said:


> Every one has beautiful projects they are working on can't wait to see them finish. Mine has come to a stand still as I nearly passed out yesterday my vision went very blurred my friends took me straight to the doctors was dehydrated been very hot here and forgot to take my water bottle with me and also had coffee which dehydrates you even more apparently so resting up this morning, will pick my knitting up later on today, I am feeling better but was quite scary when my vision went blurry never had that before.


I am really sorry to hear that you have not been feeling well but it is all this horrible hot weather we have been having. I cannot remember such a long, hot dry spell, at least not for many years. The heat is harder to take when you get older. And of course, here in Perth it does not have the decency to cool down at night. I know just the symptoms you are having, they are the same as mine. Mild headache, blurred vision, feeling shaky and as if you are going to pass out, mild nausea. You begin to panic and ask yourself if it is the heat, a heart attack, a stroke? I could not see to read the newspaper this morning so I tried the computer and the net and had the same problem. I has to cool down soon although someone has said that the heat is set to continue until March. And then our beloved Premier, the Emperor Royal, has decreed that air conditioning is not really necessary. Maybe not necessary for him, living there so close to the beach with his house that has high ceilings and wide verandahs. We live to the east of Midland so when the Fremantle doctor blows in, it stops before it reaches Guildford or if it does reach here it is a hot blast.
I hope you have air conditioning, if so, turn it on and leave it on. It is cheaper to run it that way as once it reaches the set temperature it is cheaper to maintain that temperature rather than starting from scratch all the time.
I usually go down to the local swimming pool, it is an inside pool, out of the sun, but I just seem to lack the get up and go to actually get up and go. It is now 7.03 pm and still so hot. A little rain would be great though.
But, please take care as our long, hot summers can take their toll.


----------



## jmai5421

Platinum said:


> I'm in. This is the shrug I would like to finish, although I'm a bit further on since this picture was taken.
> 
> The jacket needs ties to be done to finish it.


Beautiful jacket and shrug.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Platinum said:


> I'm in. This is the shrug I would like to finish, although I'm a bit further on since this picture was taken.
> 
> The jacket needs ties to be done to finish it.


Your shrug and jacket link beautiful!!
Waiting to see the finished product!


----------



## Gail DSouza

Jenval said:


> Every one has beautiful projects they are working on can't wait to see them finish. Mine has come to a stand still as I nearly passed out yesterday my vision went very blurred my friends took me straight to the doctors was dehydrated been very hot here and forgot to take my water bottle with me and also had coffee which dehydrates you even more apparently so resting up this morning, will pick my knitting up later on today, I am feeling better but was quite scary when my vision went blurry never had that before.


So sorry about the intense heat over there.please make sure you are well hydrated always.
We have been having some rains after a long dry spell here and it is very welcome although we don't have the extremely high temperatures that you all have over there
Hopefully some rain will come your way soon!


----------



## Platinum

Thank you Gail and jmai5421, and Designer1234 for this Workshop


----------



## PurpleFi

Thanks Shirley for this workshop, it has made me feel REALLY GUILTY about not finishing my aran jacket, so so far I have got the fronts done to the armhole, the back done to the neck and the sleeves unpicked to about 13 inches to adjust the number of stitches. Needlesss to say I am not using a pattern just making it up as I go and the worst thing is it is NOT PURPLE but aran coloured.xxxx


----------



## Colorgal

Finally got a picture of one UFO before the battery went dead on the camera. Still working on the denim blue and tan Bolero or what ever it is. Will post that picture later. This is the patchwork sweater. It was going to be a vest with a boat neck to go over a turtleneck but I don't like how it looks. SOOOO I am going to knit 3/4 sleeves. It has been sitting in the basket for about 18 months. Found the original pattern yesterday that gives the stitch count and how the sleeves are picked up stitches and knit down to the cuffs. They will be plain stockinette stitch in the peach color.


----------



## Grammax8

Colorgal said:


> Finally got a picture of one UFO before the battery went dead on the camera. Still working on the denim blue and tan Bolero or what ever it is. Will post that picture later. This is the patchwork sweater. It was going to be a vest with a boat neck to go over a turtleneck but I don't like how it looks. SOOOO I am going to knit 3/4 sleeves. It has been sitting in the basket for about 18 months. Found the original pattern yesterday that gives the stitch count and how the sleeves are picked up stitches and knit down to the cuffs. They will be plain stockinette stitch in the peach color.


Wow....the colors are super and the stitches interesting. Looking forward to seeing the completion.


----------



## castingstitches

I finally took pictures of 2 WIPs. The sweater needs the sleeves finished and the shawl I've had this far for a couple of years and have to do the Kitchner stitch so haven't finished it yet. I can't remember how to show pictures without it coming as a download. :?:


----------



## Misty Mama

I took pics of my unfinished purse and the flowers that go around the edge....perhaps it's the flowers not sure I like the idea of them all around the edge. It's a free ravelry pattern the posey bag.......I got it out. That's the first step! Can't see how I add pics to this post


----------



## busheytree

I am so grateful for this workshop. Looking at all the pics and reading the messages helps me to understand that I am not alone in all my WIPs. I just remembered that I have another scarf to finish!!

We get so many of these ' I am so glad I joined this workshop- every one warms my heart, no matter what the workshop is about - no matter who posts it. It is what keeps us going!! thanks so much. Designer1234


----------



## Conchalea

I finished the baby blanket! I still have to rinse & block it, but the knitting is done!


----------



## Gail DSouza

Conchalea said:


> I finished the baby blanket! I still have to rinse & block it, but the knitting is done!


That is beautiful
Well done!!
The colors are so soft and pretty

WAY TO GO!! ISN'T THAT A GREAT FEELING? I know. I am speaking loudly but we are allowed to do so in the workshops when someone accomplishes what they started out to accomplish. i hope you will stay with us and finished another UFO or WIP. congratulations!


----------



## Designer1234

Hi Everyone! sorry I haven't been around today, nor have I accomplished any knitting . I was hosting a luncheon at our clubhouse in our condo for my swimming-coffee group - It is nice that it was a success, gave my shoulder a rest and now I am back catching up. it looks like some great projects are shown in the pictures. be back later! Designer


----------



## impatient knitter

Lovely projects, Ladies and Gentlemen, simply lovely!!

Question of you, please. In my cardigan sweater, I have to decide NOW (certainly by the time I start back working on it in the morning), whether I'm going to make this V-neck or Crew-neck, and if buttons and a placket would be better than a zipper. It's always been my personal opinion that a placket and buttons always looks "puckered," or "gappy," and never lays flat, which causes me to lean towards the zipper. But a zipper closure if I decide on a V-neck? Not sure if the "look" is that great. Views and comments on this?
Please and thank you...
...gloria


----------



## Conchalea

Gail DSouza said:


> That is beautiful
> Well done!!
> The colors are so soft and pretty
> 
> WAY TO GO!! ISN'T THAT A GREAT FEELING? I know. I am speaking loudly but we are allowed to do so in the workshops when someone accomplishes what they started out to accomplish. i hope you will stay with us and finished another UFO or WIP. congratulations!


Thank you! It felt so good that I went on & finished the inherited water bottle holder. My crochet work isn't as nice as my friend who started it, but it works.


----------



## Designer1234

busheytree said:


> I am so grateful for this workshop. Looking at all the pics and reading the messages helps me to understand that I am not alone in all my WIPs. I just remembered that I have another scarf to finish!!
> 
> We get so many of these ' I am so glad I joined this workshop- every one warms my heart, no matter what the workshop is about - no matter who posts it. It is what keeps us going!! thanks so much. Designer1234


That is what seems to be the feelings of all our students and Teachers. Makes it worthwhile for us.


----------



## Designer1234

impatient knitter said:


> Lovely projects, Ladies and Gentlemen, simply lovely!!
> 
> Question of you, please. In my cardigan sweater, I have to decide NOW (certainly by the time I start back working on it in the morning), whether I'm going to make this V-neck or Crew-neck, and if buttons and a placket would be better than a zipper. It's always been my personal opinion that a placket and buttons always looks "puckered," or "gappy," and never lays flat, which causes me to lean towards the zipper. But a zipper closure if I decide on a V-neck? Not sure if the "look" is that great. Views and comments on this?
> Please and thank you...
> ...gloria


I really like putting a collar on my cardigans - using a nice, different stitch. I have tried other things at the neck including just a neck band and down the front. the sweater I am working on now has a collar and I am going to like it. I think I put a picture in, will check and if I didn't I will take a picture to show you how it works. They are so easy and I think they look great -- I have done narrow collars and quite wide collars and each one is individual. Designer


----------



## Designer1234

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Shirley for this workshop, it has made me feel REALLY GUILTY about not finishing my aran jacket, so so far I have got the fronts done to the armhole, the back done to the neck and the sleeves unpicked to about 13 inches to adjust the number of stitches. Needlesss to say I am not using a pattern just making it up as I go and the worst thing is it is NOT PURPLE but aran coloured.xxxx


I LIKE IT - that is why you haven't finished it - the color - so don't quit until it is done!! Mama has spoken. It is going to be lovely - so nice to see you here purplefi.

Ladies this is one of our very popular teachers - she just finished teaching the basic beading and she and London girl have taught the Surprise jackets, both wonderful workshops.


----------



## Designer1234

castingstitches said:


> I finally took pictures of 2 WIPs. The sweater needs the sleeves finished and the shawl I've had this far for a couple of years and have to do the Kitchner stitch so haven't finished it yet. I can't remember how to show pictures without it coming as a download. :?:


HOW TO PUT IN PICTURES WITH YOUR POST.

Post that you are posting a picture and tell a bit about it. 
send the post -- then you can click on quote reply or reply. If you have more than one picture, click on reply . you will see 3 spaces below your post and it will say choose file.

Meanwhile - pull the pictures you want to show, onto the desk top and take note of the number - jpgs are the ones I try to use. change them to .jpeg ( below the picture). click
on choosefile - make sure it is choosing from your desktop - it will open a screen showing everything on your desk top - find the one that has the jpg for your picture- highlight it and click on choose. it will show up on the the top of the 3 places where you are choosing to put the pic.. If you want to use the others do one at a time until all three are filled. then click send. Then WAIT - the link above (www.knitting Paradise.com) will show that there is a blue line which means the pictures are downloading. sometimes it takes a long time. If the blue line is still there -it means it is a large group of files and it will load so DON'T cancel or try to do it again. (ask me how I know) suddenly quite some time later in some cases (or quickly in others) your pictures will show up. See the line below where you posted and it will give you a line where you can put in the description (this is in the thread with the picture. and put in the description which will be shown at the top of that picture.

If you have four - you will see Add attachment (this is if you have just one picture) click on it and do exactly what I have descsribed above. that is how someone can post lots of different pictures. I pull the whole group to the desk top and chance the name to #1 -(name).jpg or whatever program you are using might work -- then the next #2 - and so on - it makes it easier to find them if they are numbered.

Hope this helps. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

Colorgal said:


> Finally got a picture of one UFO before the battery went dead on the camera. Still working on the denim blue and tan Bolero or what ever it is. Will post that picture later. This is the patchwork sweater. It was going to be a vest with a boat neck to go over a turtleneck but I don't like how it looks. SOOOO I am going to knit 3/4 sleeves. It has been sitting in the basket for about 18 months. Found the original pattern yesterday that gives the stitch count and how the sleeves are picked up stitches and knit down to the cuffs. They will be plain stockinette stitch in the peach color.


you are a colorgirl!! I am too -- I love a variety of colors to the extent that people see me coming a long way away.

I love your picture and love your colorway. Good job!


----------



## jmai5421

Colorgal said:


> Finally got a picture of one UFO before the battery went dead on the camera. Still working on the denim blue and tan Bolero or what ever it is. Will post that picture later. This is the patchwork sweater. It was going to be a vest with a boat neck to go over a turtleneck but I don't like how it looks. SOOOO I am going to knit 3/4 sleeves. It has been sitting in the basket for about 18 months. Found the original pattern yesterday that gives the stitch count and how the sleeves are picked up stitches and knit down to the cuffs. They will be plain stockinette stitch in the peach color.


Looking forward to seeing this finished. It is beautiful. It also looks like a fun knit.


----------



## jmai5421

Colorgal said:


> Finally got a picture of one UFO before the battery went dead on the camera. Still working on the denim blue and tan Bolero or what ever it is. Will post that picture later. This is the patchwork sweater. It was going to be a vest with a boat neck to go over a turtleneck but I don't like how it looks. SOOOO I am going to knit 3/4 sleeves. It has been sitting in the basket for about 18 months. Found the original pattern yesterday that gives the stitch count and how the sleeves are picked up stitches and knit down to the cuffs. They will be plain stockinette stitch in the peach color.


Looking forward to seeing this finished. It is beautiful. It also looks like a fun knit.


----------



## Jenval

EveMCooke said:


> I am really sorry to hear that you have not been feeling well but it is all this horrible hot weather we have been having. I cannot remember such a long, hot dry spell, at least not for many years. The heat is harder to take when you get older. And of course, here in Perth it does not have the decency to cool down at night. I know just the symptoms you are having, they are the same as mine. Mild headache, blurred vision, feeling shaky and as if you are going to pass out, mild nausea. You begin to panic and ask yourself if it is the heat, a heart attack, a stroke? I could not see to read the newspaper this morning so I tried the computer and the net and had the same problem. I has to cool down soon although someone has said that the heat is set to continue until March. And then our beloved Premier, the Emperor Royal, has decreed that air conditioning is not really necessary. Maybe not necessary for him, living there so close to the beach with his house that has high ceilings and wide verandahs. We live to the east of Midland so when the Fremantle doctor blows in, it stops before it reaches Guildford or if it does reach here it is a hot blast.
> I hope you have air conditioning, if so, turn it on and leave it on. It is cheaper to run it that way as once it reaches the set temperature it is cheaper to maintain that temperature rather than starting from scratch all the time.
> I usually go down to the local swimming pool, it is an inside pool, out of the sun, but I just seem to lack the get up and go to actually get up and go. It is now 7.03 pm and still so hot. A little rain would be great though.
> But, please take care as our long, hot summers can take their toll.


Thanks I am not to far from Midland, I live not far from Guildford off Kalamunda road not to far from Roe Highway, I managed to get my little Grey sweater finished and I am feeling a lot better now just have to be very careful in the heat.


----------



## Jenval

Managed to finish this little Grey Sweater why I left it so long I will never know very pleased with it now it is finished this one going to charity.
Onto the green vest now will work on that until it is finished which will be for my 3 year old grandson.


----------



## LindaRodriguez

Hurray for you! Lovely blanket. Happy colors.


----------



## LindaRodriguez

I love the variety of colors and stitches. Going yo be a beautiful sweater.


----------



## LindaRodriguez

I am still battling pneumonia. Some days it seems like I've turned the corner, but then a setback, and I'm back on a different antibiotic. So I'm slow at everything, including the book I've got a deadline to write. Because of that, my time for knitting has shrunk. I'm finishing my son's sock (2nd of a pair) and then I hope to work on my listed UFOs. Also, I'll try to get my son to photograph them for me.


----------



## Knitted by Nan

Jenval said:


> Managed to finish this little Grey Sweater why I left it so long I will never know very pleased with it now it is finished this one going to charity.
> Onto the green vest now will work on that until it is finished which will be for my 3 year old grandson.


I love the green colour. I also like the grey sweater. We are almost neighbours, give or take about 10 km, as I live in Swan View, a hop, step and a jump from the Roe Highway. The railway freight line runs at the rear of the property.

Very well done with the knitting.


----------



## Knitted by Nan

LindaRodriguez said:


> I am still battling pneumonia. Some days it seems like I've turned the corner, but then a setback, and I'm back on a different antibiotic. So I'm slow at everything, including the book I've got a deadline to write. Because of that, my time for knitting has shrunk. I'm finishing my son's sock (2nd of a pair) and then I hope to work on my listed UFOs. Also, I'll try to get my son to photograph them for me.


Please take it easy, you need plenty of rest with pneumonia. My son had eight weeks off work with pneumonia three years ago.


----------



## LindaRodriguez

Thanks, Eve. It's been a little scary.


----------



## Pigglezig

Conchalea said:


> I finished the baby blanket! I still have to rinse & block it, but the knitting is done!


Lovely!


----------



## Pigglezig

Jenval said:


> Managed to finish this little Grey Sweater why I left it so long I will never know very pleased with it now it is finished this one going to charity.
> Onto the green vest now will work on that until it is finished which will be for my 3 year old grandson.


Good job! Specially love the colour of the vest, and looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## PurpleFi

Yes Mama! I will do as I am told. Now trying to work out how to do the neckline, am thinking of a circular yoke shich would involve some ripping, but I am good at that. xx


----------



## jmai5421

Jenval said:


> Managed to finish this little Grey Sweater why I left it so long I will never know very pleased with it now it is finished this one going to charity.
> Onto the green vest now will work on that until it is finished which will be for my 3 year old grandson.


Congratulations on finishing the sweater. Beautiful sweater.


----------



## Designer1234

Jenval said:


> Managed to finish this little Grey Sweater why I left it so long I will never know very pleased with it now it is finished this one going to charity.
> Onto the green vest now will work on that until it is finished which will be for my 3 year old grandson.


I love it -- isn't it nice to finish something that has been sitting around for awhile. Good job. now for the next one??? I love this little sweater.


----------



## Designer1234

Jenval said:


> Every one has beautiful projects they are working on can't wait to see them finish. Mine has come to a stand still as I nearly passed out yesterday my vision went very blurred my friends took me straight to the doctors was dehydrated been very hot here and forgot to take my water bottle with me and also had coffee which dehydrates you even more apparently so resting up this morning, will pick my knitting up later on today, I am feeling better but was quite scary when my vision went blurry never had that before.


Jenval, you are in our thoughts. Take care of yourself. I wish you could visit here for awhile -- heat is not a problem.
today it is -16 deg. C. with a windchill of - 20, I would send you some if I could. What about cold water compresses on your head, the back of your neck and whereever it would feel good. That is what the doctor told me to do for a fever which means the body is hot? Rest is important and if you have a air conditioner that would help??

Anyway, don't rush and if you keep having vision problems get help. Good luck - we will open quite some time so take a day or two to recuperate.


----------



## impatient knitter

Jenval said:


> Managed to finish this little Grey Sweater why I left it so long I will never know very pleased with it now it is finished this one going to charity.
> Onto the green vest now will work on that until it is finished which will be for my 3 year old grandson.


Congratulation on finishing your sweater!! It looks awesome!! But I'm concerned about your health. Drink LOTS of water!! Don't play with your health. We want you around here to finish MORE projects, and to encourage us to finish OURS! Stay in touch with us -- even if it's just to let us know you're doing okay, okay? Don't MAKE us come to down to Australia to see that you're taking proper care of yourself!! (It's a very loooooong flight from the Eastern U.S.!!!)

Can you help me decide between a crew-neck or V-neck on my cardigan, and whether I'm better off with buttons or a zipper? I can't decide, and I'm about to start the decrease for the neck if I'm choosing the V-neck. Thanks a bunch.

Take care of yourself for us!!
...gloria


----------



## marilyn skinner

Well here I go again the blanket just isn't looking the same as the pattern. Not sure what I did wrong so rip it rip it


----------



## impatient knitter

marilyn skinner said:


> Well here I go again the blanket just isn't looking the same as the pattern. Not sure what I did wrong so rip it rip it


I'm right behind you, marilyn....I'm ripping out the few rows I did yesterday, because I didn't do then right! It's tough to be a perfectionist, isn't it????
...gloria


----------



## Glennys 2

You girls are good for me. I am tempted to start a new project, but I know that you are patiently or impatiently (which ever the case) to get some of my WIPS done. Well the good news is that I have a vest almost finishd. The back and one side is done. Am doing the 2nd side and than block, put together and then the collar and border. I am however going to do a new project as I have promised a friend a new hat for her new GGS.


----------



## marilyn skinner

I had to rip about a foot out but as pattern was on my phone I decided to write it out. Made things a lot easier. I'm off to the races with it now.


----------



## castingstitches

WIP pictures - Thank you for telling about entering pictures through the reply area.


----------



## jmai5421

Jenval, please take care. I will be praying for you and that Australia gets some relief from the heat. We can also send you some of our cold. We are mostly in the minus temperatures with a wind chill. You need to wear lots of layers.
Stay cool with cool water compresses and air conditioning.


----------



## Colorgal

Please take care. Heat is a horrible thing. I really wish countries around the world could share their weather and the water supply. This would be a marvelous thing


----------



## Platinum

I'm so happy, Ive completed the shrug which has been lying around for months. You will see the slight variation in colour on the collar as I ran out of yarn to complete it, but this wont stop me from wearing it around the house. It is lovely and cosy. Thank you Designer1234 for this Workshop. I'm off now to find the next item to finish off!


----------



## impatient knitter

Platinum said:


> I'm so happy, Ive completed the shrug which has been lying around for months. You will see the slight variation in colour on the collar as I ran out of yarn to complete it, but this wont stop me from wearing it around the house. It is lovely and cosy. Thank you Designer1234 for this Workshop. I'm off now to find the next item to finish off!


What a LOVELY shrug, Platinum!!! I thing the cable is beautiful. And I also like the "slight discrepancy" between the color in the collar and the rest of the shrug. I think it very much adds to the overall design. Sometimes, things like that can look intentional, as I think it does in THIS case!! Good job. Congratulations!!
...gloria


----------



## freckles

Lovely shrug, regardless of color!


----------



## Platinum

Thank you so much Gloria and Freckles. Im so pleased I got it finished.


----------



## LindaRodriguez

Lovely work, Platinum! I think the collar discrepancy is barely noticeable. Wear it anywhere and enjoy it. I would.


----------



## pammie1234

Platinum said:


> I'm so happy, Ive completed the shrug which has been lying around for months. You will see the slight variation in colour on the collar as I ran out of yarn to complete it, but this wont stop me from wearing it around the house. It is lovely and cosy. Thank you Designer1234 for this Workshop. I'm off now to find the next item to finish off!


You may have already said, but where did you get that pattern? I really like it.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Platinum said:


> I'm so happy, Ive completed the shrug which has been lying around for months. You will see the slight variation in colour on the collar as I ran out of yarn to complete it, but this wont stop me from wearing it around the house. It is lovely and cosy. Thank you Designer1234 for this Workshop. I'm off now to find the next item to finish off!


Your shrug is so beautiful
Congratulations!!!
I also have to complete my shrug but am struggling with the collar part
Could you please tell me how many stitches you picked up all around to complete the ribbing?


----------



## purl2diva

Platinum said:


> I'm so happy, Ive completed the shrug which has been lying around for months. You will see the slight variation in colour on the collar as I ran out of yarn to complete it, but this wont stop me from wearing it around the house. It is lovely and cosy. Thank you Designer1234 for this Workshop. I'm off now to find the next item to finish off!


Lovely work. I certainly wouldn't restrict its wear to the house.


----------



## Jenval

Designer1234 said:


> Jenval, you are in our thoughts. Take care of yourself. I wish you could visit here for awhile -- heat is not a problem.
> today it is -16 deg. C. with a windchill of - 20, I would send you some if I could. What about cold water compresses on your head, the back of your neck and whereever it would feel good. That is what the doctor told me to do for a fever which means the body is hot? Rest is important and if you have a air conditioner that would help??
> 
> Anyway, don't rush and if you keep having vision problems get help. Good luck - we will open quite some time so take a day or two to recuperate.


Thank you Shirley would love to have some of your cold weather right now and I am sure most of us who live in Australia would be happy for that to happen we also have had a few fires so glad when summer is finished. I am feeling much better now I did rest under the air conditioner that did help a lot now I am making sure I drink plently of water don't want to have that experience again thank you.


----------



## Jenval

Platinum said:


> I'm so happy, Ive completed the shrug which has been lying around for months. You will see the slight variation in colour on the collar as I ran out of yarn to complete it, but this wont stop me from wearing it around the house. It is lovely and cosy. Thank you Designer1234 for this Workshop. I'm off now to find the next item to finish off!


Platinum that is a beautiful shrug and love the colour congrats on getting it finished it feels so good when you have completed anything but especially and ufo that has been laying around for awhile.


----------



## Jenval

Thank you to everyone for your concern and prayers, back to feeling really good again did rest up under the air conditioner helped a lot plus drank plently of water. I managed to finish the back of the green vest last night after I do some housework and washing will start the front later this afternoon. My eyesight is really good again now thank goodness so I am back onto my ufo found a couple more as well but one at a time we will all get them done. So glad Shirley started this workshop it has so encouraged me I am really enjoying working on these projects that got put aside.


----------



## Glennys 2

Platinum: I really like the shrug. I don't see a discrepancy in the color. I see a design element.

Pammie, the shrug is in one of Designers workshops.


----------



## pammie1234

Glennys 2 said:


> Platinum: I really like the shrug. I don't see a discrepancy in the color. I see a design element.
> 
> Pammie, the shrug is in one of Designers workshops.


Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## Knitted by Nan

impatient knitter said:


> What a LOVELY shrug, Platinum!!! I thing the cable is beautiful. And I also like the "slight discrepancy" between the color in the collar and the rest of the shrug. I think it very much adds to the overall design. Sometimes, things like that can look intentional, as I think it does in THIS case!! Good job. Congratulations!!
> ...gloria


I agree, I think the slight discrepancy between the follar and the rest of the shrug adds to its beauty.


----------



## shadypineslady

shadypineslady said:


> Well, I'm happy to say, one of my projects is going "bye bye." It is one of the Snuggles I was making. The pattern called for knitting 2 strands of yarn together, garter stitch. But when I looked at my other in-work Snuggle: a single strand knitted in 1x1 ribbing with size 10 needles, I decided to frog the first one. The 1x1 ribbing with 10 needles creates a soft, yet scrunchy, pet blanket. The one I'm ripping apart is not soft and pliable. I think if I were a doggie or kitty, I would prefer the soft, pliable Snuggle.


I went as far as I could go on the 1x1 ribbing Snuggle, then before it was as long as I wanted (so it would be a 24" x 24" square), I ran out of the yarn I was using. I decided to order another ball of the yarn, figuring that the doggy or kitty who receives the Snuggle won't be able to tell the difference.

While I wait for the yarn to arrive, I will start another Snuggle. I have the same amount of yarn (different color) for this one, so I went ahead and ordered another ball. I could make this Snuggle smaller, but 24" x 24" is a good size for either a cat or dog.

I've included a photo of my unfinished Snuggle (waiting for more yarn).


----------



## PurpleFi

Platinum said:


> I'm so happy, Ive completed the shrug which has been lying around for months. You will see the slight variation in colour on the collar as I ran out of yarn to complete it, but this wont stop me from wearing it around the house. It is lovely and cosy. Thank you Designer1234 for this Workshop. I'm off now to find the next item to finish off!


Beautiful shrug. Well done


----------



## Pigglezig

shadypineslady said:


> While I wait for the yarn to arrive, I will start another Snuggle. I have the same amount of yarn (different color) for this one, so I went ahead and ordered another ball. I could make this Snuggle smaller, but 24" x 24" is a good size for either a cat or dog.
> 
> I've included a photo of my unfinished Snuggle (waiting for more yarn).


looks delightfully snuggly indeed


----------



## Platinum

LindaRodriguez said:


> Lovely work, Platinum! I think the collar discrepancy is barely noticeable. Wear it anywhere and enjoy it. I would.


Thank you so much Linda


----------



## Platinum

pammie1234 said:


> You may have already said, but where did you get that pattern? I really like it.


Hi pammie1234, The pattern is in Poledra65's Workshop #29.


----------



## Platinum

Gail DSouza said:


> Your shrug is so beautiful
> Congratulations!!!
> I also have to complete my shrug but am struggling with the collar part
> Could you please tell me how many stitches you picked up all around to complete the ribbing?


Thank you so much Gail. I knitted the collar/back in the round and picked up 242 stitches and ribbed for 10". Look forward to seeing a picture of your shrug


----------



## Platinum

LindaRodriguez said:


> Lovely work, Platinum! I think the collar discrepancy is barely noticeable. Wear it anywhere and enjoy it. I would.[/quot


----------



## Platinum

Jenval said:


> Platinum that is a beautiful shrug and love the colour congrats on getting it finished it feels so good when you have completed anything but especially and ufo that has been laying around for awhile.


Thank you so much Jenval. Your little grey sweater is beautiful - it's a good feeling finishing something off, isn't it? Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Platinum

EveMCooke said:


> I agree, I think the slight discrepancy between the follar and the rest of the shrug adds to its beauty.


Thank you so much


----------



## Platinum

purl2diva said:


> Lovely work. I certainly wouldn't restrict its wear to the house.


Thank you purl2diva and to everyone else for your kind comments


----------



## pammie1234

Platinum said:


> Hi pammie1234, The pattern is in Poledra65's Workshop #29.


Thank you!


----------



## elaine_1

I think I may have posted my pic on the wrong page. Sorry, dont know how I managed it.


----------



## elaine_1

That's just beautiful, well done on completing it.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Platinum said:


> Thank you so much Gail. I knitted the collar/back in the round and picked up 242 stitches and ribbed for 10". Look forward to seeing a picture of your shrug


Thanks for the details of the Collar and back
I am trying to finish off an afghan I am doing for my son
I will then tackle the shrug!!
It is a good feeling isn't it , completing a project!


----------



## impatient knitter

Just wanted to show you all how Im rewarding myself when I commit to two hours of the UFO Workshop in the morning. When I come back into the living room (my class work is done at my dining room table, with all my necessary stuff at my fingertips), this is what I work on while watching TV. Im so proud of myself for not having given up on that damned scarf. 

This is unblocked, of course, and is the Mardi Gras yarn which is a sock-weight, dyed by Ray, at Knitivity, for which I have been wanting to find just the right pattern. Ray's colors are absolutely gorgeous, and he can even dye from photographs! He actually took a photo of a beloved dog who had to be put down due to illness and age, and the yarn he dyed was perfect. You can see the photo of the dog side-by-side with the yarn on his website. 

This pattern is called Favorite Scarf Ever, by Lisa Bruce (sunshinewalks), which I found free on Ravelry. It calls for only 1 skein of Misti Alpaca hand Paint Sock Yarn, or any fingering weight yarn, variegation creates happy stripes. I used Size 5 Addi (interchangeable) needles. Finished measurements are quoted as being (approximately 5x 75), but I may just go until I run out of yarn! 

The pattern is a simple two-row repeat, and I use the term simple with reservation, because I have started and stopped, unravelled and restarted this scarf, more times than I can count (really, I gave up counting after the 12th attempt!). There are YOs before and after one of the primary stitches, and for some reason I forget one or the other of them, which really messes up the total stitch count for the row. I just couldnt let a 2-row pattern get the best of me, especially since I knew this yarn would work up so beautifully! I'm so glad I persevered!!

Re: My UFOIm working only the two hours because I can get two complete 8-row patterns done in that time, and Im being very careful to mark each row when I leave off, and which row Im to start on the next day. I check, recheck, and check again, because I figure it wont do me any good to do 16 rows if I have to unravel 20! 

However few rows I do get accomplished per day is that many closer I am to the end result, so I think its all good. Plus, by the end of either the Mardi Gras scarf yarn, and/or my Aran cardigan, I will at LEAST have a sweater close to completion, or a finished scarf! So it cant be all bad!


----------



## LindaRodriguez

I love the colors. And thanks for the tip about the pattern. I've downloaded and will make it soon.


----------



## jmai5421

Platinum said:


> I'm so happy, Ive completed the shrug which has been lying around for months. You will see the slight variation in colour on the collar as I ran out of yarn to complete it, but this wont stop me from wearing it around the house. It is lovely and cosy. Thank you Designer1234 for this Workshop. I'm off now to find the next item to finish off!


Beautiful shrug! Can't see the color discrepancy. Wear it proudly!


----------



## Jenval

shadypineslady said:


> I went as far as I could go on the 1x1 ribbing Snuggle, then before it was as long as I wanted (so it would be a 24" x 24" square), I ran out of the yarn I was using. I decided to order another ball of the yarn, figuring that the doggy or kitty who receives the Snuggle won't be able to tell the difference.
> 
> While I wait for the yarn to arrive, I will start another Snuggle. I have the same amount of yarn (different color) for this one, so I went ahead and ordered another ball. I could make this Snuggle smaller, but 24" x 24" is a good size for either a cat or dog.
> 
> I've included a photo of my unfinished Snuggle (waiting for more yarn).


I don't think a dog or cat will mind the difference in yarn, the colour is really nice looking forward to seeing your snuggle finished.


----------



## Jenval

impatient knitter said:


> Just wanted to show you all how Im rewarding myself when I commit to two hours of the UFO Workshop in the morning. When I come back into the living room (my class work is done at my dining room table, with all my necessary stuff at my fingertips), this is what I work on while watching TV. Im so proud of myself for not having given up on that damned scarf.
> 
> This is unblocked, of course, and is the Mardi Gras yarn which is a sock-weight, dyed by Ray, at Knitivity, for which I have been wanting to find just the right pattern. Ray's colors are absolutely gorgeous, and he can even dye from photographs! He actually took a photo of a beloved dog who had to be put down due to illness and age, and the yarn he dyed was perfect. You can see the photo of the dog side-by-side with the yarn on his website.
> 
> This pattern is called Favorite Scarf Ever, by Lisa Bruce (sunshinewalks), which I found free on Ravelry. It calls for only 1 skein of Misti Alpaca hand Paint Sock Yarn, or any fingering weight yarn, variegation creates happy stripes. I used Size 5 Addi (interchangeable) needles. Finished measurements are quoted as being (approximately 5x 75), but I may just go until I run out of yarn!
> 
> The pattern is a simple two-row repeat, and I use the term simple with reservation, because I have started and stopped, unravelled and restarted this scarf, more times than I can count (really, I gave up counting after the 12th attempt!). There are YOs before and after one of the primary stitches, and for some reason I forget one or the other of them, which really messes up the total stitch count for the row. I just couldnt let a 2-row pattern get the best of me, especially since I knew this yarn would work up so beautifully! I'm so glad I persevered!!
> 
> Re: My UFOIm working only the two hours because I can get two complete 8-row patterns done in that time, and Im being very careful to mark each row when I leave off, and which row Im to start on the next day. I check, recheck, and check again, because I figure it wont do me any good to do 16 rows if I have to unravel 20!
> 
> However few rows I do get accomplished per day is that many closer I am to the end result, so I think its all good. Plus, by the end of either the Mardi Gras scarf yarn, and/or my Aran cardigan, I will at LEAST have a sweater close to completion, or a finished scarf! So it cant be all bad!


Very pretty scarf you are doing very well can't wait to see it finished really like the pattern and colour.


----------



## impatient knitter

Jenval said:


> Very pretty scarf you are doing very well can't wait to see it finished really like the pattern and colour.


Thank you. Me either. The colors are very close, if not exact, to the color of the beads they usually throw off the floats in the Mardi Gras parade -- green, gold, and purple. When I saw it advertised on "Knitivity," I thought it was gorgeous, and just HAD to have it!! I'm so glad I finally figured out the pattern. I can't wait to finish and block it!


----------



## lupines

Pigglezig said:


> At last, a pic. Y'all going to have to nag me stupid to get this thing finished: last thing I feel like after a hard day's work is concentrating on whether that's C3B or C6F! I've managed a whole two rows since Monday...


Beautiful sweater in process - I'm hoping you finish, as it will be gorgeous. 
I'm working on an afghan with various cable, eyelet and lace patterns. The various pattern stitches range from a 4 row repeat to a 16 row repeat. I wrote out my pattern stitches out as a 16 line spreadsheet, each stitch pattern in a separate column, and each row of instuction as it would be knit (ie, I typed the actual knitting instructions, not "repeat row 3"). I follow each row across with a ruler, and when I finish a row, I put a hash mark on an index card (hash marks by groups of 16, to coincide with my 16 row repeat). Then I always know where I am, and I don't have to rely on "reading" my knitting to know which cable cross or moss stitch repeat I need. I have stitch markers between each pattern stitch, to help me keep my place in the knitting. I've found this to be easy for me to follow. I've attached my spreadsheet, in case anyone wants to see it.


----------



## shirley m

Lupines, I think that is a wonderful idea. I am tempted to try this for part of a crochet pattern. The repeat sequence is spread over three part pages, and my writing is terrible. Thank you, Shirley. P.S. would love to see your afghan.


----------



## Pigglezig

impatient knitter said:


> However few rows I do get accomplished per day is that many closer I am to the end result, so I think its all good. Plus, by the end of either the Mardi Gras scarf yarn, and/or my Aran cardigan, I will at LEAST have a sweater close to completion, or a finished scarf! So it cant be all bad!


Love the scarf - the colours are beautiful. Can't believe it's hand-dyed!


----------



## Pigglezig

lupines said:


> Beautiful sweater in process - I'm hoping you finish, as it will be gorgeous.
> I'm working on an afghan with various cable, eyelet and lace patterns. The various pattern stitches range from a 4 row repeat to a 16 row repeat. I wrote out my pattern stitches out as a 16 line spreadsheet, each stitch pattern in a separate column, and each row of instuction as it would be knit (ie, I typed the actual knitting instructions, not "repeat row 3"). I follow each row across with a ruler, and when I finish a row, I put a hash mark on an index card (hash marks by groups of 16, to coincide with my 16 row repeat). Then I always know where I am, and I don't have to rely on "reading" my knitting to know which cable cross or moss stitch repeat I need. I have stitch markers between each pattern stitch, to help me keep my place in the knitting. I've found this to be easy for me to follow. I've attached my spreadsheet, in case anyone wants to see it.


Thank-you; I'm making progress - have finished the back and about one third of the front. 
I may pinch your spreadsheet - I typed my pattern (30-row repeat) into several tables, with one repeat row per table. I've printed them out, cut up the pages so I have one table per strip of paper, and put the whole lot on a ring, so just flip the pattern strip at the end of the row. It's working so far (mostly...), and if I didn't have stitch markers at the beginning of each cable pattern, I'd be dead!!

I'm looking forward to seeing your afghan; cabling a sweater is torture enough for me  Please post a pic!


----------



## shirley m

I am doing a baby blanket in the pattern of the scarf, in pink variegated and white. Maybe because of the much longer rows ( 171 sts.), but I doing quite well. Have had to unpick a few times when my mind has la-la, though. If someone could tell me how to send photos as an email, I would post a photo,just do not succeed with the thread!. Shirley.


----------



## elaine_1

lovely sweater, I think I might have had a hard time parting with it.


----------



## elaine_1

I love that idea Shirley, I have been thinking of making one each for my sisters for Christmas. but not sure if I would get them finished. I am only just learning to crochet, but I have seen some lovely pis on here of cabled ones. or maybe one made from strips or squares.


----------



## Kathleendoris

I am so glad I signed up for this workshop! Initially, I only did some plain sections of the sleeves to my jumper, which certainly is an important part of completing this project, but not really the part where I needed motivating. 

Last week, because of the arrival of new grandson and other family demands, I did very little knitting, but this morning, I had no such excuse. Except - doesn't this always happen when you start to relax after a busy time? - I woke up with a fearful cold. My brain is certainly telling me it needs some recovery time, but I knew it would be unwise to procrastinate further, so I sat down with the intention of just doing a couple of rows of the patterned section. It is a 12 row pattern repeat (each row different) over 149 stitches and up until now, I have had the written pattern in front of me and have been carefully reading it row by row. Amazingly, this morning, I realised I knew what was happening well enough to read my work rather than the pattern, so I now no longer have to keep my eyes on the printed sheet! So much easier, so instead of the 2 rows I intended, I have now done 4. I must now do a little bit of housework (only a little - I do have a cold, after all!) but I am now actually looking forward to getting back to my knitting!

Thank you for helping me to move forward with this. I honestly think without the workshop, this would have sat in its bag for ever!


----------



## jmai5421

Found another UFO/WIP in the corner of the closet. It just need to be sewn together. I am afraid it has been this way for a couple of years. Thanks to this workshop I will have the motivation to finish. I will post a picture of the pieces and one finished. You might be surprised to see what it will be.


----------



## Rosette

I have sewn the sleeves into a navy cardigan and now only have to sew up the sleeve and side seams. The red cardigan has button bands knitted in moss stitch from 6 live stitches on a holder. I have not done bands that way for a long time, instead I pick up stitches from the fronts and knit sideways. Much easier, but not possible now on this one. I have done one band and am a third of second. Thanks Shirley for the motivation!


----------



## impatient knitter

Good morning, Ladies and Gentlemen. Ready for another week of getting those UFOs and WIPs under control and moving forward? I know I am. I cannot believe that since I've started back on my cardigan, I have not had to unravel any rows!! I know it probably seems like such a waste of time to many of you that I am writing down just about everything I'm doing. (Ok, not EVERYthing--I didn't, for example, write down that I cleaned the bathroom on Saturday). But it's working for me, so I'll continue, until in no longer does.

Today is the beginning of another week of moving forward on the Right Front of my cardigan, and resuming work on my scarf when I'm finished "school" for the day. However, fit in there a chiropractic appt., and a quick trip to Costco (in the same gen'l area) for more flautus and a rotisserated chicken for supper, and I just may fit some "scarf" time in there after all. 

Can't wait to see those of you who post your finished pieces this week!! You all are doing some incredible work. Don't you just wonder why you waited so long to tackle some of these projects in the first place? Doesn't it get you motivated to find other UFOs that you've packed away, and to and get THEM done, too? 

I also find that "decluttering" my UFOs and WIPs is also helping me to declutter my mind! I'm thinking more clearly (maybe all that writing down?), seeing my mistakes beFORE I make them, and just generally feeling more productive. Who knows where this may lead? Maybe I'll even tackle the ironing basket. I think I saw some baby clothes in the bottom once....and my youngest just turned 48!!


----------



## lupines

Pigglezig said:


> Thank-you; I'm making progress - have finished the back and about one third of the front.
> I may pinch your spreadsheet - I typed my pattern (30-row repeat) into several tables, with one repeat row per table. I've printed them out, cut up the pages so I have one table per strip of paper, and put the whole lot on a ring, so just flip the pattern strip at the end of the row. It's working so far (mostly...), and if I didn't have stitch markers at the beginning of each cable pattern, I'd be dead!!
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing your afghan; cabling a sweater is torture enough for me  Please post a pic!


I only started this workshop yesterday - so I'm mostly reading and catching up - I will try to post a picture later - we have overnight company coming today for a few days stay, so that may delay me a bit. I did find, for me, using the spreadsheet and index card, made keeping track of where I was very easy.

I'm hoping to get the pattern for your sweater - I'll contact Sirdar later (as they seem to have a different item on their website with that pattern number).

I love all the positive energy and encouragement I read on this thread - I have many WIPS to finish as soon as I complete this afghan (which is close to done!!)

Have a wonderful day knitting, everyone!!!


----------



## Pigglezig

lupines said:


> I'm hoping to get the pattern for your sweater - I'll contact Sirdar later (as they seem to have a different item on their website with that pattern number).


If you ask for Sirdar "Wash 'n' Wear Aran 9831", you'll get the right one. They were so quick off the mark when I emailed them - really impressed.


----------



## lupines

First time posting pictures, so hopefully it will work...
This is my afghan - it's the Lace Panel Throw by Caron - free pattern. Mine is currently 60 by 70- I have enough yarn for about 8 more inches - I like a large afghan. I also included a picture of one page from my spreadsheet - it prints out to 5 pages landscape. (And a copy of my index card with my hash marks in groups of 16...) I just follow the stitch patterns across each page one line at a time, then flip to the next page...I think it made the rows feel like they were shorter because I didn't focus on 271 stitches, I just worked a page, then flipped to the next page....take about mind games...


----------



## impatient knitter

lupines said:


> First time posting pictures, so hopefully it will work...
> This is my afghan - it's the Lace Panel Throw by Caron - free pattern. Mine is currently 60 by 70- I have enough yarn for about 8 more inches - I like a large afghan. I also included a picture of one page from my spreadsheet - it prints out to 5 pages landscape. (And a copy of my index card with my hash marks in groups of 16...) I just follow the stitch patterns across each page one line at a time, then flip to the next page...I think it made the rows feel like they were shorter because I didn't focus on 271 stitches, I just worked a page, then flipped to the next page....take about mind games...


Simply beautiful, lupines!!! No wonder you want to finish it up!! You should be quite proud of your efforts! Wish I could make up an Excel chart like you have. But, I suppose we each find our "own" shortcut. For me, it's the writing each row down in a loose-leaf notebook, and then "turning the page" when that row's done. I have quite a "book" going, and as I've said before, and I keep ALL my "hand-written" instructions in there. I still have the pattern for my son's Aran pullover, and of course, my sock patterns (sorted by the name of who they were for, so if they want another pair, I just go to "their" section!), etc.

You have done great work!! Can't wait to see it when it's finished!!
...gloria


----------



## Kathleendoris

lupines said:


> First time posting pictures, so hopefully it will work...
> This is my afghan - it's the Lace Panel Throw by Caron - free pattern. Mine is currently 60 by 70- I have enough yarn for about 8 more inches - I like a large afghan. I also included a picture of one page from my spreadsheet - it prints out to 5 pages landscape. (And a copy of my index card with my hash marks in groups of 16...) I just follow the stitch patterns across each page one line at a time, then flip to the next page...I think it made the rows feel like they were shorter because I didn't focus on 271 stitches, I just worked a page, then flipped to the next page....take about mind games...


That is really lovely! I am not sure that I could sort out the spreadsheets, but if it works for you (and it clearly does!), that is what matters. Beautiful work! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## elaine_1

Platinum, your shrug is beautiful and I agree with someone else that said the slight variation on the collar adds to it rather than being a problem


----------



## shadypineslady

What inspirations you all are to me. I'm reading this thread while I drink my morning coffee, and thinking that one day I might be a good enough knitter to tackle an afghan. Yours is lovely.


----------



## Kathleendoris

shadypineslady said:


> What inspirations you all are to me. I'm reading this thread while I drink my morning coffee, and thinking that one day I might be a good enough knitter to tackle an afghan. Yours is lovely.


Honestly, looking at what you have posted of your work, you already have the skills needed to tackle any project. You have clearly mastered stocking stitch (stockinette) and everything else is just a variation on the theme of knitting and purling. I am glad you are feeling inspired, but do not put yourself down. You can do it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pennycarp

Hi All,

I have finished sewing together my husband's slippers and mine, also. I'll take pictures of mine tomorrow and post. I'm not sure where he has hidden. 

Penny


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone! Sorry I haven't been around today. I had a workshop to close which means a bit of time. Then my friend dropped in for Coffee and a visit. I haven't been doing too much typing - I did manage t finish 4 squares for an afghan a group of us on the Tea Party here on KP . I have one more to do so that is a good thing to get caught up. I will be sending it away next week. Have to do some watercolor cards for the get together to send with them too.

I will be back tomorrow and back working on my cardigan which is coming along very well. I am working on the sleeves down to the cuffs and then it is a matter of the front borders and the bottom border. I am REALLY ready for this sweater to be done. 

A couple of you were talking about finishing up your sweaters are you still working on them? The coats of many colors are not made by following a pattern - they are used by measuring and knowing the stitches per inch. It works quite well. I will take a picture tomorrow. Then I have an ORANGE 
cardigan which has been sitting since I got the results of my ultra sound and haven't touched it. I will finish both the cardigans I am working on. Actually just one more UFO and that is another afghan but it is crochet which I am afraid is not longer part of my life - frustrating . OH well, I am thankful I can still knit as long as the stitches are not twists. 

It looks like you all are doing so well and accomplishing so much. I am so proud of you all. See you all tomorrow morning. Shirley


----------



## shadypineslady

I am one of those with unfinished sweaters. Both of mine are waiting to be blocked (I'm working up the courage to do this, since I've never blocked anything before), then both sweaters need to be seamed together and the cardigan needs front and neckbands to be added. I'm procrastinating and working on Snuggles instead, while I work up my courage to block.


----------



## Pigglezig

lupines said:


> First time posting pictures, so hopefully it will work...
> This is my afghan - it's the Lace Panel Throw by Caron - free pattern. Mine is currently 60 by 70- I have enough yarn for about 8 more inches - I like a large afghan. I also included a picture of one page from my spreadsheet - it prints out to 5 pages landscape. (And a copy of my index card with my hash marks in groups of 16...) I just follow the stitch patterns across each page one line at a time, then flip to the next page...I think it made the rows feel like they were shorter because I didn't focus on 271 stitches, I just worked a page, then flipped to the next page....take about mind games...


Oh wow! Just... wow!!


----------



## Jenval

lupines said:


> First time posting pictures, so hopefully it will work...
> This is my afghan - it's the Lace Panel Throw by Caron - free pattern. Mine is currently 60 by 70- I have enough yarn for about 8 more inches - I like a large afghan. I also included a picture of one page from my spreadsheet - it prints out to 5 pages landscape. (And a copy of my index card with my hash marks in groups of 16...) I just follow the stitch patterns across each page one line at a time, then flip to the next page...I think it made the rows feel like they were shorter because I didn't focus on 271 stitches, I just worked a page, then flipped to the next page....take about mind games...


Your afghan is stunning love the pattern.


----------



## jmai5421

Lupines your afghan is absolutely stunning. Just beautiful and perfect knitting.


----------



## jmai5421

I am still working on my sweater. I worked a little in my knitting group, went to my glove from the workshop. I am up to the arms of my sweater for the back. The pieces are knit separately. It is not my favorite way of doing things since I dislike seaming but I liked the sweater.
I am also still seaming my white blob that I posted. I want to finish so I can post it and so I will have the corner of my closet to store more yarn.


----------



## impatient knitter

Good morning, all. I don't know if I will be able to knit today or not. I "dared" to go out in the Connecticut deep-freeze yesterday -- without my mittens -- and sure as shootin', several of my fingers started cracking and bleeding in the corners, and required antibacterial ointment and band-aids over night. It's the only thing that works, but it DOES work!! I may have to keep that up all day today, which means, working on my cardigan will end up being even more of a challenge than it already is!! I'm tired of 12 steps forward, 20 steps back. Maybe the best thing is for me to go into "time out," and think about never going out again without my mittens!! My hands will be kind of sweaty come August, but if I learn my lesson....... 

However, I'm still here to encourage any of you who might need it. Just because I can't move forward today doesn't mean none of YOU can't! I'll be looking forward to all your pictures, and hearing who else has crossed off another UFO from their list!!

Carry on.....


----------



## castingstitches

Shirley I hope you're okay.


----------



## castingstitches

I am plugging away at my sleeves but have a ways to go. The nice thing is the front edges of my cardigan are done, I didn't have to do anything extra to them and the neck finish is a row of crochet so once I get the sleeves done it won't take me long to put together. I still have to get buttons for it.


----------



## argmom1

So far I have finished the dog sweater andthe baby blanket that was so frustrating . Not thrilled with the dog sweater but it will keep my old chihuahua warm at least


----------



## argmom1

So far I have finished the dog sweater andthe baby blanket that was so frustrating . Not thrilled with the dog sweater but it will keep my old chihuahua warm at least


----------



## Designer1234

argmom1 said:


> So far I have finished the dog sweater andthe baby blanket that was so frustrating . Not thrilled with the dog sweater but it will keep my old chihuahua warm at least


WOW you are doing so well. that blanket is wonderful! don't you feel good?


----------



## argmom1

feels very productive!


----------



## Rosette

I feel so virtuous!


----------



## castingstitches

I'm reading this instead of knitting


----------



## Kathleendoris

argmom1 said:


> So far I have finished the dog sweater andthe baby blanket that was so frustrating . Not thrilled with the dog sweater but it will keep my old chihuahua warm at least


That baby blanket is really lovely! Is it for a special baby? I am sure anyone receiving it would feel very special indeed.

Shirley, you really do not need to apologise for taking time to live your own life. You put so much into these workshops, and I, for one, am immensely grateful for what you do.

Yesterday, and again today, I did 10 rows of the patterned section of my jumper. What is perhaps more important, I actually enjoyed doing it. Even if I cannot keep up the same pace, I do believe I have now got over the 'block' that was causing me to leave this project on one side. With just a few rows each day, I know I can finish it, which will be satisfying in itself and will also give me a garment that I look forward to wearing.


----------



## impatient knitter

argmom1 said:


> So far I have finished the dog sweater andthe baby blanket that was so frustrating . Not thrilled with the dog sweater but it will keep my old chihuahua warm at least


Awesome baby blanket, arg...you should be so proud!! Can you share the pattern? Maybe it could be one of my UFOs in the future?!
...gloria


----------



## Designer1234

Rosette said:


> I feel so virtuous!


you are all good good girls!!!!!!


----------



## Designer1234

Kathleendoris said:


> Shirley, you really do not need to apologise for taking time to live your own life. You put so much into these workshops, and I, for one, am immensely grateful for what you do.
> 
> Yesterday, and again today, I did 10 rows of the patterned section of my jumper. What is perhaps more important, I actually enjoyed doing it. Even if I cannot keep up the same pace, I do believe I have now got over the 'block' that was causing me to leave this project on one side. With just a few rows each day, I know I can finish it, which will be satisfying in itself and will also give me a garment that I look forward to wearing.


That is what this workshop is about. You have no idea what it means to me to see my special friends here! (Not that you aren't all my friends, but in this case it is a very special friend. I have been so well supported by members of one of the groups on KP from teachers to students. So I am 
saying thanks to my Knitting Paradise TP members for their absolute support for these workshops. I always feel like they are there when I am up and when I am discouraged, and when I am tired . So great.


----------



## shadypineslady

Besides helping me organize my UFO's, these nice boxes have let me organize my stash. And my eyes popped out when I saw how much yarn I have. I think I bought most of it on sale. And bought 2 skeins of each color to use in knitting Snuggles. I better quit typing and start knitting.


----------



## Designer1234

Here are some pictures of my cardigan in progress. It doesn't meet in the front as I haven't done the borders or the button holes. It does show those who are working on theirs or who are interested in this coat (some pm.s) how it is put together. HATE having my picture taken.


----------



## Designer1234

shadypineslady said:


> I am one of those with unfinished sweaters. Both of mine are waiting to be blocked (I'm working up the courage to do this, since I've never blocked anything before), then both sweaters need to be seamed together and the cardigan needs front and neckbands to be added. I'm procrastinating and working on Snuggles instead, while I work up my courage to block.


blocking is not difficult. If you see the childrens play pads in Walmart for about $10. Cdn for four - buy four(one set} because the straight pins work really well with them. Or lay plasic on your rug or extra bed -- then pin with straight pins. then take your iron and spray it about 3 - 4 inches above the coat, no closer. If it is an acrylic I usually wet it down and pin it and let it dry overnight. Just take it slow. Once you have dampened it thoroughly with the spray, leave it on until it is absolutely dry.

If I do a cardigan I open the fronts and spray the back after I have pinned the sweater. then pin the fronts down once the back has dried. Takes a bit longer but i find it works well.

Some people never block acrylics but I find it makes it neater and easier to sew the pieces together. I did not block my first sweaters (jumpers) but since I joined KP I find it does make them fit together better. Hope this helps.

Just jump in and DO IT!!! grin :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris

shadypineslady said:


> Besides helping me organize my UFO's, these nice boxes have let me organize my stash. And my eyes popped out when I saw how much yarn I have. I think I bought most of it on sale. And bought 2 skeins of each color to use in knitting Snuggles. I better quit typing and start knitting.


Call that a stash! You should see mine!

:-D :-D

A few weeks ago, I was in a yarn store and got talking to a lady who was looking at the same yarn as me. We ended up swapping ideas about where to hide stash. My suggestion - under the spare bed. Hers - in the spare room wardrobe. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## shadypineslady

Designer1234 said:


> blocking is not difficult. If you see the childrens play pads in Walmart for about $10. Cdn for four - buy four(one set} because the straight pins work really well with them. Or lay plasic on your rug or extra bed -- then pin with straight pins. then take your iron and spray it about 3 - 4 inches above the coat, no closer. If it is an acrylic I usually wet it down and pin it and let it dry overnight. Just take it slow. Once you have dampened it thoroughly with the spray, leave it on until it is absolutely dry.
> 
> If I do a cardigan I open the fronts and spray the back after I have pinned the sweater. then pin the fronts down once the back has dried. Takes a bit longer but i find it works well.
> 
> Some people never block acrylics but I find it makes it neater and easier to sew the pieces together. I did not block my first sweaters (jumpers) but since I joined KP I find it does make them fit together better. Hope this helps.
> 
> Just jump in and DO IT!!! grin :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Okay, I'm gonna jump in right now and block something. Will post pix. And results. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## shadypineslady

I started by blocking the scarf I made. I didn't measure the width or length before blocking, but if didn't think it was quite this wide or long. It measures 7 feet long and 7-1/2 inches wide. I was hoping for 6 feet long and 5-1/2 to 6 inches wide. I'm unsure how to block it down to those sizes, so will just leave it to dry and hope the recipient of the finished scarf is not disappointed.

This now concerns me about blocking the sweaters. If I need to make them smaller, how do I do that?

I also found that laying out the garment on the floor of my balcony is probably a great place for it to dry, but it's also nearly impossible for me to work with it (at my age, bending over or getting on the knees is very hard). For this reason, I did not place any blocking pins in the edges. I wonder if this is a mistake. Will it shrink as it dries? Are the blocking pins to prevent shrinkage?


----------



## shadypineslady

I just fiddled with the scarf, gently pushing on ends and into rest of scarf to try to shorten. I wound up shortening by almost a foot. I think it will be just right when it dries. I am hopeful. This Novo is very stretchy yarn, even with tender and careful handling when it was wet.


----------



## Designer1234

shadypineslady said:


> What inspirations you all are to me. I'm reading this thread while I drink my morning coffee, and thinking that one day I might be a good enough knitter to tackle an afghan. Yours is lovely.


Remember, an afghan is straightforward knitting. no curves or decreases to worry about. You either make squares all the same size, or strips all the same length and some with narrow strips others with wider strips or even width strips. or you use long cables and knit it all at once. Once you decide on your pattern just go ahead.

I like to crochet mine but knitting afghans is also a lovely outcome. So you have decisions to make

#1 - different patterns ( I would pick out some knitting patterns (4 or 5) and incorporate them in strips -- one pattern in each 9" strip -- with either seed stitch or garter stitch between each panel. decide on the length you want and away you go. then do another panel exactly the same length and on and on. We will help you here. OR.

get a pattern for a baby afghan and follow it. Don't cause 'think you can't do it' All of us have started something we wondered whether we could do. go for it.


----------



## jmai5421

Designer1234 said:


> Here are some pictures of my cardigan in progress. It doesn't meet in the front as I haven't done the borders or the button holes. It does show those who are working on theirs or who are interested in this coat (some pm.s) how it is put together. HATE having my picture taken.


Love your sweater and love your picture. You have the most beautiful smile. It is infectious. Thanks for sharing. I am still working on my purple one. I need you tube to figure out how to make bobbles.


----------



## shadypineslady

Plugging away on my Snuggle #2. Worsted yarn from Universal Yarns, called Indigo Blues, 197 yd/skein. I'm knitting on Size 10 circular, cast on 100 stitches, and simple knit-1, purl-1 across every row to make a 1x1 ribbing. Halfway done, and just starting on skein #2. Think it's gonna end up being approximately 23" x 23" square.


----------



## shadypineslady

After listing my UFO's and WIPs when I intro'd myself, I now have pretty much finished one project: I finished knitting the manually striped scarf and have blocked it and it is now drying out on my balcony on blocking mats. 

As for the others, I stopped knitting Snuggle #1 when I ran out of yarn (and ordered more). I began knitting Snuggle #2 and am now halfway done. I'm undecided about Snuggle #3 (whether to finish it or unravel it). I think it'll be an okay Snuggle; I just hate knitting with 2 strands of yarn, so I keep procrastinating with it.

I also have 2 sweaters, a woman's cardigan and a child's pullover, that have to be blocked then seamed and finished (neck and front bands).

My final UFO is a sweater that I barely started, and have forgotten where I was, so I might have to unravel and start from scratch.

However, I'm happy that one project is finished, as soon as it dries on the blocking mats. And I've conquered my fear of blocking, so I will likely attack the sweaters in the next few days.

I would not have accomplished this much without this Workshop. Thanks for starting it.


----------



## Pigglezig

shadypineslady said:


> Plugging away on my Snuggle #2. Worsted yarn from Universal Yarns, called Indigo Blues, 197 yd/skein. I'm knitting on Size 10 circular, cast on 100 stitches, and simple knit-1, purl-1 across every row to make a 1x1 ribbing. Halfway done, and just starting on skein #2. Think it's gonna end up being approximately 23" x 23" square.


I just love that yarn - can think of a dozen things I'd love to knit with it!


----------



## pennycarp

I managed to knit 9 rows of the second slipper for my son. Of course, I increased on two consecutive rows without a plain knit row in between, but I just kept knitting as I knew I could knit a couple of rows without increasing and it wouldn't look much different in the end. Guess my head is still fuzzy from all the meds I've been taking.

Penny


----------



## Designer1234

shadypineslady said:


> Plugging away on my Snuggle #2. Worsted yarn from Universal Yarns, called Indigo Blues, 197 yd/skein. I'm knitting on Size 10 circular, cast on 100 stitches, and simple knit-1, purl-1 across every row to make a 1x1 ribbing. Halfway done, and just starting on skein #2. Think it's gonna end up being approximately 23" x 23" square.


Good job -- it is so satisfying to finish these projects. I am HOPING A to get to my front and bottom borders as I am suddenly really looking forward to finishing my orange and I mean BRIGHT orange cardi - which very few people would wear but which I love. I am afraid I am a color person. My daughter says 'Mom, people can see you coming a block away' I always have loved to work with color. So it is next on my list. I am slow but it is getting done which is more than I can say was happening before this workshop.

Please take pictures everyone. We will open a Parade on Pictures once we have finished a few more projects.

I am really enthused at the interest we are getting and definitely will book more UFO and WIP workshops.

It is -26C here in Calgary, and I am going to my swimming exercises in an hour or two. I can't do arm exercises but I find jumping and walking in the water really keeps me fit.

I try to jump l000 jumps and have been doing that for about 5 years. makes a difference.

By the way, when we put this workshop in the archives (which we will do) I will delete a lot of the non workshop posts, but for now it is nice for us to get to know each other .
When a teacher is teaching a class we are pretty strong on keeping it on subject so this is rather nice for me.


----------



## Pigglezig

-26C! Send some this way!!! I made good progress on my mom's jersey on the weekend, but have done only one row since then - it's just too darn hot to do anything but melt onto the tiles with all the dogs and cats


----------



## shadypineslady

I will have to confess. Here I am in the Workshop to finish all UFOs and WIPs, working away at getting a few finished, then last night, I had an attack of "need to start something new" so I looked up a new knit stitch, grabbed a new ball of yarn from my stash, found needles, and started on a new project. I have in mind another Snuggle, I will have to see how wide it's gonna be after I knit a few rows. I'm using worsted yarn, Size 10 circular needles, and knitting a pattern I found on "Stitch-A-Day" called Plain Diamonds Stitch. I cast on 90 stitches (pattern calls for multiples of 9) and have finished Row 1. It's an 8-row pattern, and I'm watching the Olympics while I knit, so I'm using a Row Counter (hopefully I will remember to press the counter at the end of every row).

I think I need all of you to pray for me. I can't seem to not start new projects. It's a sickness.


----------



## Rosette

You bad girl! We are going cold turkey and not touching the new stuff! Put the new yarn away and focus on your WIPs. You know you can do this!!!


----------



## shadypineslady

Rosette said:


> You bad girl! We are going cold turkey and not touching the new stuff! Put the new yarn away and focus on your WIPs. You know you can do this!!!


LOL. Thanks for making me laugh. I needed that.

Okay, I will tell the truth. I am using knitting as therapy. I don't want to play on your sympathy, so I won't, but knitting is helping me overcome a great loss. I think over time, as I recover, I will be able to resist starting new projects. It is my hope that at this time next year I will have finished all my UFO's and only have a dozen new ones started. Maybe if I hadn't ordered those 3 new tubs from The Container Store (to hold my WIPs) I would be more disciplined.

Keep praying for me.


----------



## impatient knitter

shadypineslady said:


> I will have to confess. Here I am in the Workshop to finish all UFOs and WIPs, working away at getting a few finished, then last night, I had an attack of "need to start something new" so I looked up a new knit stitch, grabbed a new ball of yarn from my stash, found needles, and started on a new project. I have in mind another Snuggle, I will have to see how wide it's gonna be after I knit a few rows. I'm using worsted yarn, Size 10 circular needles, and knitting a pattern I found on "Stitch-A-Day" called Plain Diamonds Stitch. I cast on 90 stitches (pattern calls for multiples of 9) and have finished Row 1. It's an 8-row pattern, and I'm watching the Olympics while I knit, so I'm using a Row Counter (hopefully I will remember to press the counter at the end of every row).
> 
> I think I need all of you to pray for me. I can't seem to not start new projects. It's a sickness.


Hello, Shady...if you need a "project-buddy," I'm available. I, too, have that "craving" for a new project. I started this morning, like I have every other morning, knowing exactly where I needed to start. It was the one row of an 8-row pattern that has four cables in it, while also dealing with the decreases for the raglan sleeve. Then I did six more rows. When I stopped to look at what I had done so far, I discovered it was wrong!! I had to rip back to BEFORE the first row I'd started this morning. So, not only didn't I make any progress on the Right Front of my cardigan, I'm "behind" where I was when I finished working on it LAST time!!

What did I want to do then?? I was right near my stash shelves. I kept looking at all my sock yarn. I LOVE making socks!! I'm nearly finished with one of a pair that I'm making on commission, and know I should be working on THAT just to get it done. BUT.....I WANT TO START SOMETHING NEW!!! Preferably another pair of socks!! Should I give in? Or should I just "stay the course?" I'm a former U.S. Navy Seaman, and I know that "staying the course" always comes first. But....that yarn "siren" is calling to me. I'm afraid I'm going to give in.

What say you PM me if you want to arrange for a "clandestine" decision to start a new project in secret. Shhhh....we won't tell anyone here in the Workshop, so how would they know? And....once we START a new project, it'll become a UFO!!!!! And isn't that what this workshop is all about?????


----------



## shadypineslady

impatient knitter said:


> Hello, Shady...if you need a "project-buddy," I'm available. I, too, have that "craving" for a new project. I started this morning, like I have every other morning, knowing exactly where I needed to start. It was the one row of an 8-row pattern that has four cables in it, while also dealing with the decreases for the raglan sleeve. Then I did six more rows. When I stopped to look at what I had done so far, I discovered it was wrong!! I had to rip back to BEFORE the first row I'd started this morning. So, not only didn't I make any progress on the Right Front of my cardigan, I'm "behind" where I was when I finished working on it LAST time!!
> 
> What did I want to do then?? I was right near my stash shelves. I kept looking at all my sock yarn. I LOVE making socks!! I'm nearly finished with one of a pair that I'm making on commission, and know I should be working on THAT just to get it done. BUT.....I WANT TO START SOMETHING NEW!!! Preferably another pair of socks!! Should I give in? Or should I just "stay the course?" I'm a former U.S. Navy Seaman, and I know that "staying the course" always comes first. But....that yarn "siren" is calling to me. I'm afraid I'm going to give in.
> 
> What say you PM me if you want to arrange for a "clandestine" decision to start a new project in secret. Shhhh....we won't tell anyone here in the Workshop, so how would they know? And....once we START a new project, it'll become a UFO!!!!! And isn't that what this workshop is all about?????


Sounds great, Impatient, but I don't know how to PM. I'm all for secret projects though, and think I've already started on mine, then unravelled it when I saw I'd chosen too-large needles, and restarted on needles 2 sizes smaller.

I used to write fiction, and now realize why I had to have more than one story going at the same time. I did my best work when I could jump from one to another. I never quite reached the level of boredom that way. I think it's the same with me and knitting. I have a sixth sense that tells me I'm close to boredom, so that's when I switch to a different project. So, one of those days, I'll shout out "I just finished 4 UFOs." I guess we all have to work at our own pace and in our own style. That seems to be mine: keep a lot of things in the air, but make sure they all get done at some point.


----------



## Designer1234

shadypineslady said:


> I will have to confess. Here I am in the Workshop to finish all UFOs and WIPs, working away at getting a few finished, then last night, I had an attack of "need to start something new" so I looked up a new knit stitch, grabbed a new ball of yarn from my stash, found needles, and started on a new project. I have in mind another Snuggle, I will have to see how wide it's gonna be after I knit a few rows. I'm using worsted yarn, Size 10 circular needles, and knitting a pattern I found on "Stitch-A-Day" called Plain Diamonds Stitch. I cast on 90 stitches (pattern calls for multiples of 9) and have finished Row 1. It's an 8-row pattern, and I'm watching the Olympics while I knit, so I'm using a Row Counter (hopefully I will remember to press the counter at the end of every row).
> 
> I think I need all of you to pray for me. I can't seem to not start new projects. It's a sickness.


HANG IN THERE! Allow yourself to work l/2 hour at a time on a new project and then GO BACK TO YOUR UFO! :XD: :mrgreen: :shock:


----------



## Designer1234

Hi every one I am doing well, sleeves are half finished and on holders. Once front now has a border with two button holes - other will be done today and hopefully the bottom border will be started.

I think once I have the ends woven in and the bottom done it will look pretty good.

_ I am deciding whether to increase the size of the collar. Likely will by putting a crochet (not too fancy, edging on it and down the borders. I am thinking of the crab stitch but will do that last. Definitely wont put it on the bottom as it is inclined to be a fairly
tight stitch and I find it doesn't work on the bottom of a coat_.

so will let you know how I am doing later on

How are the rest of you doing? Remember, we have to keep on dropping in or it will die down to the extent that it isn't a workshop -- we want to keep everyone in the loop about our projects. I will check back later. Designer.


----------



## Rosette

I have finished correcting the red cardigan and have to put the sleeves in next. The jacket needs me to knit the collar in two pieces with a lot of casting on and off to create bobbly things. I chose the pattern because I like the collar. What on earth was I thinking? Onwards and upwards.....


----------



## impatient knitter

Okay! I think I've finally figured out why I stopped working on this cardigan and have taken so long to go back to it. I've been "stuck" on the same row, now, for three days, because I cannot figure out the stitches! I will try to explain my dilemma and hope it's not so confusing that no one can help:

(Right Front, Right Side) There are sections of stitches on each row that are alternating K1-P1. Then on another row, same stitches, they are P1-K1. Then, some are all K stitches; again on these same stitches. These rows set up a sort of cobble effect surrounding the cables. These rows are all on the right side; the wrong side has its own share of alternating stiches, which I seem to manage okay.

The directions say something like: 
(RS) K1, P1-K1 (11x), P1, K4, P1, K6, [the K4 and K6, are for the four- and six-stitch cables, and are only on row 1 for all cables, and on row 5 for just the four-stitch cables]. OkayIm good with all that. With me so far?

HOWEVER, when I start decreasing for the raglans, of course Im going to have fewer and fewer stitches on the needle every time I begin a new RS row. So.when it says P1-K1 (11x), how do I figure out whether I'm supposed to start with a K or a P, because Im also decreasing the stitches for the raglan at the sleeve edge, and there WILL be fewer than 11 sets of those P1-K1 stitches? Are you thoroughly confused? NOW you know how confused I am!

Im using markers on either side of the cable sets, so those are okaybesides, the cables really stand out and are the least of my problems!! Its the alternating Ks and Ps around them that are frustrating me!

This feeling of abject frustration seems very familiar to me, so I can only imagine that this happened to me before, and is why I stopped working on it, and set it aside. There HAS to be a way for me to figure this out, but I'm not sure what that is. I'm going to try taking a photo of the front, so you can see what I mean. I'm sure you'll not be able to make any more sense out of this than I did, but I wanted to give you all a chance before I set it aside once and for ALL and just give up on it.

Maybe I should just take out both fronts and just make it a pullover? I didn't seem to have this much trouble with the back, as THAT part is completed!!

Thanks to all of you.

ADDENDUM: The red life-line is on Pattern Row 8, which is the last row of the 8-row pattern. Next row is Pattern Row 1, with all the cables in it.


----------



## jmai5421

Great Judy- good job - I haven't checked out the Parade today, so just a reminder to make sure they are in there. 

Finished my gloves.


----------



## Designer1234

impatient knitter said:


> Okay! I think I've finally figured out why I stopped working on this cardigan and have taken so long to go back to it. I've been "stuck" on the same row, now, for three days, because I cannot figure out the stitches! I will try to explain my dilemma and hope it's not so confusing that no one can help:
> 
> (Right Front, Right Side) There are sections of stitches on each row that are alternating K1-P1. Then on another row, same stitches, they are P1-K1. Then, some are all K stitches; again on these same stitches. These rows set up a sort of cobble effect surrounding the cables. These rows are all on the right side; the wrong side has its own share of alternating stiches, which I seem to manage okay.
> 
> The directions say something like:
> (RS) K1, P1-K1 (11x), P1, K4, P1, K6, [the K4 and K6, are for the four- and six-stitch cables, and are only on row 1 for all cables, and on row 5 for just the four-stitch cables]. OkayIm good with all that. With me so far?
> 
> HOWEVER, when I start decreasing for the raglans, of course Im going to have fewer and fewer stitches on the needle every time I begin a new RS row. So.when it says P1-K1 (11x), how do I figure out whether I'm supposed to start with a K or a P, because Im also decreasing the stitches for the raglan at the sleeve edge, and there WILL be fewer than 11 sets of those P1-K1 stitches? Are you thoroughly confused? NOW you know how confused I am!
> 
> Im using markers on either side of the cable sets, so those are okaybesides, the cables really stand out and are the least of my problems!! Its the alternating Ks and Ps around them that are frustrating me!
> 
> This feeling of abject frustration seems very familiar to me, so I can only imagine that this happened to me before, and is why I stopped working on it, and set it aside. There HAS to be a way for me to figure this out, but I'm not sure what that is. I'm going to try taking a photo of the front, so you can see what I mean. I'm sure you'll not be able to make any more sense out of this than I did, but I wanted to give you all a chance before I set it aside once and for ALL and just give up on it.
> 
> Maybe I should just take out both fronts and just make it a pullover? I didn't seem to have this much trouble with the back, as THAT part is completed!!
> 
> Thanks to all of you.
> 
> ADDENDUM: The red life-line is on Pattern Row 8, which is the last row of the 8-row pattern. Next row is Pattern Row 1, with all the cables in it.


*OKAY LADIES- anyone who can help Judy> if not I will see if I can find someone. Shirley*


----------



## impatient knitter

Designer1234 said:


> *OKAY LADIES- anyone who can help Judy> if not I will see if I can find someone. Shirley*


Uh.....Designer?? I'm gloria, not Judy? And I'm the one who needs help with the sweater? I think you might have confused me with the "Judy of the gloves" post which is just below my long one with the pictures. You probably copied mine, and then scrolled up, saw Judy's name, and that's what led to the confusion. I just don't want you sending to Judy, the advice that's meant for ME. I'm hanging by a thread, here. Usually, if I take my time, and go really slow, I can figure out my mistake. I just can't do it this time, and I don't know why!

Thanks for ANY help....from anyONE....even Judy!
...gloria (with the lower-case "g")


----------



## Rosette

I can't work it out either, sorry! Good work with even tension and neat edges. Definitely worth solving, so good luck


----------



## jmai5421

impatient knitter said:


> Uh.....Designer?? I'm gloria, not Judy? And I'm the one who needs help with the sweater? I think you might have confused me with the "Judy of the gloves" post which is just below my long one with the pictures. You probably copied mine, and then scrolled up, saw Judy's name, and that's what led to the confusion. I just don't want you sending to Judy, the advice that's meant for ME. I'm hanging by a thread, here. Usually, if I take my time, and go really slow, I can figure out my mistake. I just can't do it this time, and I don't know why!
> 
> Thanks for ANY help....from anyONE....even Judy!
> ...gloria (with the lower-case "g")


Just hang in there Gloria. I am afraid I would lead you astray as I am left handed so you would think I did everything backwards. I'm in my, right mind though!LOL.
I. am on to my purple sweater. I need to figure out bobbles for a lefty. I am almost ready to start the arm decreases that are in another pattern, with bobbles!


----------



## dorfor

Sorry - didn't read it properly!


----------



## Jenval

impatient knitter said:


> Okay! I think I've finally figured out why I stopped working on this cardigan and have taken so long to go back to it. I've been "stuck" on the same row, now, for three days, because I cannot figure out the stitches! I will try to explain my dilemma and hope it's not so confusing that no one can help:
> 
> (Right Front, Right Side) There are sections of stitches on each row that are alternating K1-P1. Then on another row, same stitches, they are P1-K1. Then, some are all K stitches; again on these same stitches. These rows set up a sort of cobble effect surrounding the cables. These rows are all on the right side; the wrong side has its own share of alternating stiches, which I seem to manage okay.
> 
> The directions say something like:
> (RS) K1, P1-K1 (11x), P1, K4, P1, K6, [the K4 and K6, are for the four- and six-stitch cables, and are only on row 1 for all cables, and on row 5 for just the four-stitch cables]. OkayIm good with all that. With me so far?
> 
> HOWEVER, when I start decreasing for the raglans, of course Im going to have fewer and fewer stitches on the needle every time I begin a new RS row. So.when it says P1-K1 (11x), how do I figure out whether I'm supposed to start with a K or a P, because Im also decreasing the stitches for the raglan at the sleeve edge, and there WILL be fewer than 11 sets of those P1-K1 stitches? Are you thoroughly confused? NOW you know how confused I am!
> 
> Im using markers on either side of the cable sets, so those are okaybesides, the cables really stand out and are the least of my problems!! Its the alternating Ks and Ps around them that are frustrating me!
> 
> This feeling of abject frustration seems very familiar to me, so I can only imagine that this happened to me before, and is why I stopped working on it, and set it aside. There HAS to be a way for me to figure this out, but I'm not sure what that is. I'm going to try taking a photo of the front, so you can see what I mean. I'm sure you'll not be able to make any more sense out of this than I did, but I wanted to give you all a chance before I set it aside once and for ALL and just give up on it.
> 
> Maybe I should just take out both fronts and just make it a pullover? I didn't seem to have this much trouble with the back, as THAT part is completed!!
> 
> Thanks to all of you.
> ========================
> ADDENDUM: The red life-line is on Pattern Row 8, which is the last row of the 8-row pattern. Next row is Pattern Row 1, with all the cables in it.


Hi Gloria not sure if I can help but will share how my brain works out when decreasing with a pattern, When I have decreased 1 stitch I write it down every time so if I have decreased 1 stitch I look at the pattern your rs row saids K1, p1, k1 11x so the first k1 is decreased so you would p1 for your first stitch if you have decreased 4 stitches you would start with a k 1 again. Maybe the easiest way for you to do this is to write down on a piece of paper the p1, k1 11 times every time you decrease cross one stitch off then you will always know what you have to do next just by looking but do not forget to count your very first k1 stitch at the beginning as a decrease stitch as well. I hope this helps as I am not to good at explaining things my brain just has its own way of working it out. Please don't take it out you will be so happy when its completed looks like you have already put a lot of work into this project.
================

If this doesn't help let me know and I will try tomorrow to get you help. Shirley


----------



## Jenval

Hi every one been so tempted to start something new as well but have plotted on, the green vest I have now finished the front band and started the cabled section 4 rows of pattern so far.. I also had a WIP to do so went back to that and managed to finish it so glad I did or it might have become another UFO, its a poncho for my Grandaughter very pleased with it.


----------



## Designer1234

impatient knitter said:


> Uh.....Designer?? I'm gloria, not Judy? And I'm the one who needs help with the sweater? I think you might have confused me with the "Judy of the gloves" post which is just below my long one with the pictures. You probably copied mine, and then scrolled up, saw Judy's name, and that's what led to the confusion. I just don't want you sending to Judy, the advice that's meant for ME. I'm hanging by a thread, here. Usually, if I take my time, and go really slow, I can figure out my mistake. I just can't do it this time, and I don't know why!
> 
> Thanks for ANY help....from anyONE....even Judy!
> ...gloria (with the lower-case "g")


Oh dear, I am sorry. I will try tomorrow to reach one of the teachers. Even Rachel our other Manager or Nadene still another one might be able to help you. see what I can do.


----------



## impatient knitter

Designer1234 said:


> Oh dear, I am sorry. I will try tomorrow to reach one of the teachers. Even Rachel our other Manager or Nadene still another one might be able to help you. see what I can do.


Don't worry about it, Shirley. I laughed! I've been called Grace, Gladys, Glenda, you name it. One of my bosses when I worked for the newspaper used to call me "Glory", because he knew I'd been in the Navy.

As for help, I think Jenval might have helped, but not with her specific method. I think a "light bulb" went on when I read what she wrote. I'm thinking I might try to "plot" my rows on graph paper. Then as I decrease each stitch for the raglan decrease, I can check it off, or use a highlighter, or something to indicate that that stitch is gone.

Not sure about this....I'll have to futz around with it for a while, before I decide for sure.

Part of me just doesn't want to admit defeat. If I ever finish this sweater, I will probably give it away, because just to look at it -- let alone wear it -- would remind me of all the trouble I had making it!!

I'm seriously considering ripping out BOTH fronts, and making the sweater into a pullover. (I'm not even sure I LIKE cardigans!!) I didn't have HALF this much trouble making the back, and it's already completed! I'm much more partial to V-neck pullovers anyway. I think I'll sleep on it, though, and decide what to do "tomorrow." (Think I've watched Gone With The Wind too many times?)

I DO appreciate EVERYONE'S help on trying to figure this out for, and WITH me. This is a great community, and I'm so glad I discovered it.

...gloria
(with the lower-case g)


----------



## lupines

impatient knitter said:


> Okay! I think I've finally figured out why I stopped working ......
> 
> (Right Front, Right Side) There are sections of stitches on each row that are alternating K1-P1. Then on another row, same stitches, they are P1-K1. Then, some are all K stitches; again on these same stitches. These rows set up a sort of cobble effect surrounding the cables. These rows are all on the right side; the wrong side has its own share of alternating stiches, which I seem to manage okay.
> 
> The directions say something like:
> (RS) K1, P1-K1 (11x), P1, K4, P1, K6, [the K4 and K6, are for the four- and six-stitch cables, and are only on row 1 for all cables, and on row 5 for just the four-stitch cables]. OkayIm good with all that. With me so far?
> 
> .


Hi Gloria, don't give up , you can do this!!

I'm not as experienced as many others on this forum, but I have a suggestion of sorts..I used a stitch that looks similar to your "cobble stitch" on a raglan, so I got used to dealing with the change at the increases.

To me, based on your pictures, your cobble looks like three rows of K1P1 rib, followed by one row all knit. Are you able to "read" your knitting enough to recognize whether you need to start the row with K or P? I found when I was trying to read my knitting, I often needed to look at the stitches 3 or 4 over from the beginning of the row to see which stitch I needed, and then I would just count back to the beginning of the row (by K's & P's) and start....Good luck and keep at it, you will get it.


----------



## impatient knitter

Jenval said:


> Hi Gloria not sure if I can help but will share how my brain works out when decreasing with a pattern, When I have decreased 1 stitch I write it down every time so if I have decreased 1 stitch I look at the pattern your rs row saids K1, p1, k1 11x so the first k1 is decreased so you would p1 for your first stitch if you have decreased 4 stitches you would start with a k 1 again. Maybe the easiest way for you to do this is to write down on a piece of paper the p1, k1 11 times every time you decrease cross one stitch off then you will always know what you have to do next just by looking but do not forget to count your very first k1 stitch at the beginning as a decrease stitch as well. I hope this helps as I am not to good at explaining things my brain just has its own way of working it out. Please don't take it out you will be so happy when its completed looks like you have already put a lot of work into this project.
> 
> Hmmmm.....I think you may just have "turned the light bulb on" for me!! Not the specific method you mentioned, but I thought if I try to "map out" my rows on graph paper, with Xs for knit and Os for purls, then cross one off as I decrease for the raglan, then I'd see what should be next. Of course, I'll need to play around with this ide for a while, but I think it might work!
> 
> Thank you for your help!! I really think YOUR suggestion might have just triggered my method.
> 
> (Also, shhhh, don't tell anyone, but I just might give up the idea of a cardigan altogether, and rip out both fronts and make a V-neck pullover instead. I'm giving that SERIOUS thought!)
> ...gloria


----------



## Jenval

impatient knitter said:


> Don't worry about it, Shirley. I laughed! I've been called Grace, Gladys, Glenda, you name it. One of my bosses when I worked for the newspaper used to call me "Glory", because he knew I'd been in the Navy.
> 
> As for help, I think Jenval might have helped, but not with her specific method. I think a "light bulb" went on when I read what she wrote. I'm thinking I might try to "plot" my rows on graph paper. Then as I decrease each stitch for the raglan decrease, I can check it off, or use a highlighter, or something to indicate that that stitch is gone.
> 
> Not sure about this....I'll have to futz around with it for a while, before I decide for sure.
> 
> Part of me just doesn't want to admit defeat. If I ever finish this sweater, I will probably give it away, because just to look at it -- let alone wear it -- would remind me of all the trouble I had making it!!
> 
> I'm seriously considering ripping out BOTH fronts, and making the sweater into a pullover. (I'm not even sure I LIKE cardigans!!) I didn't have HALF this much trouble making the back, and it's already completed! I'm much more partial to V-neck pullovers anyway. I think I'll sleep on it, though, and decide what to do "tomorrow." (Think I've watched Gone With The Wind too many times?)
> 
> I DO appreciate EVERYONE'S help on trying to figure this out for, and WITH me. This is a great community, and I'm so glad I discovered it.
> 
> ...gloria
> (with the lower-case g)


Thank you inpatient knitter just read your answer to Shirley I never thought of graph paper and I have about 8 or 9 pads given to me next time when I am decreasing a pattern I am going to do that will be so much easier than my method so glad you had a light bulb moment because it help me to realize there is a much easier way thank you for sharing it.


----------



## shirley m

Jenval, Love you poncho! Something I haven't seen worn up here for a while. My ten year old GD says they are only for babies, so have to wait for someone to have a baby sigh! Shirley. I am sewing up some UFO adult bed socks ( like baby bootees) and some kid's things ready for K&n on Monday. My pink and white baby blanket is nearly done, so this workshop has been a huge incentive for me.Shirley m


----------



## impatient knitter

Jenval said:


> Thank you inpatient knitter just read your answer to Shirley I never thought of graph paper and I have about 8 or 9 pads given to me next time when I am decreasing a pattern I am going to do that will be so much easier than my method so glad you had a light bulb moment because it help me to realize there is a much easier way thank you for sharing it.


You're quite welcome. I'm the kind of "learner" that needs to actually "see" what's going on. Reading K1, P1-K1 x 11, P1, C4F, P1, C6F, etc. only serves to confuse me all the more. But "plotting" this on graph paper might give me the "sight" I need. Who'd'a thunk what I learned in Geometry class about graphs all those many years ago, would come in handy this much later in my life?!?

Thank you for my "light bulb moment," Jenval.
...gloria


----------



## impatient knitter

lupines said:


> Hi Gloria, don't give up , you can do this!!
> 
> I'm not as experienced as many others on this forum, but I have a suggestion of sorts..I used a stitch that looks similar to your "cobble stitch" on a raglan, so I got used to dealing with the change at the increases.
> 
> To me, based on your pictures, your cobble looks like three rows of K1P1 rib, followed by one row all knit. Are you able to "read" your knitting enough to recognize whether you need to start the row with K or P? I found when I was trying to read my knitting, I often needed to look at the stitches 3 or 4 over from the beginning of the row to see which stitch I needed, and then I would just count back to the beginning of the row (by K's & P's) and start....Good luck and keep at it, you will get it.


What I've BEEN doing is looking at the last stitch before the cable, and that HAS to be a purl; then I count backwards to the first stitch after the decrease. Sometimes that helps; but sometimes it doesn't work. So I end up ripping it out and starting over.

But I think my "graph" paper idea might help. Thanks for your advice, lupines. You DO know what I'm talking about, so I know you understand!

...gloria


----------



## shadypineslady

Designer1234 said:


> HANG IN THERE! Allow yourself to work l/2 hour at a time on a new project and then GO BACK TO YOUR UFO! :XD: :mrgreen: :shock:


That will probably work for me. I'm good with schedules.


----------



## Rosette

Jenval said:


> Hi every one been so tempted to start something new as well but have plotted on, the green vest I have now finished the front band and started the cabled section 4 rows of pattern so far.. I also had a WIP to do so went back to that and managed to finish it so glad I did or it might have become another UFO, its a poncho for my Grandaughter very pleased with it.


This is really lovely. I am not a fan of ponchos but this is so pretty.


----------



## shadypineslady

I'm back on track. For a moment there I felt like an alcoholic who fell off the wagon. But I'm back working on my Snuggle WIPs, taking turns working on 2 of them. Thanks to all of you who were praying for me. LOL.


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Mama Shirley,
Just popping in to let you know the sleeves and back are finished on my aran jacket ande both fronts are up to the armhole. I just have to work out the front shaping and do the front and neck bands. xx


----------



## jmai5421

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Mama Shirley,
> Just popping in to let you know the sleeves and back are finished on my aran jacket ande both fronts are up to the armhole. I just have to work out the front shaping and do the front and neck bands. xx


Awesome, can hardly wait to see it!


----------



## Designer1234

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Mama Shirley,
> Just popping in to let you know the sleeves and back are finished on my aran jacket ande both fronts are up to the armhole. I just have to work out the front shaping and do the front and neck bands. xx


You are being a very good girl!

I am having so much fun and getting my cardigan finished!

I love doing the workshops - absolutely love them but I don't often get a chance to join in and not be responsible. I am enjoying this because I seem to be able to be one of the girls-- It sounds rather 'self important' but I think you all know what I mean. I have both front borders done on my cardi - and am in the process of picking up the stitches across the bottom and do a good sized gs border. Then, once it is finished I will work in my waste yarn and then possibly do my crochet border . I am thinking of adding some to my collar. Then the sleeves -both are 1/2 done, and I will be finished. Slow and steady in my case as I have to do it in spurts, then type in spurts then rest the shoulder but I am doing well and am learning what I can do and can't do.

Some of you are new workshop members and some are friends from many of the workshops and some are my special teachers. Isn't this great?


----------



## marilyn skinner

Well I'm getting there. On the last ball of yarn on my baby blanket thank goodness. Never would have done it without this workshop. Thank you so much for doing this. The pictures every one sends are lovely. And a great encouragement to keep going. Thank you Shirley.


----------



## impatient knitter

Good Valentine's morning to all. Well, I have made the decision. I'm going to unravel both fronts of the cardigan, and make a raglan-sleeve pullover instead. Last night (EST) I was just moping about the house, not feeling very "up," just thinking about what I was going to do with this cardigan pattern. Then I said to myself, "Will I ever WEAR this sweater, since it's caused me so much stress?" and the answer was a resounding "NO!" So I made the decision then and there: I will unravel, and knit a V-neck pullover instead! I felt as though the weight of the world had been lifted from my shoulders! So THAT'S what it feels like when people say it?!? It really DOES feel like some enormous weight has actually been physically lifted.

So, this morning I'm off to unravel my fronts, and write out the pattern rows for the front of the pullover. At least for the K2-P2 bottom ribbing, I shouldn't have too much trouble!!! I'm sorta familiar with that!

Do you all consider me a quitter, because I've decided to switch from a cardigan to a pullover?


----------



## Pigglezig

impatient knitter said:


> Do you all consider me a quitter, because I've decided to switch from a cardigan to a pullover?


Heck no! I think you're a glutton for punishment...  I'm glad you've made your decision and feel good about it. Looking forward to seeing the final result.


----------



## impatient knitter

Pigglezig said:


> Heck no! I think you're a glutton for punishment...  I'm glad you've made your decision and feel good about it. Looking forward to seeing the final result.


Punishment isn't the ONLY thing I'm a glutton for, Piggle....there are so many others....chocolate, coffee, tea, cookies, cakes, pies, donuts (I get to have TWO DONUTS on my 70th birthday next Tuesday!). I'm a glutton for all things I'm not supposed to have!!

Tomorrow I'm taking the pieces of my sweater over to the LYS where I purchased the yarn. I think the owner may be able to help regarding the V-neck pullover, and my concern THERE is purely esthetic. I'm pretty sure I can follow the directions -- I glanced over the ones for the back this morning, and they're pretty straight-forward. It's just that there are five sets of cables (4-6-4-6-4) straight up the center front, and I'm not sure how good it'll look if I split that middle "4" and have half of it travel up each side of the V-neck. The cables are supposed to go straight up to a crew neck like the back has, but I'd really like to figure out what I can do to make the front look good.

Just realized that since I haven't even STARTED the front yet, I can still make/put the cables anywhere I want them. Just because they're straight of the center back doesn't mean I HAVE to make them straight up the front, does it? 
Hmmmm.....more thinking to do!


----------



## Designer1234

impatient knitter said:


> Do you all consider me a quitter, because I've decided to switch from a cardigan to a pullover?


NOT AT ALL! You have been dreading doing this sweater from the beginning and now you have made a decision. I hope you will stay with us and feel much happier about finishing the pullover. I think it is a good idea as you really were not happy. We are here to DEAL with WIPs not necessarily finish them as is. I have a feeling I will be doing the same with my orange cardi as I really don't see how I am going to be able to fix the neck - however, I WILL decide rather than procrastinate and will finish it! It has been sitting there for 3 months - and everytime I look at it I get unhappy and dread facing the decision as the darned thing is nearly finished. So I understand exactly what you are saying.


----------



## impatient knitter

Pigglezig said:


> Heck no! I think you're a glutton for punishment...  I'm glad you've made your decision and feel good about it. Looking forward to seeing the final result.


And thanks for the reprieve from the "quitter" thingy. See, in 9th grade, my home room teacher called me a "quitter" because I was switching from Latin (a college prep course, which she also taught) to General Studies, because she threatened to flunk me. I'd been in the hospital and fell waaaay behind the other students, and she wouldn't give me any extra help to catch up. So...with the threat of flunking, I switched courses. And when she sent my transcript onto my new high school, she referred to me in it as a "quitter." And that has haunted me ALL my life!!!

\/\/\/\/\/\/
Designer here:
Time to let that go- it was the right decision then and it is the right decision now. The teacher was not a good teacher. she was the one with the problem. Let it go my dear. We all have to do that. Give yourself a present for your birthday-- never worry about that again. I did that for each of my 70th, 75 and 80th birthdays. I feel so much lighter letting the garbage in my life go. I like myself - and you can't like yourself if you carry that garbage with you. I just wish I had done it for my 40, 45 and 50th!!!

YOU ARE NOT A QUITTER. YOU ARE DOING THE RIGHT THING!!!


----------



## impatient knitter

Pigglezig said:


> Time to let that go- it was the right decision then and it is the right decision now. The teacher was not a good teacher. she was the one with the problem. Let it go my dear. We all have to do that. Give yourself a present for your birthday-- never worry about that again. I did that for each of my 70th, 75 and 80th birthdays. I feel so much lighter letting the garbage in my life go. I like myself - and you can't like yourself if you carry that garbage with you. I just wish I had done it for my 40, 45 and 50th!!!
> 
> YOU ARE NOT A QUITTER. YOU ARE DOING THE RIGHT THING!!!


Thank you. I needed that. And you are right! I HAVE to let that go!! Not every one finishes everything, and I don't HAVE to finish this as a cardigan. If I make it the way I'd like it to be, then it WILL get finished!

Thank you, Piggle...you are a gem!!


----------



## impatient knitter

Designer1234 said:


> NOT AT ALL! You have been dreading doing this sweater from the beginning and now you have made a decision. I hope you will stay with us and feel much happier about finishing the pullover. I think it is a good idea as you really were not happy. We are here to DEAL with WIPs not necessarily finish them as is. I have a feeling I will be doing the same with my orange cardi as I really don't see how I am going to be able to fix the neck - however, I WILL decide rather than procrastinate and will finish it! It has been sitting there for 3 months - and everytime I look at it I get unhappy and dread facing the decision as the darned thing is nearly finished. So I understand exactly what you are saying.


Thank you, Shirley. I figure it I can't (or won't) finish it as a cardigan, then perhaps I will if I make it a pullover. This is not the first time I've considered doing this, but everyone would say, "Oh, a cardigan is much more versatile!" Well, not if you don't LIKE cardigans! I have loads of crew neck tee-shirts that I would definitely wear with a V-neck pullover. So, now the only problem is what I do with that center grouping of cables, which are supposed to go straight up to the crew neck of the sweater. I'd have to "split" the center cable when I get to where I start the V-neck. That might take a bit of planning. I'll report back when I decide what I'm going to do.

In the meantime, I'm still working on my scarf, and I'm going to be getting a great selection of yarns any day now, and I want to make a shawl with that. This sweater is the ONLY unfinished project I have sitting around. Oh....does only one sock, each, of about three pairs count as UFOs?


----------



## Pigglezig

impatient knitter said:


> Thank you. I needed that. And you are right! I HAVE to let that go!! Not every one finishes everything, and I don't HAVE to finish this as a cardigan. If I make it the way I'd like it to be, then it WILL get finished!
> 
> Thank you, Piggle...you are a gem!!


You're very welcome, but I didn't write that - I'm only halfway to 80  I suspect it was Shirley, and I agree wholeheartedly with every word!


----------



## purl2diva

Disaster has struck! I have been spending all my spare time watching the Olympics and working on my sweater. As explained earlier, it is knit in one piece-starting with a sleeve, adding sts on each side for the body and then decreasing for the second sleeve. I was about three inches from the end of the second sleeve and decided to try it on. I discovered that the body was long enough to reach halfway to my knees. Since I'm not young enough to wear leggings, I have frogged it all back to where it was when I rescued it from the UFO pile. (First sleeve done) . Also have to figure out where I went wrong in reading the pattern. Disappointed but determined!


----------



## Pigglezig

purl2diva said:


> Disaster has struck! I have been spending all my spare time watching the Olympics and working on my sweater. As explained earlier, it is knit in one piece-starting with a sleeve, adding sts on each side for the body and then decreasing for the second sleeve. I was about three inches from the end of the second sleeve and decided to try it on. I discovered that the body was long enough to reach halfway to my knees. Since I'm not young enough to wear leggings, I have frogged it all back to where it was when I rescued it from the UFO pile. (First sleeve done) . Also have to figure out where I went wrong in reading the pattern. Disappointed but determined!


 :shock: Hang in there... you can do it!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Knitted by Nan

I know I will not finish my bedspread by the time this workshop ends, it is just too large, it is supposed tofit a queen size bed.


----------



## pacer

I haven't been on for awhile. I am also guilty of starting new projects before finishing others. That is partly due to teaching classes and I start the project with my students and knit along next to them so I can demonstrate on my own piece. They get finished eventually and set aside for future display or given to charity. I have been doing some mittens that I had started. I try to knit some before getting my day started. I finished one mitten and started the second one. Ready to start increases for the thumb on second one. Still plugging away on the hat and have a baby blanket going for my classes. I have been working on that one each evening while watching some Olympics. It is simple enough so I can watch TV while doing my knitting. I am getting ready to teach some young girls knitting in about 45 minutes so I need to get going. Working on small projects while working with the girls. Happy Valentine's day and happy knitting to everyone.


----------



## impatient knitter

Pigglezig said:


> You're very welcome, but I didn't write that - I'm only halfway to 80  I suspect it was Shirley, and I agree wholeheartedly with every word!


I'm sorry, Piggle. Please forgive me for making you older than you really are!!!!

Yes, you're probably right, and now I owe SHIRLEY an apology. This has been a difficult week all around!! I'll be glad when the weekend gets here!
....gloria


----------



## impatient knitter

Designer here:
Time to let that go- it was the right decision then and it is the right decision now. The teacher was not a good teacher. she was the one with the problem. Let it go my dear. We all have to do that. Give yourself a present for your birthday-- never worry about that again. I did that for each of my 70th, 75 and 80th birthdays. I feel so much lighter letting the garbage in my life go. I like myself - and you can't like yourself if you carry that garbage with you. I just wish I had done it for my 40, 45 and 50th!!!

YOU ARE NOT A QUITTER. YOU ARE DOING THE RIGHT THING!!!

Sorry, Shirley....I sent my thank you for the above to Piggle, thinking it came from her. But she said it must have come from YOU. So thank you. It was much appreciated!!
gloria


Shirley here; Absolutely no problem! it is very easy to have happen on line. didn't matter anyway. Shirley


----------



## shadypineslady

Great idea, IK, to give yourself a birthday present and let specific things go. 

I am coming up on my 83rd this Fall, and I am going to make a list of things I keep worrying about. I'll call it my Birthday Bucket Worry List, and on my birthday I will speak out loud those things I'm letting go of. My cat will be here to listen to me reading from my list and he will validate me and my promises to myself. I'm not going to wait for a decade birthday; I plan to do this every year on my birthday.

I might even include some of my UFOs on the list that I'm promising myself I will finish. This is turning out great.


----------



## freckles

OK, if you're not having any problems with the cables, lets concentrate on the P1K1 areas. Can you put a marker after the (what was the 11th stitch ) so you can keep track of whether to start with a K or P? That might save you trying to keep counting. I find my markers are my biggest help when there are many different combinations. Hope this helps.
Peg

OOOOPs, answered before I read the rest of the messages. Never consider yourself a quitter just because you decide you prefer a different style, I've done that many times over the years, sometimes didn't like the style after starting it, other times didn't care for a color or some other reason. We knit for our own pleasure so that gives us license to do whatever we prefer to end up happy! Good luck with your new design.
Peg



impatient knitter said:


> Okay! I think I've finally figured out why I stopped working on this cardigan and have taken so long to go back to it. I've been "stuck" on the same row, now, for three days, because I cannot figure out the stitches! I will try to explain my dilemma and hope it's not so confusing that no one can help:
> 
> (Right Front, Right Side) There are sections of stitches on each row that are alternating K1-P1. Then on another row, same stitches, they are P1-K1. Then, some are all K stitches; again on these same stitches. These rows set up a sort of cobble effect surrounding the cables. These rows are all on the right side; the wrong side has its own share of alternating stiches, which I seem to manage okay.
> 
> The directions say something like:
> (RS) K1, P1-K1 (11x), P1, K4, P1, K6, [the K4 and K6, are for the four- and six-stitch cables, and are only on row 1 for all cables, and on row 5 for just the four-stitch cables]. OkayIm good with all that. With me so far?
> 
> HOWEVER, when I start decreasing for the raglans, of course Im going to have fewer and fewer stitches on the needle every time I begin a new RS row. So.when it says P1-K1 (11x), how do I figure out whether I'm supposed to start with a K or a P, because Im also decreasing the stitches for the raglan at the sleeve edge, and there WILL be fewer than 11 sets of those P1-K1 stitches? Are you thoroughly confused? NOW you know how confused I am!
> 
> Im using markers on either side of the cable sets, so those are okaybesides, the cables really stand out and are the least of my problems!! Its the alternating Ks and Ps around them that are frustrating me!
> 
> This feeling of abject frustration seems very familiar to me, so I can only imagine that this happened to me before, and is why I stopped working on it, and set it aside. There HAS to be a way for me to figure this out, but I'm not sure what that is. I'm going to try taking a photo of the front, so you can see what I mean. I'm sure you'll not be able to make any more sense out of this than I did, but I wanted to give you all a chance before I set it aside once and for ALL and just give up on it.
> 
> Maybe I should just take out both fronts and just make it a pullover? I didn't seem to have this much trouble with the back, as THAT part is completed!!
> 
> Thanks to all of you.
> 
> ADDENDUM: The red life-line is on Pattern Row 8, which is the last row of the 8-row pattern. Next row is Pattern Row 1, with all the cables in it.


----------



## jmai5421

Pigglezig said:


> :shock: Hang in there... you can do it!! :mrgreen:


Hang in there you will be an inspiration for me. I have a sweater that I knit the body too long. It really hits me in the wrong place and makes me look gigantic ally bottom heavy. I am bottom heavy but not that bad. I need to take it out and it should be easy since it is a top down in the round but I keep procrastinating. I need to just do it.


----------



## impatient knitter

shadypineslady said:


> Great idea, IK, to give yourself a birthday present and let specific things go.
> 
> I am coming up on my 83rd this Fall, and I am going to make a list of things I keep worrying about. I'll call it my Birthday Bucket Worry List, and on my birthday I will speak out loud those things I'm letting go of. My cat will be here to listen to me reading from my list and he will validate me and my promises to myself. I'm not going to wait for a decade birthday; I plan to do this every year on my birthday.
> 
> I might even include some of my UFOs on the list that I'm promising myself I will finish. This is turning out great.


What a FABULOUS IDEA, shady!!!!! I, too, am going to make that list...of all the things I'M worried about that I can't do anything about. Topping that list will be Miss Fison's dreaded "You're a Quitter" statement. Then, I'll read them on aloud on Tuesday, my birthday, to my partner and our cat, Pumpkin, (who I think listens although he pretends not to), and then rip up the list and get rid of it....thereby getting rid of all the things that were ON the list!!! And I agree with you, to start another list and add to it all year long, so I can read it NEXT year, and do the same thing. What a WONDERFUL way to celebrate our birthdays, even if we might have to celebrate it alone, or without the "special someone" we'd like to be with on that day.

What a great birthday gift you've given me. Thank you SOOOOO much!!!
...gloria

and thanks for the new "nick-name," IK -- I LOVE it!!!


----------



## shadypineslady

gloria, with the lower case g, just don't read the nickname as ICK.


----------



## shadypineslady

Yay! My yarn order came from WEBS today. I can now finish Snuggle#1, the emerald green one. I figure I have about 20 rows to go to make it a (fairly) perfect square for some kitty or puppy who's been waiting patiently for a nice bed blanket.


----------



## Gail DSouza

I have also been distracted watching the Olympics but have been plodding on ,trying to complete my Afghan
I have finished the third strip and two more to go!


----------



## shadypineslady

Gail DSouza said:


> I have also been distracted watching the Olympics but have been plodding on ,trying to complete my Afghan
> I have finished the third strip and two more to go!


Gail, would love to see pix of the afghan. That's gonna be my next project, of course after I've got all my WIPs completed.


----------



## Gail DSouza

shadypineslady said:


> Gail, would love to see pix of the afghan. That's gonna be my next project, of course after I've got all my WIPs completed.


I had posted a picture on Page 2
Have only done one more strip since then but I'm getting there!


----------



## shadypineslady

Gail DSouza said:


> I had posted a picture on Page 2
> Have only done one more strip since then but I'm getting there!


Thanks for pointing me back to the page with the photo. I checked out the pattern and it looks like something I could do. I'm going to check to see if I can use some of my stash yarn. Pattern says 4-ply worsted can be substituted and I've got a lot of that weight. I'll have to check yardage tho to make sure I have enough.


----------



## Gail DSouza

shadypineslady said:


> Thanks for pointing me back to the page with the photo. I checked out the pattern and it looks like something I could do. I'm going to check to see if I can use some of my stash yarn. Pattern says 4-ply worsted can be substituted and I've got a lot of that weight. I'll have to check yardage tho to make sure I have enough.


It's quite a simple pattern but I like the color combination!
It's just that one has to keep at it in order to finish it!


----------



## freckles

I'm actually making progress. Finished the arms on the doll. Now to figure out the face and hair. Pocketbook done up to the strap and still waiting for the yarn needed to finish the baby outfit. Hooray, getting there, then I have another pocketbook to finish, two pairs of socks (4) on two needles and other bags I haven't checked and forget what's in them<G>


----------



## Jenval

impatient knitter said:


> Good Valentine's morning to all. Well, I have made the decision. I'm going to unravel both fronts of the cardigan, and make a raglan-sleeve pullover instead. Last night (EST) I was just moping about the house, not feeling very "up," just thinking about what I was going to do with this cardigan pattern. Then I said to myself, "Will I ever WEAR this sweater, since it's caused me so much stress?" and the answer was a resounding "NO!" So I made the decision then and there: I will unravel, and knit a V-neck pullover instead! I felt as though the weight of the world had been lifted from my shoulders! So THAT'S what it feels like when people say it?!? It really DOES feel like some enormous weight has actually been physically lifted.
> 
> So, this morning I'm off to unravel my fronts, and write out the pattern rows for the front of the pullover. At least for the K2-P2 bottom ribbing, I shouldn't have too much trouble!!! I'm sorta familiar with that!
> 
> Do you all consider me a quitter, because I've decided to switch from a cardigan to a pullover?


I do not think your a quitter I think you made a very good decision no point in finishing something your not going to use, good on you for having the courage to do something else, to be honest when I looked at my unfinished projects there was two I undone because I looked at them and realized I would never finish them I will reuse the yarn for something else, when I undone them it was like a weight lifted off I don't have to struggle and try to make myself finish them so glad I unravelled both of them, it was the best thing for me.


----------



## lupines

impatient knitter said:


> It's just that there are five sets of cables (4-6-4-6-4) straight up the center front, and I'm not sure how good it'll look if I split that middle "4" and have half of it travel up each side of the V-neck. The cables are supposed to go straight up to a crew neck like the back has, but I'd really like to figure out what I can do to make the front look good.
> 
> Just realized that since I haven't even STARTED the front yet, I can still make/put the cables anywhere I want them. Just because they're straight of the center back doesn't mean I HAVE to make them straight up the front, does it?
> Hmmmm.....more thinking to do!


Great decision to change to a pullover!!! Make something you will wear and enjoy!! For your front cables, have you thought to do 4-6-4-4-6-4?? Then you could have one 4 travel up each side of the v neck. (If it will make it easier to knit, you could even add some of your cobble stitch between the two center 4 cables...)

I took a "top down design your own raglan sweater course" last year - haven't yet finished the sweater - that's next after my afghan - BUT the best thing that course did for me was teach me to try anything I want in knitting...move a cable, lengthen/shorten a sweater, replace a stitch pattern, convert a knit flat pattern to knit a in the round.....whatever I want to do...

Somethings will work, some will not - it's my knitting and I can proceed any way that will give me joy.. If I get a usable item at the end of my knitting that's great - if something doesn't come out the way I envisioned, I will rip it out and re-use the yarn.

I just came back to knitting 2 years ago after a 30 -35 year "break" and found that my willingness to experiment has greatly added to the joy of the craft. That and KP and the abundance of you tube videos to show me all the things in knitting I still need to learn!!!

IK - DO NOT let that teacher's words hurt you any longer - I dealt with the similar treatment (only it was my mother who always told me I was worthless). Write it down, then rip it up on your birthday, as you are planning to do. If other hurtful things come your way, just let them roll off your back, the same way a duck lets water roll off his back. I sometimes think the damage from verbal abuse is more lasting than that from physical abuse - probably because we hold it inside and it is not readily visible to others...

Have a wonderful day!! I'm back to knitting - I do not see how people can stay up to date on KP and get their knitting done as well - I don't have enough hours in the day to do both...


----------



## shadypineslady

I finished another WIP. Got my yarn shipment, then finished Snuggle #1, the one knitted in Emerald green worsted, k1, p1 ribbing. It ended up measuring 22 inches square.

Off to work on another WIP.


----------



## Rosette

Lovely colours!


----------



## lupines

shadypineslady said:


> I finished another WIP. Got my yarn shipment, then finished Snuggle #1, the one knitted in Emerald green worsted, k1, p1 ribbing. It ended up measuring 22 inches square.
> 
> Off to work on another WIP.


Very pretty!


----------



## impatient knitter

Jenval said:


> I do not think your a quitter I think you made a very good decision no point in finishing something your not going to use, good on you for having the courage to do something else, to be honest when I looked at my unfinished projects there was two I undone because I looked at them and realized I would never finish them I will reuse the yarn for something else, when I undone them it was like a weight lifted off I don't have to struggle and try to make myself finish them so glad I unravelled both of them, it was the best thing for me.


Thank you Jenval....I really appreciate your kind words. I cannot believe that I'm still harboring that teacher's words nearly 50 years later!! If someone else had told me MY story (as if it were hers) I would have told her she was silly to hold on to that hurtful remark for so long, especially from a woman who was long-since dead! So why can't I take my own advice? Your words have really helped me, Jenval, and you are most kind. I will definitely take them to heart!

Thanks again...
...gloria


----------



## impatient knitter

lupines said:


> Great decision to change to a pullover!!! Make something you will wear and enjoy!! For your front cables, have you thought to do 4-6-4-4-6-4?? Then you could have one 4 travel up each side of the v neck. (If it will make it easier to knit, you could even add some of your cobble stitch between the two center 4 cables...)
> 
> I took a "top down design your own raglan sweater course" last year - haven't yet finished the sweater - that's next after my afghan - BUT the best thing that course did for me was teach me to try anything I want in knitting...move a cable, lengthen/shorten a sweater, replace a stitch pattern, convert a knit flat pattern to knit a in the round.....whatever I want to do...
> 
> Somethings will work, some will not - it's my knitting and I can proceed any way that will give me joy.. If I get a usable item at the end of my knitting that's great - if something doesn't come out the way I envisioned, I will rip it out and re-use the yarn.
> 
> I just came back to knitting 2 years ago after a 30 -35 year "break" and found that my willingness to experiment has greatly added to the joy of the craft. That and KP and the abundance of you tube videos to show me all the things in knitting I still need to learn!!!
> 
> IK - DO NOT let that teacher's words hurt you any longer - I dealt with the similar treatment (only it was my mother who always told me I was worthless). Write it down, then rip it up on your birthday, as you are planning to do. If other hurtful things come your way, just let them roll off your back, the same way a duck lets water roll off his back. I sometimes think the damage from verbal abuse is more lasting than that from physical abuse - probably because we hold it inside and it is not readily visible to others...
> 
> Have a wonderful day!! I'm back to knitting - I do not see how people can stay up to date on KP and get their knitting done as well - I don't have enough hours in the day to do both...


Actually, lupines, I WAS giving that some thought to adding cobbles to the front, but I hadn't thought of the extra 4 cables in the middle. My only concern with that is would I need to add more stitches to the overall front of the sweater to accommodate the extra cables and cobbles. Also, because the cables on the back DO go straight up from the ribbing to the back neck, will it look "odd" to have them travel up the front to where the V-neck starts, and then "branch" them off to either side of the V?

All of you wonderful people here on KP have given me excellent advice regarding ALL the matters that have been bothering me for so long. I never would have considered trying to finish this sweater at ALL, and here I am not only feeling excited about finishing it, but even more excited about being able to finish it MY way!! And even my non-knitting issues (about that teacher), so many of you have helped me with THAT, as well. Sometimes, you just can't "...see the forest for the trees." Guess that definitely was me!

Now I have LOTS to look forward to on my birthday: I still have my 85-year-old sister/Godmother, with whom I am VERY close; my 83-year-old brother/Godfather, and ditto; a whole BUNCH of new friends here on KP; and UFOs that will be turned into brand new projects that I'm now eager to finish!

Thank you, thank you, thank ALL of you. This will, indeed, be my BEST BIRTHDAY EVER!!!!!

...gloria
(with the lower case g)


----------



## Designer1234

shadypineslady said:


> I finished another WIP. Got my yarn shipment, then finished Snuggle #1, the one knitted in Emerald green worsted, k1, p1 ribbing. It ended up measuring 22 inches square.
> 
> Off to work on another WIP.


You are doing so well. Very pretty - I like the yarn. good job!


----------



## Designer1234

shadypineslady said:


> Great idea, IK, to give yourself a birthday present and let specific things go.
> 
> I am coming up on my 83rd this Fall, and I am going to make a list of things I keep worrying about. I'll call it my Birthday Bucket Worry List, and on my birthday I will speak out loud those things I'm letting go of. My cat will be here to listen to me reading from my list and he will validate me and my promises to myself. I'm not going to wait for a decade birthday; I plan to do this every year on my birthday.
> 
> I might even include some of my UFOs on the list that I'm promising myself I will finish. This is turning out great.


This UFO thread is for us to feel better about ourselves. If you are laying guilt on yourself because you think you SHOULD have to finish something but don't like it or have bad feelings about it. Do something else with that yarn!

We set this workshop up to support each other.* Impatient knitter - As far as your cables are concerned -- put them up one side of your pullover - it would look great. Don't make problems for yourself my dear. It will be a 'design element' as my friend Rachel calls changes, or mistakes that work. SO WHO SAYS YOU HAVE TO PUT A CABLE IN IF YOU DON'T WANT TO. We are masters of our own knitting*!!! grin.

Shadypineslady - what day is your birthday? maybe we are twins. Mine is Aug. 25.


----------



## Designer1234

freckles said:


> I'm actually making progress. Finished the arms on the doll. Now to figure out the face and hair. Pocketbook done up to the strap and still waiting for the yarn needed to finish the baby outfit. Hooray, getting there, then I have another pocketbook to finish, two pairs of socks (4) on two needles and other bags I haven't checked and forget what's in them<G>


Good for you! you are really making progress. Doesn't it make you feel great! I think we will just stay open until I feel everyone is finished!!


----------



## pennycarp

Designer1234 said:


> This UFO thread is for us to feel better about ourselves. If you are laying guilt on yourself because you think you SHOULD have to finish something but don't like it or have bad feelings about it. Do something else with that yarn!
> 
> Nobody except you knows what the pattern is "supposed" to look like, so just choose a design that is pleasing to you and go for it. It will look great!
> 
> Penny


----------



## lupines

impatient knitter said:


> Actually, lupines, I WAS giving that some thought to adding cobbles to the front, but I hadn't thought of the extra 4 cables in the middle. My only concern with that is would I need to add more stitches to the overall front of the sweater to accommodate the extra cables and cobbles. Also, because the cables on the back DO go straight up from the ribbing to the back neck, will it look "odd" to have them travel up the front to where the V-neck starts, and then "branch" them off to either side of the V?
> 
> ..
> ...gloria
> (with the lower case g)


Hi gloria, If I were you, I would look at Ravelry (or Google images) for V neck cable/aran pullovers. I would look at what others have done for cable placement, etc., and see what appeals to you. Once you decide on the look you like best, then you can make it work in your sweater. Best wishes!!


----------



## lupines

So far, the following people posted that they have finished a UFO...
I hope I haven't missed anyone......
Jenval -baby shawl
123wendy - a scarf
llliptak - a hooded sweater
shadypineslady - a scarf
Conchalea - a baby blanket and water bottle holder
Jenval - little gray sweater
Platinum - a shrug
pennycarp - two pair of slippers
argmom1 - dog sweater and baby blanket
jenval - poncho 
shadypineslady - snuggle #1

I have finished knitting my afghan - now to wash and block....(and pick a UFO to work on) - I needed a break from knitting, so that's why I went looking for those who have finished...

Numerous people are making great progress on their UFO/WIP's... Some have frogged items that they know they will not complete - which counts as eliminating a WIP/UFO!!!

Thank you Shirley for this workshop - sooo much fun and very motivating!!!


----------



## castingstitches

I have been working on my sleeves but was distracted (maybe by a tv show), so I forgot to do one stitch and have been frogging back to fix it.


----------



## castingstitches

My WIP sleeves


----------



## pennycarp

Hi Ladies,

I've finished the third and final pair of slippers. I should be working on my sock, but instead, I started a pair of fingerless gloves. My fingers freeze when I'm on my computer. I'll do one and then knit some on the sock before I knit the second glove (assuming the first one fits and I like it!). 

Penny


----------



## castingstitches

My WIP sleeves. A boo-boo but getting ahead.


----------



## shadypineslady

pennycarp said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've finished the third and final pair of slippers. I should be working on my sock, but instead, I started a pair of fingerless gloves. My fingers freeze when I'm on my computer. I'll do one and then knit some on the sock before I knit the second glove (assuming the first one fits and I like it!).
> 
> Penny


What pattern for the fingerless gloves?


----------



## Designer1234

I finished putting the bands on, and have one sleeve knitted down below the design. I just started working on the 2nd sleeve and once I get to the same place I will start reducing for the cuff and then do a fancy ribbing for the cuff.


----------



## shadypineslady

It is just gorgeous.


----------



## Pigglezig

impatient knitter said:


> I'm sorry, Piggle. Please forgive me for making you older than you really are!!!!
> 
> Yes, you're probably right, and now I owe SHIRLEY an apology. This has been a difficult week all around!! I'll be glad when the weekend gets here!
> ....gloria


Lol! No problem - I wish I *had* written it  My mother has always said I am too old for my years...


----------



## Pigglezig

shadypineslady said:


> Great idea, IK, to give yourself a birthday present and let specific things go.
> 
> I am coming up on my 83rd this Fall, and I am going to make a list of things I keep worrying about. I'll call it my Birthday Bucket Worry List, and on my birthday I will speak out loud those things I'm letting go of. My cat will be here to listen to me reading from my list and he will validate me and my promises to myself. I'm not going to wait for a decade birthday; I plan to do this every year on my birthday.
> 
> I might even include some of my UFOs on the list that I'm promising myself I will finish. This is turning out great.


What a lovely and inspirational idea! I might just pinch it come my birthday


----------



## Pigglezig

shadypineslady said:


> Yay! My yarn order came from WEBS today. I can now finish Snuggle#1, the emerald green one. I figure I have about 20 rows to go to make it a (fairly) perfect square for some kitty or puppy who's been waiting patiently for a nice bed blanket.


I covet that yarn...


----------



## Pigglezig

Designer1234 said:


> I finished putting the bands on, and have one sleeve knitted down below the design. I just started working on the 2nd sleeve and once I get to the same place I will start reducing for the cuff and then do a fancy ribbing for the cuff.


Ooooooh! I love it!!


----------



## shadypineslady

Pigglezig said:


> I covet that yarn...


Well, when I'm finished these Snuggles, I will have maybe 1/3 skein of three different colors.

Designer here. why not use the 3 colors and make a multicolored snuggle? that is what I do -- I just go for it.


----------



## Pigglezig

shadypineslady said:


> Well, when I'm finished these Snuggles, I will have maybe 1/3 skein of three different colors. 😍


Any idea how much international shipping would be? That's usually the dealbreaker...


----------



## shadypineslady

Pigglezig said:


> Any idea how much international shipping would be? That's usually the dealbreaker...


Probably way more than the price of the yarn if you bought it new from an online vendor. I forget where I bought it. Maybe WEBS, or Lion Brand, or some other. It wasn't very expensive as I recall, around $4.00 a skein.


----------



## shadypineslady

Herrschners.com has it on sale for $3.49 a skein.


----------



## jmai5421

Shirley, your sweater is beautiful! I love all the colors.


----------



## shadypineslady

I'm really struggling with Snuggle #3, the one being knit with 2 strands of yarn together. I hate holding two strands, and sometimes I throw the yarn over the needle only to find that only one strand made it over the needle. That, and the 2 strands keep getting twisted around each other, and I have to stop and untangle the twisted mess. So I feel like it's going really slow.

Needless to say, I had to put it aside for a while, and I took out another of my UFO's, this one a sweater I'm making for myself, with a Berroco pattern and Berroco Flicker yarn in a claret color with silver glitter. Thing is, I couldn't remember where I was, so I unraveled the whole thing (2 rows), and started over. Pattern calls for casting on 193 stitches (for my size) and 2 rows repeated till the lower edge measures 1-1/2". So far, I've done the cast on and rows 1 and 2 one time. Takes a long time to get all the way around 193 stitches, especially with delicate yarn, which Berroco Flicker is.

So, I'm not complaining (whine, whine, whine) just saying I have this sweater that I'll knit a bit on, then go back to my boring Snuggle for a few rows, then back to the fun sweater again. I must remain disciplined.


----------



## Rosette

I am struggling with the collar for my jacket. It is knitted in two halves because it is shaped. It is a four row pattern and the fourth row is every other stitch cast on and cast off four stitches, and takes me ages. I also must remain disciplined.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Love how your sweater is coming along, Shirley!
It's really looking beautiful!
I'm thinking I would like to make a similar one for myself!!
There is a workshop #1 or #2 in the closed workshops. if you want to make one let me know and I will help you along with it. 

Are any of you lurking among the group that wanted to finish theirs? I can help if you let me know. Shirley


----------



## Jenval

Finished the green vest last night very happy with it so glad I have finished it.

Love your jacket Shirley looks fantasic.


----------



## shadypineslady

Beautiful


----------



## shadypineslady

Uh oh, this was in my mailbox. Yarn and needles to knit fingerless gloves for my daughter. Can I resist and keep plugging away on Snuggle#3? We can only hope.


----------



## Designer1234

jmai5421 said:


> Shirley, your sweater is beautiful! I love all the colors.


THANKS - you know, I really like the way these sweaters fit so well, and are so comfortable. I never have worn one without people commenting on it.

This one is going to be much more subdued than my others but I like it already. they feel so comfortable.

I like color - and I like using color in my work. It is a knack and I really enjoy picking and chooseing color schemes. I have made 5 coats of many colors and some top down cardigans and I like the colored coats much better.

I know this one will be a really well used sweater. Helps get rid of my stash too. I have the 2nd arm ready to put the design in and then will put the sleeves on holders and crochet around the collar with a pattern and then down the fronts. Will go and get some buttons tomorrow.

I realize these coats are not everyone's cup of tea but this cold winter here in Calgary, they really make a difference. I feel good in them and I have had lots of people ask me to make one. however I don't do commission work so once in awhile I will make one for a friend.

I am not a lacy, person - never have been - I love lacy sweaters etc. on others, just not me.


----------



## pennycarp

Hi all, well I just finished my first fingerless glove and posted a picture of it to entirely the wrong place. :-( I'm not entirely happy with it as it extends up my arm almost half-way to my elbow, so I think I will be frogging it and starting over. All I really need at the wrist is an inch or two of ribbing.

Here's the picture, which I apologize for the darkness of, but the yarn is a very dark green.

Penny


----------



## shadypineslady

pennycarp said:


> Hi all, well I just finished my first fingerless glove and posted a picture of it to entirely the wrong place. :-( I'm not entirely happy with it as it extends up my arm almost half-way to my elbow, so I think I will be frogging it and starting over. All I really need at the wrist is an inch or two of ribbing.
> 
> Here's the picture, which I apologize for the darkness of, but the yarn is a very dark green.
> 
> Penny


O, I'm going to be starting on my first pair of fingerless gloves. I'd love to see a photo of yours when you get the picture up.

O, now I see it. What pattern are you using? And needles, etc.


----------



## Pigglezig

shadypineslady said:


> Herrschners.com has it on sale for $3.49 a skein.


Thank-you - I'll check it out


----------



## Pigglezig

Jenval said:


> Finished the green vest last night very happy with it so glad I have finished it.
> 
> Love your jacket Shirley looks fantasic.


That is beautiful!


----------



## Pigglezig

shadypineslady said:


> Herrschners.com has it on sale for $3.49 a skein.


I didn't find it, but I did spend a small fortune on all sorts of other lovely goodies :shock:


----------



## jmai5421

Jenval said:



> Finished the green vest last night very happy with it so glad I have finished it.
> 
> Love your jacket Shirley looks fantasic.


Beautiful vest


----------



## jmai5421

Designer1234 said:


> THANKS - you know, I really like the way these sweaters fit so well, and are so comfortable. I never have worn one without people commenting on it.
> 
> This one is going to be much more subdued than my others but I like it already. they feel so comfortable.
> 
> I like color - and I like using color in my work. It is a knack and I really enjoy picking and chooseing color schemes. I have made 5 coats of many colors and some top down cardigans and I like the colored coats much better.
> 
> I know this one will be a really well used sweater. Helps get rid of my stash too. I have the 2nd arm ready to put the design in and then will put the sleeves on holders and crochet around the collar with a pattern and then down the fronts. Will go and get some buttons tomorrow.
> 
> I realize these coats are not everyone's cup of tea but this cold winter here in Calgary, they really make a difference. I feel good in them and I have had lots of people ask me to make one. however I don't do commission work so once in awhile I will make one for a friend.
> 
> I am not a lacy, person - never have been - I love lacy sweaters etc. on others, just not me.


Living inMN, I go for warmth first. I have been making mor sweaters, gloves,hats etc in wool. I might try something Lacey like a shawl estate that I can wrap around my neck that covers my neck(I would be wearing it backwards). I need to find a lacy pattern that is not so Lacey that it isn't warm. Does that make sense? Working on aa wool cardigan downstairs in the evening when I watch the Olympics and a no entralac vest upstairs in my room while listening to music. I know that doesn't help much with the WIP'S but I hate dragging projects up a and down.


----------



## jmai5421

Designer1234 said:


> THANKS - you know, I really like the way these sweaters fit so well, and are so comfortable. I never have worn one without people commenting on it.
> 
> This one is going to be much more subdued than my others but I like it already. they feel so comfortable.
> 
> I like color - and I like using color in my work. It is a knack and I really enjoy picking and chooseing color schemes. I have made 5 coats of many colors and some top down cardigans and I like the colored coats much better.
> 
> I know this one will be a really well used sweater. Helps get rid of my stash too. I have the 2nd arm ready to put the design in and then will put the sleeves on holders and crochet around the collar with a pattern and then down the fronts. Will go and get some buttons tomorrow.
> 
> I realize these coats are not everyone's cup of tea but this cold winter here in Calgary, they really make a difference. I feel good in them and I have had lots of people ask me to make one. however I don't do commission work so once in awhile I will make one for a friend.
> 
> I am not a lacy, person - never have been - I love lacy sweaters etc. on others, just not me.


Living inMN, I go for warmth first. I have been making mor sweaters, gloves,hats etc in wool. I might try something Lacey like a shawl estate that I can wrap around my neck that covers my neck(I would be wearing it backwards). I need to find a lacy pattern that is not so Lacey that it isn't warm. Does that make sense? Working on aa wool cardigan downstairs in the evening when I watch the Olympics and a no entralac vest upstairs in my room while listening to music. I know that doesn't help much with the WIP'S but I hate dragging projects up a and down.


----------



## pennycarp

shadypineslady said:


> O, I'm going to be starting on my first pair of fingerless gloves. I'd love to see a photo of yours when you get the picture up.
> 
> O, now I see it. What pattern are you using? And needles, etc.


Hi ShadyPinesLady,

The pattern I used can be found here:

http://www.thelifeartistic.blogspot.com/2013/02/cuffd-fingerless-gloves.html

I used dpns, size 8 and Reynolds Lopi 100% yarn which I think may be a heavy worsted weight. The label doesn't say. I've frogged my glove back to the 4 rows just before the row of lateral braid. I believe they will fit much better now.

Does anyone know of a stretchy cast-on I can use for the second glove?

Penny


----------



## shadypineslady

pennycarp said:


> Hi ShadyPinesLady,
> 
> The pattern I used can be found here:
> 
> http://www.thelifeartistic.blogspot.com/2013/02/cuffd-fingerless-gloves.html
> 
> I used dpns, size 8 and Reynolds Lopi 100% yarn which I think may be a heavy worsted weight. The label doesn't say. I've frogged my glove back to the 4 rows just before the row of lateral braid. I believe they will fit much better now.
> 
> Does anyone know of a stretchy cast-on I can use for the second glove?
> 
> Penny


Okay, I'm gonna try this pattern, thanks. The pattern I've been trying to use (and the operative word here is "trying" ) uses US 1 circular needles or DPNS. Number 1 needles are about as big as a toothpick and even when I use the circular and magic loop, the stitches are so tiny I can barely see them let alone knit with them. I am extremely frustrated to say the least.

Maybe my pattern is the problem, calling for US size 1 needles I mean.
===
*Designer here*:

I have made quite a few pairs - I just use a mitten pattern but stop and put on a 'cuff'1/2" wide once I am finished casting on for the thumb space. then cast off loosely. I then do 1" thumb, and do 3row border and cast off. really easy. I don't do fingers at all.

See my pictures as I don't have a specific pattern. I do them either plain or ribbed all the way up the fingerless mitten. So easy and they are very warm too.

I usually use size 4.5 or 5 mm needles. ( 7 or 8 US) 
I also do them in worsted weight yarn and never anything smaller than sport weight yarn. I cast on a multiple of four for the cuff whatever you need,

I add at least 4 stitches for a Man's pair,and knit a 2 to 3 inch cuff (knit 2 purl 2 )-- then knit 3 rows, then start the thumb stitches. knit one increase one, knit one increase one and put in a marker.

knit around or carry on with the ribbing for the hand ( I have done both)

for the thumb

knit one increase one knit 1increase one knit one -marker. Just check any thumb cast on for any mittens - carry on until you have l3 - 15 stitches in the thumb increase. put on a piece of yarn or small stitch holder. then knit the hand all around for two -three inches, depending on the length of the hand. do a 2 x 2 rib, for at least one inch. cast off loosely. Go back and pick up the thumb stitches try the glove on and if needed - add on a stitch or two at the inside of the thumb) I don't usually need to as I have small hands. then put on double pointed sock needles and knit 1" -1.5 inches depending on the length of your thumb, and cast off loosely. Or - since I took the magic loop workshop (on our workshop main page #10 workshop) _I use it for all my socks and mittens and fingerless mittens_

there you have it. really simple -- don't let yourself think these are difficult -- they are extremely easy. Shirley

Actually, these were made on dpns but now I use magic loop and it works great for the thumb too. I also use magic loop for 
finer weight fingerless mittens. I like the sport or worsted weight as it gets really cold here.

So if you have a mitten pattern you like, use it but just cut off the length you need to on the hand and on the thumb. Shirley

Regarding casting on and off:Check out the closed glove workshop #49 on the main page of the workshop section (on the top and bottom of each of our posts) 
Daylily dawn gave a great link for a loose cast on and off for 
ribbed socks and mittens. it is worth checking out. Shirley


----------



## pennycarp

shadypineslady said:


> Okay, I'm gonna try this pattern, thanks. The pattern I've been trying to use (and the operative word here is "trying" ) uses US 1 circular needles or DPNS. Number 1 needles are about as big as a toothpick and even when I use the circular and magic loop, the stitches are so tiny I can barely see them let alone knit with them. I am extremely frustrated to say the least.
> 
> Maybe my pattern is the problem, calling for US size 1 needles I mean.


Good luck!


----------



## pennycarp

Well, my fingerless gloves are done, so tomorrow it's on to my unfinished sock. It's only the first of the pair, but it will feel to get back to size 2 circular needles after knitting on size 8 dpn's. 

Penny


----------



## shadypineslady

Great that you finished the gloves. I tried the pattern but then went back to the one I'd started working on, that I can use magic loop in knitting. Back to size 1 needles, thin as a toothpick. So, I got 5 rows done, then noticed I'd dropped a stitch on one side of the magic loop. Ack. Unravelled it all when I wasn't able to find where I'd dropped the stitch. So, I'm back at square one.

I decided to cast on more stitches this time, since I'm using size 1 needles and sport yarn. I've ordered online a size 2 circular and maybe that will work better with my pattern. I'm a bit frustrated. I want to conquer this.

Meanwhile, I'm going to knit a few rows on my Snuggle #3, and a few more rows on my cardigan sweater.


----------



## jmai5421

I am almost done with the back of my purple sweater. I am doing the armholes. That is my downstairs project while I am watching the Olympics in the evening. I have finished the decreases and am working on the 7 1/2 inches of the armhole.
Upstairs I have 1 1/2 inches left on the back of my entralac vest. I will post pictures of both backs when I am done.
Enjoying this workshop Shirley. It is helping me to work hard to get both vest and sweater done. I want them done before Julie's Guernsey workshop. I will probably be kicking myself for making it in navy blue yarn, but that is what I have. Back to my vest.


----------



## pennycarp

shadypineslady said:


> Great that you finished the gloves. I tried the pattern but then went back to the one I'd started working on, that I can use magic loop in knitting. Back to size 1 needles, thin as a toothpick. So, I got 5 rows done, then noticed I'd dropped a stitch on one side of the magic loop. Ack. Unravelled it all when I wasn't able to find where I'd dropped the stitch. So, I'm back at square one.
> 
> I decided to cast on more stitches this time, since I'm using size 1 needles and sport yarn. I've ordered online a size 2 circular and maybe that will work better with my pattern. I'm a bit frustrated. I want to conquer this.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm going to knit a few rows on my Snuggle #3, and a few more rows on my cardigan sweater.


Hi,

What pattern are you using? Does it have a picture?

Penny


----------



## shadypineslady

pennycarp said:


> Hi,
> 
> What pattern are you using? Does it have a picture?
> 
> Penny


I'm (trying) to use the pattern called "knitted comforts for service men" of The Knitting Genealogist that I accidentally found online. Pattern calls for 5-ply Guernsey yarn (which I think is British) and 2.5mm DPNs or circ (which I decided to use (although I've tried both the US size 1 DPNs and circ (they are so very tiny. I also am using Sport yarn, figuring it's close to that in the pattern.

I'm not that experienced, so I may have the yarn and needle sizes-types all wrong.

There is a photo of the gloves in the pattern.


----------



## shadypineslady

Today I saw the father of the toddler I'm making a sweater for. I showed him the sweater pieces that I still need to block then seam together, mentioned that it's a size 2. When he told me his son is 13 months old this month, I felt a burst of "I better get this dang UFO finished" or I might have to unravel it and re knit it in a size 4.


----------



## Rosette

Been there more than once!


----------



## shadypineslady

I'm not doing too well with my attempt at fingerless gloves. Maybe my fingers are too big for size 1 needles. For now, I'm going back to what I can comfortably do: snuggles and this sweater that is beginning to look like something. My iPad and iPhone camera do not capture the beauty of this yarn: Berroco Flicker in a claret color (or maybe Red Zinfandel, if you know your wine colors). It has a random silver thingee in the thread that gives it a festive sparkle. I will love wearing it, if it fits.


----------



## Designer1234

How are you all doing? I am on the last part of my sweater coat. I am just crocheting the border down the fronts and across the bottom. I added a dc border to the collar which gives it more size. I like it better. I still will have the cuff to finish once I get the border done and the buttons on. I am really feeling good about it. 

I am sorry I didn't get in here much today. did my water exercises this morning after waking up at 4 am so had a '40 wink nap' (supposed to be) but dh let me sleep for 3 hours. I hope I can sleep tonight. Then had some work to do with the workshops and have spent the last 3 hours knitting. The only problem with knitting wips and ufo's is that you have to leave the topic! grin. 

I haven't had a moment to read the posts - will do that after I finish the first border and before I crochet across the bottom and up the other one. Life seems busy. It is a nice day here in Alberta - I hope the storms are improving wherever you all are. Isn't this KP great??? Shirley


----------



## marilyn skinner

Yes Shirley this is terrific. It so helps to read all the encouraging posts to help a person to stay on track. Hope your weather stays nice down your way. We have it nice too but back to -30 next week I guess. Can't wait for spring. Take care. Marilyn

Nice to see you here Marilyn. I think it is much colder further north. We actually have had a fair winter- lots of snow but it hasn't been too bad. I just saw a Jack Rabbit and his ears have turned brown so spring is on the way! Nice to see other Canadians and people from all over, join us.


----------



## shadypineslady

Yes, Shirley, it encourages me to stay on my UFOs when I read your posts. You have more discipline than I do. I tend to bolt from something if it gets too difficult for me, and I like variety. I'm not good at plodding along just to get something finished. This is not the normal me, and I will make an excuse by telling all of you that I lost my husband to lung cancer last June. Since then, I've been a bit flighty, although knitting is the one thing that keeps me grounded a little. I want to keep at my UFOs though, and I do keep my work out where I can see it and it can see me and it can keep reminding me that it wants to be finished. So, back to knitting


----------



## Designer1234

*HERE IS THE LINK FOR THE STRETCHY CAST ON *

stretchy cast on You tube by Tillybuddy.






there is also a stretchy cast off by Tillybuddy which is excellent too! Just search it on google .

I recommend both.


----------



## Designer1234

Back to my coat-- It is getting there! hopefully will finish it off today . Want to finish the button holes and do the cuffs. I really am happy with it. Considering i never know what I am going to do until I do it. 

Keep at it girls-- hang in their and finish one thing at a time - or like Judy , 2 things (one upstairs and one downstairs) at a time!


----------



## jmai5421

Still on upstairs/downstairs. Almost completed both backs. Upstairs will be finished sooner/quicker since it is a vest. Downstairs is a full sweater for me. I also just have to put together the white blob that I found in the corner of my closet hiding. Since we are expecting a large blizzard today with maybe blowing snow tomorrow I should have two days of almost uninterrupted knitting. Woo Hoo lucky me! Better to knit than complain about the weather.


----------



## Designer1234

Regarding fingerless Mittens - go back a page or two and check out my post with the pictures. It might be helpful. Hope it is. Shirley (designer)


----------



## Designer1234

here is my add on post about fingerless mittens again. 

Designer here:


I have made quite a few pairs - I just use a mitten pattern but stop and put on a 'cuff'1/2" wide once I am finished casting on for the thumb space. then cast off loosely. I then do 1" thumb, and do 3row border and cast off. really easy. I don't do fingers at all. 

See my pictures as I don't have a specific pattern. I do them either plain or ribbed all the way up the fingerless mitten. So easy and they are very warm too. 

I usually use size 4.5 or 5 mm needles. ( 7 or 8 US) 
I also do them in worsted weight yarn and never anything smaller than sport weight yarn. I cast on a multiple of four for the cuff whatever you need,

I add at least 4 stitches for a Man's pair,and knit a 2 to 3 inch cuff (knit 2 purl 2 )-- then knit 3 rows, then start the thumb stitches. knit one increase one, knit one increase one and put in a marker.

knit around or carry on with the ribbing for the hand ( I have done both)

for the thumb

knit one increase one knit 1increase one knit one -marker. Just check any thumb cast on for any mittens - carry on until you have l3 - 15 stitches in the thumb increase. put on a piece of yarn or small stitch holder. then knit the hand all around for two -three inches, depending on the length of the hand. do a 2 x 2 rib, for at least one inch. cast off loosely. Go back and pick up the thumb stitches try the glove on and if needed - add on a stitch or two at the inside of the thumb) I don't usually need to as I have small hands. then put on double pointed sock needles and knit 1" -1.5 inches depending on the length of your thumb, and cast off loosely. Or - since I took the magic loop workshop (on our workshop main page #10 workshop) I use it for all my socks and mittens and fingerless mittens

there you have it. really simple -- don't let yourself think these are difficult -- they are extremely easy. Shirley

Actually, these were made on dpns but now I use magic loop and it works great for the thumb too. I also use magic loop for 
finer weight fingerless mittens. I like the sport or worsted weight as it gets really cold here.

So if you have a mitten pattern you like, use it but just cut off the length you need to on the hand and on the thumb. Shirley


Regarding casting on and off:Check out the closed glove workshop #49 on the main page of the workshop section (on the top and bottom of each of our posts)
Daylily dawn gave a great link for a loose cast on and off for 
ribbed socks and mittens. it is worth checking out. Shirley


----------



## shadypineslady

I'm so happy to report that I have one inch to go on this Snuggle #3. That's about 3-4 rows with size 11 needles and 2 strands knit together. Whew! Glad to see this one finished. It'll end up 22"x22" square, a nice blankie for a kitty or doggie.


----------



## Pigglezig

shadypineslady said:


> I'm so happy to report that I have one inch to go on this Snuggle #3. That's about 3-4 rows with size 11 needles and 2 strands knit together. Whew! Glad to see this one finished. It'll end up 22"x22" square, a nice blankie for a kitty or doggie.


You always seem to find the prettiest yarns!


----------



## shadypineslady

Here it is, actually Snuggle #4 (I've been calling it #3 by mistake). All finished and ready to be shipped off to a pet shelter (as soon as I find one that wants Snuggles).


----------



## Rosette

I love the colour.


----------



## freckles

Finally recieved the yarn to finish the booties, so baby set is done.


----------



## pacer

Glad to see so many getting their projects completed. This morning I did not have to work so I actually finished a pair of mittens. One project done, many more to go.


----------



## Designer1234

I finally finished my sweater coat. took me awhile as I can only knit for short periods. I am happy with it. I have it half blocked and will block the sleeves and cuffs tomorrow. It is a good fit and I like the muted colors. 

I think it will be great to wear in the evenings in the spring and fall, and out in BC when we move there (hopefully) thanks for all the support. Next I have to make the last block for my donation to the Tea Party afghan, then the orange cardigan.


----------



## Designer1234

pacer said:


> Glad to see so many getting their projects completed. This morning I did not have to work so I actually finished a pair of mittens. One project done, many more to go.


I hope everyone will post pictures. I will open a Parade of unfinished objects completed in a couple of days. I sure am relieved to get my first project done - I can't spend much time knitting so it is huge for me.


----------



## pammie1234

Way to go Shirley!


----------



## donna47304

Your coat is wonderful; should be so wearable with most every color! Nice work.


----------



## jmai5421

Beautiful coat Shirley. Love all the colors. It is perfect for spring and fall. That is when I wear mine that I made in your workshop.


----------



## pacer

Today I finally finished the hat. Also finished sewing up a baby sweater that my mom sent to me to get finished up. What a relief to get two things done today. I found another pair of mittens that I had in process so I will work on them next. The baby sweater goes towards layette sets to be distributed by an organization through our church. The layette sets get distributed to areas hit by disasters and/or 3rd world countries. I still have some more sweaters to finish sewing in yarn tails. My WIP is never empty so it is good to get some things off of the needles and see some progress. I will try to post pictures later


Way to go! you are getting your backlog done - I am too.


----------



## Gail DSouza

I love your coat,Shirley!
It's beautiful!


----------



## Jenval

Designer1234 said:


> I finally finished my sweater coat. took me awhile as I can only knit for short periods. I am happy with it. I have it half blocked and will block the sleeves and cuffs tomorrow. It is a good fit and I like the muted colors.
> 
> I think it will be great to wear in the evenings in the spring and fall, and out in BC when we move there (hopefully) thanks for all the support. Next I have to make the last block for my donation to the Tea Party afghan, then the orange cardigan.


Shirley love the way your coat turned out it is beautiful.


----------



## Jenval

freckles said:


> Finally recieved the yarn to finish the booties, so baby set is done.


The booties look beautiful really like the style of these, well done.


----------



## freckles

thanks, pattern is on Ravelry and I was very happy with them (as was the new mother). They are nice and snug at the ankle so baby won't kick off but stretchy for putting on. Nice pattern, brioche stitch.
Peg



Jenval said:


> The booties look beautiful really like the style of these, well done.


----------



## pacer

Today I finished sewing yarn ends into 3 more baby sweaters and matched them up with hats and I made most of a dishcloth for a bridal shower coming up in a few weeks. I still need to make a few more and finish other projects as well. I am getting more knitting time so now is the time to really step it up and get some knitting done.


----------



## marilyn skinner

On a vacation from WIPs as I can't find my sweater. And it's too cold at -30 to go looking in shed again. I will try this week but will keep checking in


----------



## Rosette

You keep your knitting in the shed?


----------



## Pigglezig

Love how the coat turned out, Shirley.

For those who are interested, here is a pic of progress on my mom's jersey. The dpn (barely visible top right) shows more or less where i was at the beginning of the workshop. Thanks all for your encouragement.


----------



## Pigglezig

And here is a tea cosy I am making up when I'm too braindead to cable


----------



## Kathleendoris

Hello, everyone! I have been away from KP for about 10 days, owing to computer problems. The WIP is coming along fine, although slowly but surely would be the best description of progress. There will be no pictures for a little while, because, although I am very happy with what I have done in the past few weeks, it really looks very undramatic! I think there is at least another month's worth of work to be done - I am working on other projects, so this is the one I save for quiet moments when I can give my full attention to it.

I am very impressed with the work you are al doing! I love your cardigan , Shirley. I would definitely like to try one for myself at some point.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks for the inspiration to finish the little bolero for my DGD...here it is!!


----------



## Kathleendoris

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the inspiration to finish the little bolero for my DGD...here it is!!


That is really cute! Is the border crochet?


----------



## Rosette

Pretty!


----------



## RookieRetiree

No, that's knitted also and I like the way it looks, but it had to be hand sewn onto the bolero. If I make another one, I'll definitely do a crochet edging where I can attach it at the same time I'm crocheting it....that, or figure out how to pick up stitches along the edge and knit the border as I go along.



Kathleendoris said:


> That is really cute! Is the border crochet?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks for your comments...I'm so glad that it's done and I can send it off to my granddaughter.



Rosette said:


> Pretty!


----------



## donna47304

I agree; it's really cute! I think the border adds a lot to the finished look. How old is your gd? Mine are 11 and I think they'd love it also.


----------



## jmai5421

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the inspiration to finish the little bolero for my DGD...here it is!!


That is so cute. Beautiful knitting!


----------



## Gail DSouza

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the inspiration to finish the little bolero for my DGD...here it is!!


That is really pretty!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

She turns 2 tomorrow....but all of our kids and grandkids are very tall....I think it's a style that can be worn by any age. Thanks again everyone for your kind comments.



donna47304 said:


> I agree; it's really cute! I think the border adds a lot to the finished look. How old is your gd? Mine are 11 and I think they'd love it also.


----------



## marilyn skinner

Yes half is yarn and the other is fabric for quilting. No room in the house so put it in tubs so mice can't get it. No time in summer as I am farming to do the knitting so it goes out til fall.


----------



## Designer1234

Pigglezig said:


> Love how the coat turned out, Shirley.
> 
> For those who are interested, here is a pic of progress on my mom's jersey. The dpn (barely visible top right) shows more or less where i was at the beginning of the workshop. Thanks all for your encouragement.


It is beautiful! I really love the color-- what a lovely jersey that is going to be.


----------



## Designer1234

*THE PARADE OF UNFINISHED OBJECTS AND WORKS IN PROGRESS

go to the following link and book mark it or save it -

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241014-1.html#4891389*

Please put in your pictures - especially starts and finishes (anything in between is good too) - We want people to see how much we are accomplishing. So much fun! don't forget to suggest that others join us.


----------



## Designer1234

I have put my sweater and Rookie Retiree has put in her lovely baby sweater into the Parade- hope to see more there asap.

I am posting a picture of the blocks I made for the Knitting Tea Party - we are all sending blocks for an afghan which will be a draw when they have a get together this fall. I had two made but needed to finish the rest. They are done and in a pkg ready to mail. !! Now for my orange cardigan! yeah!!


----------



## Pigglezig

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the inspiration to finish the little bolero for my DGD...here it is!!


That is beautiful!


----------



## PurpleFi

What a lovely lot of knitting,I am still plugging away at my aran jacket, back and fronts done and redesigned the tops of the sleeves and half way up the first one. Trouble is I keep getting side tracked - sorry Mama Shirley :XD:


----------



## jmai5421

Almost through with the back of my purple sweater. I will finish the back today before leaving for AZ. I am not taking either WIP with me as they both require concentration. I will be working on my sock workshop and maybe starting something mindless to have on the plane. See you all next week. Leaving frozen, snowy MN for sunny AZ and four wonderful grandchildren,


----------



## pennycarp

I'll be starting the cuff today on the first unfinished sock of the pair I'm currently working on. I'm debating participating in the just started workshop on knitting two socks on two circulars. It would mean putting the second sock of this pair on hold, but I'd like to learn the new technique.

Penny


----------



## jmai5421

pennycarp said:


> I'll be starting the cuff today on the first unfinished sock of the pair I'm currently working on. I'm debating participating in the just started workshop on knitting two socks on two circulars. It would mean putting the second sock of this pair on hold, but I'd like to learn the new technique.
> 
> Penny


Join us. I think you will like it. Darowil is a good and fun teacher. I took her magic loop class and magic loop toe up socks. That was doing one sock at a time. I finished and am still wearing them. Now am anxious to do something new and also finishing both socks at the same time.


----------



## pennycarp

jmai5421 said:


> Join us. I think you will like it. Darowil is a good and fun teacher. I took her magic loop class and magic loop toe up socks. That was doing one sock at a time. I finished and am still wearing them. Now am anxious to do something new and also finishing both socks at the same time.


Hi Jmai!
It's nice to see you again.  I've just sent Darowil two questions, and depending on how she answers them, I may join her workshop.

Penny


----------



## castingstitches

I'm frustrated. I just keep frogging back, mending, whoops and frogging back again. I don't know if I'm having a concentration problem or what but just can't seem to get it right. I think I just need to rip out a bunch of rows. I'm not excited to finish the sweater at this point. Arg...


----------



## purl2diva

From Breakfast at Tiffany's:" I have the strange feeling that the blueprints and my knitting instructions got switched and I may be knitting a ranch house."

That's how I felt about my sweater. Since restarting it on February 2, it has been frogged back to the first sleeve twice and another substantial frogging once. My goal was to finish by the end of the Olympics and I sewed it up on Sunday. Today I will set the color and then block.

The pattern begins with one sleeve, then stitches are cast on for the front and back, then decreased again for the second sleeve.


----------



## Designer1234

Impatient knitter- how is your sweater coming along? 

I have ripped out part of my orange sweater and am adding some length. I also want to delete the collar and reduce the neck size - will use smaller needles and do a bit of 
knitting stitches together. It is a top down and i always seem to get my necks too large. I am hoping i can make it presentable without unwinding the whole thing. 

I am so small at the top in comparison to the hips. I did some adjustments but the neck is just too big. I will have to see what I can do. I only have one other wip and that is a 2nd toe up sock on my magic loop needle. I am not too concerned about it as I always seem to take it to the mall and sit and knit while Pat walks the mall 3 or 4 times. I always walk it twice but that seems to be my limit.

talk to you all later - and will try to take a picture of thye sweater.


----------



## impatient knitter

Hello again! I'm sorry I haven't been here for a while. My partner came down with the flu, and then I did! She was back up and about fairly quickly. Me? Not so much! I'd barely get out of bed, and wanted to crawl back in again! 

As you might suspect, I've not done anything on my "sweater from hell." I HAVE decided I want to make it a pullover rather than the cardigan it was originally meant to be. There are no directions for making it as a pullover OR a crewneck, so I guess I'm going to have to wing it.

Would it be so bad if I just made a "second" back for the front, and then when I get to the top, find one of the other patterns in this booklet that DOES have crewneck instructions, and just follow them? 

I really don't have any business at all in changing up the design of a pattern, since I can't seem to make one according to directions in the first place! But I would like to do SOMEthing with this sweater, other than letting it just sit in a bag in my closet! 

Your thoughts, please?
...gloria


----------



## Colorgal

Ok Time to post some pictures. Finished the mitered square vest just before the workshop started but I had to adjust the pattern and add rows around the neck to bring it in. Finished the first top down cardigan, (tan & blue) This was bulky yarn on size 11 needles. Still needs to be blocked to make it look right. The Easter egg sweater ?? started off as a stash buster experiment. Ended up using EVERY inch of peach yarn. Ran out right at the end and barely had enough for the bind off. Lots of ends to weave in on this sweater. Maybe time to take a break from knitting, need to get a job to pay the bills. Been looking for 3 months and no interviews yet. I am trying not to get discouraged about the economy but also need to buy food.


----------



## pennycarp

Colorgal said:


> Ok Time to post some pictures. Finished the mitered square vest just before the workshop started but I had to adjust the pattern and add rows around the neck to bring it in. Finished the first top down cardigan, (tan & blue) This was bulky yarn on size 11 needles. Still needs to be blocked to make it look right. The Easter egg sweater ?? started off as a stash buster experiment. Ended up using EVERY inch of peach yarn. Ran out right at the end and barely had enough for the bind off. Lots of ends to weave in on this sweater. Maybe time to take a break from knitting, need to get a job to pay the bills. Been looking for 3 months and no interviews yet. I am trying not to get discouraged about the economy but also need to buy food.


Your Easter sweater is absolutely beautiful! Good work. 

Penny


----------



## Gail DSouza

I love all your projects!!
The Easter Sweater is so attractive!!


----------



## purl2diva

Color gal,

Do you have a pattern for the mitered vest? All your projects are wonderful.


----------



## Colorgal

It is a free pattern from Red Heat yarn. I got it off the internet a while ago and I think it was just called Mitered Vest but looks different than mine. It is a v neck down the front and on mine I had to add extra to go around my hips and then add around the neck to bring it in. I also added the I-cord edged to give it some stability along with the color strip under the arm. I never seem to follow a pattern exactly. Good Luck.


----------



## shadypineslady

I'm reporting on my completion progress of all my UFO's. Actually I'm reporting that all my knitting has come to a screeching halt. I woke this morning with left shoulder and arm screaming at me. I've battled chronic bursitis and tendonitis most of my adult life. And once again it has reared its ugly head. It often appears for no apparent reason; this time though I think it's from overdoing my knitting. Doctors have told me the only treatment is to rest the offending limb and shoulder. So, for a while, maybe a few days, maybe a few weeks, I am forced to put aside the knitting needles and yarn. Since I'm one of the knitting-addicted, I just hope I can tolerate the treatment and ignore my knitting. If everyone could just pray for me to stay in control, it would be greatly appreciated. :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## Pigglezig

shadypineslady said:


> Since I'm one of the knitting-addicted, I just hope I can tolerate the treatment and ignore my knitting. If everyone could just pray for me to stay in control, it would be greatly appreciated. :roll: :thumbup:


That sucks :/ Feel better soon


----------



## Pigglezig

impatient knitter said:


> Would it be so bad if I just made a "second" back for the front, and then when I get to the top, find one of the other patterns in this booklet that DOES have crewneck instructions, and just follow them? ...gloria


Sorry to hear, Gloria - hope you are both feeling better soon.

As to making a back for the front -why not? Pretty much every pullover pattern I have has instructions like: Front - work as for back until x length, which is when sleeve and/or neck shaping starts. :thumbup: 
It'll be an adventure! :mrgreen:


----------



## Rosette

No knitting on doctor's orders? What cruel punishment, verging on torture! Are you seriously expected to live under the same roof as your WIPs and stash, all calling your name and do nothing? Best of luck getting through the difficult days ahead and remember that when temptation calls, there is always gin and chocolate! Hope you recover soon, shadypineslady


----------



## darowil

As I have set myself the goal of finishing an UFO each month my as well join in here as well. Only 2 days left to finih this- been working on it for most of thisweek and made very progress. I've adapted a pattern I got from a KPeryonks ago. ANd of course when I picked it up to finish problems working out what I did so frogging I been a been. Thin I have it sorted now along with a row counter now. So here is th eprogress so far (don't ask when I started no idea!). But a while.


----------



## shadypineslady

Rosette said:


> No knitting on doctor's orders? What cruel punishment, verging on torture! Are you seriously expected to live under the same roof as your WIPs and stash, all calling your name and do nothing? Best of luck getting through the difficult days ahead and remember that when temptation calls, there is always gin and chocolate! Hope you recover soon, shadypineslady


Thanks so much for the encouragement.  My boy cat keeps staring at me, with no knitting in my lap, no needles in my hands, and he doesn't know what to make do it. :twisted: But seriously, I took ibuprofen and it was a miracle, no pain, so went to bed, and now, 3 hours later I'm sitting in my chair in agony. I'm way too old to have pain like this. It's been such a long time since my bursitis acted up that I had actually forgotten that childbirth is less painful. LOL. Anyway, I cheated a bit last night when the ibuprofen made the pain subside, and knit a few rows. I can't help myself. I'm hopeless. :shock:


----------



## impatient knitter

Pigglezig said:


> Sorry to hear, Gloria - hope you are both feeling better soon.
> 
> As to making a back for the front -why not? Pretty much every pullover pattern I have has instructions like: Front - work as for back until x length, which is when sleeve and/or neck shaping starts. :thumbup:
> It'll be an adventure! :mrgreen:


That's what I thought, too, Piggle, but I really don't want it to be too high at the neck in the front. I really wanted to make it a V-neck, but since I have so many problems with those knits vs purls, and which of them to start each row with after I start the raglan decreases, I'd better stick with something less daunting! I'll have to read over the directions carefully at that point. But, then, I haven't even ripped out the two fronts I have already knitted. So perhaps I should start there?!?

Thanks for your comment. All I really wanted was for someone to say exactly what you did. Thanks so much!!!
...gloria


----------



## shadypineslady

Still dealing with a gimpy left arm, and aching to start knitting again, but controlling my urges. Today, I am able to move my arm without shouting "Ouch, ouch, ouch!" However, have not moved forward on any of my UFO's and meanwhile have acquired some additional projects: both are for charities, so I'm not going to beat myself up. At some point, I need to make a list of still-to-be-done WIPs so I can get an idea of where I am. I think I've lost control of myself and my projects. I need to get back in control........


----------



## Jenval

Hi everyone have not been on for awhile been helping my Mum out, but also found some squares I had done to make into a blanket for wheel chair for kids been sitting for awhile, so made a few more squares put a edging on and they are finished I did make two but a friend asked if she could have one for her brother who is in a wheelchair so I gave it to her yesterday and forgot to take a picture. So in the progress of making another one from my left over bits of yarn and the few squares I had left over will post that one when finished.


----------



## shadypineslady

That's just absolutely beautiful. Nice work.


----------



## Gail DSouza

shadypineslady said:


> Still dealing with a gimpy left arm, and aching to start knitting again, but controlling my urges. Today, I am able to move my arm without shouting "Ouch, ouch, ouch!" However, have not moved forward on any of my UFO's and meanwhile have acquired some additional projects: both are for charities, so I'm not going to beat myself up. At some point, I need to make a list of still-to-be-done WIPs so I can get an idea of where I am. I think I've lost control of myself and my projects. I need to get back in control........


Hang in there!!
I'm sure you will be feeling better in a few days!
Maybe you can use this time to sort through all your unfinished projects and make a list.
That way, you know how to move forward when your arm is better!


----------



## Gail DSouza

Jenval said:


> Hi everyone have not been on for awhile been helping my Mum out, but also found some squares I had done to make into a blanket for wheel chair for kids been sitting for awhile, so made a few more squares put a edging on and they are finished I did make two but a friend asked if she could have one for her brother who is in a wheelchair so I gave it to her yesterday and forgot to take a picture. So in the progress of making another one from my left over bits of yarn and the few squares I had left over will post that one when finished.


Your blanket is beautiful!!!
Love how all the different colors come together and the black sets it off nicely!


----------



## lupines

impatient knitter said:


> Hello again! I'm sorry I haven't been here for a while. My partner came down with the flu, and then I did! She was back up and about fairly quickly. Me? Not so much! I'd barely get out of bed, and wanted to crawl back in again!
> 
> As you might suspect, I've not done anything on my "sweater from hell." I HAVE decided I want to make it a pullover rather than the cardigan it was originally meant to be. There are no directions for making it as a pullover OR a crewneck, so I guess I'm going to have to wing it.
> 
> Would it be so bad if I just made a "second" back for the front, and then when I get to the top, find one of the other patterns in this booklet that DOES have crewneck instructions, and just follow them?
> 
> I really don't have any business at all in changing up the design of a pattern, since I can't seem to make one according to directions in the first place! But I would like to do SOMEthing with this sweater, other than letting it just sit in a bag in my closet!
> 
> Your thoughts, please?
> ...gloria


Here is a pattern with v-neck shaping decreases.

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitting-for-Men/Ben-Cable-Knit-Sweater

Would you be able to adapt this concept to the way you want to change your cardigan to a V-neck pullover?

I have the opposite issue - I am planning to take pigglezig's pattern - I just fell in love with the aran patterns on her sweater - and turn it into a zip front cardigan....
Before I will let myself start knitting that sweater, I have my first WIP to complete.(though i like the term PhD {projects half done} better!!)

I have a sweater waiting since last October for a zipper - I have been delaying attempting it...I've never put in a zipper on a sweater before.

Off to watch some videos on zippers - then to get brave...wish me luck!!!


----------



## lupines

Jenval said:


> Hi everyone have not been on for awhile been helping my Mum out, but also found some squares I had done to make into a blanket for wheel chair for kids been sitting for awhile, so made a few more squares put a edging on and they are finished I did make two but a friend asked if she could have one for her brother who is in a wheelchair so I gave it to her yesterday and forgot to take a picture. So in the progress of making another one from my left over bits of yarn and the few squares I had left over will post that one when finished.


I love your blanket - I would not have the patience to assemble it. Great job and wonderful colors!!


----------



## Designer1234

Jenval said:


> Hi everyone have not been on for awhile been helping my Mum out, but also found some squares I had done to make into a blanket for wheel chair for kids been sitting for awhile, so made a few more squares put a edging on and they are finished I did make two but a friend asked if she could have one for her brother who is in a wheelchair so I gave it to her yesterday and forgot to take a picture. So in the progress of making another one from my left over bits of yarn and the few squares I had left over will post that one when finished.


That is wonderful! great job.

Hi everyone -- I am working away oh my orange cardi -- I pulled out all the knitted collar and tightened up the neck and re did it and am much much happier with the sweater. Have an inch to add to the bottom border, then the front borders and about 6 inches to each of the sleeves including the cuffs so it shouldn't take too long now. How are the rest of you coming along?/

We will just keep going as long as there are any projects people want to finish .

Question: Do you feel this is worthwhile to do in a workshop? If so we will keep on going for awhile and hold another one later on in the year. Please let me know what you think.


----------



## impatient knitter

lupines said:


> Here is a pattern with v-neck shaping decreases.
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitting-for-Men/Ben-Cable-Knit-Sweater
> 
> Would you be able to adapt this concept to the way you want to change your cardigan to a V-neck pullover?
> 
> I have the opposite issue - I am planning to take pigglezig's pattern - I just fell in love with the aran patterns on her sweater - and turn it into a zip front cardigan....
> Before I will let myself start knitting that sweater, I have my first WIP to complete.(though i like the term PhD {projects half done} better!!)
> 
> I have a sweater waiting since last October for a zipper - I have been delaying attempting it...I've never put in a zipper on a sweater before.
> 
> Off to watch some videos on zippers - then to get brave...wish me luck!!!


Hi, lupines....I think I might be able to adapt that V-neck to my pattern. I do have some time, yet, before I get to that point, but I'll be sure to keep it handy.

In my braver days, I had envisioned MY sweater as a zip-front cardigan. That was before I discovered just how complicated it was to keep track of which stitch I was supposed to do once I started the raglan decreases. There were knits and purls that alternated differently for EVERY row, both the right side AND the wrong side, and once I started those decreases, it became impossible for me to figure it out. At least with making the front the same as the back, I'll have the back to "go by," if I run into trouble.

But thanks for giving me the "heads up" about the V-neck.
...gloria


----------



## freckles

It's got me motivated. making progress on doll but had to stop to make hat for DH... it's finished but no picture yet...
Keep going, my vote.



Designer1234 said:


> That is wonderful! great job.
> 
> Hi everyone --....................
> 
> We will just keep going as long as there are any projects people want to finish .
> 
> Question: Do you feel this is worthwhile to do in a workshop? If so we will keep on going for awhile and hold another one later on in the year. Please let me know what you think.


----------



## impatient knitter

Well, I appear to be making SOME progress on my "sweater from hell." Yesterday I ripped out all the yarn from both fronts and wound it into "cakes." Today, I did all the bottom ribbing on the NEW (one piece!) front, and even started the first row, the one with all the cables in it. THEN, three-quarters of the way across, I discovered something wrong: I looked ahead at the remainder of Row 1 and just knew I wasn't going to have enough stitches to finish it according to the directions! Could it possibly be because I was supposed to increase an additional 39 stitches across that row, and didn't??? I remembered to switch from #5 to #7 needles, but I forgot to increase the stitches???? Looks like I'm going to have to work this "second back" r-e-a-l-l-y s-l-o-w-l-y until I get the hang again of working on something bigger than a sock!

Fortunately, I took painstakingly-detailed, row-by-row instructions when I did the back the first time, which I will just duplicate for the front, until I reach the point where I decrease for the raglan sleeves and/or the V-neck front (if I decide that's the one I want) or the crew neck. Plenty of time still left for me to mess this up and rip it out over and over. But THIS time will be a bit different: I know about lifelines, and I WILL use them!!!


----------



## lupines

Keep at it impatient knitter!! Think of how great you will feel when you do conquer this!!! I'm cheering you on!!


----------



## shirley m

If your Aran pattern is suitable (pattern repeats), would you consider a u- shape or square neck? different! and not all that hard to do. Shirley.


impatient knitter said:


> Well, I appear to be making SOME progress on my "sweater from hell." Yesterday I ripped out all the yarn from both fronts and wound it into "cakes." Today, I did all the bottom ribbing on the NEW (one piece!) front, and even started the first row, the one with all the cables in it. THEN, three-quarters of the way across, I discovered something wrong: I looked ahead at the remainder of Row 1 and just knew I wasn't going to have enough stitches to finish it according to the directions! Could it possibly be because I was supposed to increase an additional 39 stitches across that row, and didn't??? I remembered to switch from #5 to #7 needles, but I forgot to increase the stitches???? Looks like I'm going to have to work this "second back" r-e-a-l-l-y s-l-o-w-l-y until I get the hang again of working on something bigger than a sock!
> 
> Fortunately, I took painstakingly-detailed, row-by-row instructions when I did the back the first time, which I will just duplicate for the front, until I reach the point where I decrease for the raglan sleeves and/or the V-neck front (if I decide that's the one I want) or the crew neck. Plenty of time still left for me to mess this up and rip it out over and over. But THIS time will be a bit different: I know about lifelines, and I WILL use them!!!


----------



## Designer1234

shirley m said:


> If your Aran pattern is suitable (pattern repeats), would you consider a u- shape or square neck? different! and not all that hard to do. Shirley.


That is a good idea. I think that pattern would look great in a U shape especially with that pretty pattern and as you say it would not be a difficult thing to do. Designer


----------



## Designer1234

darowil said:


> As I have set myself the goal of finishing an UFO each month my as well join in here as well. Only 2 days left to finih this- been working on it for most of thisweek and made very progress. I've adapted a pattern I got from a KPeryonks ago. ANd of course when I picked it up to finish problems working out what I did so frogging I been a been. Thin I have it sorted now along with a row counter now. So here is th eprogress so far (don't ask when I started no idea!). But a while.


Darowil, that is so pretty - I love the color and it is going to be gorgeous


----------



## Jenval

Designer1234 said:


> That is wonderful! great job.
> 
> Hi everyone -- I am working away oh my orange cardi -- I pulled out all the knitted collar and tightened up the neck and re did it and am much much happier with the sweater. Have an inch to add to the bottom border, then the front borders and about 6 inches to each of the sleeves including the cuffs so it shouldn't take too long now. How are the rest of you coming along?/
> 
> We will just keep going as long as there are any projects people want to finish .
> 
> Question: Do you feel this is worthwhile to do in a workshop? If so we will keep on going for awhile and hold another one later on in the year. Please let me know what you think.


For me it was really worthwhile and if you do hold another one later in the year I am sure I will find a few more by then, it has been very encouraging I have loved every minute everyone has been fantasic so I for one hope there is more. Thank you Shirley for doing this workshop.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Designer1234 said:


> That is wonderful! great job.
> 
> Hi everyone -- I am working away oh my orange cardi -- I pulled out all the knitted collar and tightened up the neck and re did it and am much much happier with the sweater. Have an inch to add to the bottom border, then the front borders and about 6 inches to each of the sleeves including the cuffs so it shouldn't take too long now. How are the rest of you coming along?/
> 
> We will just keep going as long as there are any projects people want to finish .
> 
> Question: Do you feel this is worthwhile to do in a workshop? If so we will keep on going for awhile and hold another one later on in the year. Please let me know what you think.


Yes, the workshop has been fun!!
I am still working on my afghan and am on the last strip so I have made progress, which I'm sure I would never have done but for this workshop
I will still continue and finish the other projects I have 
Thanks once again Shirley for this workshop
I will post the picture of my afghan as soon as I complete it!


----------



## pennycarp

Question: Do you feel this is worthwhile to do in a workshop? If so we will keep on going for awhile and hold another one later on in the year. Please let me know what you think.[/quote]

This workshop was just what I needed to finish the slippers I had put aside and work some more on my socks. I'd definitely participate again in another one later in the year.

Penny


----------



## Pigglezig

lupines said:


> I am planning to take pigglezig's pattern - I just fell in love with the aran patterns on her sweater - and turn it into a zip front cardigan....


I can't quite decide whether you are very brave, or merely insane... :lol:


----------



## Pigglezig

pennycarp said:


> This workshop was just what I needed to finish the slippers I had put aside and work some more on my socks. I'd definitely participate again in another one later in the year.
> 
> Penny


Ditto!


----------



## impatient knitter

Designer1234 said:


> Question: Do you feel this is worthwhile to do in a workshop? If so we will keep on going for awhile and hold another one later on in the year. Please let me know what you think.


Definitely, Shirley! I think this may be the ONLY way I'll ever get my "sweater from hell" finished!! I wanted to give up before I got the flu, and then DEFINITELY when I got the flu, because I thought for sure I'd never get in done "in time." But then I realized there IS no "in time," so I guess I'll just forge onward! If I can't get it done before this Workshop closes, then for sure I'll be at the head of the line for the NEXT one!!
...gloria


----------



## lupines

Pigglezig said:


> I can't quite decide whether you are very brave, or merely insane... :lol:


I would go with merely insane....

If it works, I'll get a one of a kind sweater that I'll be happy with, if it doesn't, I 'll re-use the yarn for something else.

I find I'm really enjoying the process of the knitting (usable finished items are just a bonus!) and I enjoy the challenge of trying new things. Whether or not I succeed, I hope I learn something along the way.

KP and knitting help me maintain my sanity - since I retired and we have moved 5 hours away from our long time home, and 3 hours away from any shopping areas... I just have to stop reading KP and spend more time knitting - I can't seem to do both...


----------



## shadypineslady

lupines said:


> .....I just have to stop reading KP and spend more time knitting - I can't seem to do both...


Yes, ditto, ditto. Every morning with my cuppa coffee, I sit with iPad on lap, reading all the KP entries. Often takes up 2 or more hours, and sometimes my cat get annoyed because my lap is full with iPad.

And my knitting is just sitting ..... sitting knitting. Sad, the knitting is feeling very sad and neglected. :-(


----------



## shadypineslady

Am making progress on my charity lapghan. I like doing this stitch, and the yarn is very soft. As I knit, I visualize the cancer patient who will use this to help keep him/her warm.


----------



## Rosette

You knit with such an even tension. 
I am on the home run with the navy cardigan, only one side seam and buttons and the read cardigan, two side seams ans buttons.


----------



## impatient knitter

shadypineslady said:


> Am making progress on my charity lapghan. I like doing this stitch, and the yarn is very soft. As I knit, I visualize the cancer patient who will use this to help keep him/her warm.


What stitch are you using, shady? It looks interesting.


----------



## freckles

Lovely color, too, shady. What yarn is that? Your Laphgan is lovely already! Nice job.



shadypineslady said:


> Am making progress on my charity lapghan. I like doing this stitch, and the yarn is very soft. As I knit, I visualize the cancer patient who will use this to help keep him/her warm.


----------



## shadypineslady

Yarn is Lion Brand Heartland. Worsted, very soft, acrylic washable, 251 yard skein. Colors are all names of US National Parks. I'm following the pattern called The Body Nuzzler Square that I found at a blog, and I understand it's also available free at Ravelry. Ask for it by name. It's 4-row repeat, easy peasy for me to knit. I use a counter to keep track of the row (1, 2, 3, 4) that I'm on. I'm using US size 8 needles, as called for in pattern. I wanted to make a lapghan 36" wide, so I used pattern stitches as baseline and cast on 162 stitches (on circular needles). 

I've just decided to join on a new color, Lion Brand Heartland color, Olympic, which is a nice dark blue. I will knit with the new color until it feels right to join in another color. I don't have enough of this lighter color (only have 2 skeins) so I'm going to make a random striped lapghan. I have 5 or 6 different colors, so I'll just go with my impulse. 

Will post photos when I get this new color started. I'm visualizing an artistic type person who needs a lapghan at a cancer center and who will be encouraged when they use it. I think visualizing is a big part of charity knitting. Visualizing and praying while knitting to add the "love" right into the knitted item. The love will calm and soothe the recipient.


----------



## Jenval

shadypineslady said:


> Am making progress on my charity lapghan. I like doing this stitch, and the yarn is very soft. As I knit, I visualize the cancer patient who will use this to help keep him/her warm.


The stitch is very nice your lapghan will look really stunning when finished cancer patient really feel the cold with what they go through will really benefit whoever receives it.


----------



## Jenval

darowil said:


> As I have set myself the goal of finishing an UFO each month my as well join in here as well. Only 2 days left to finih this- been working on it for most of thisweek and made very progress. I've adapted a pattern I got from a KPeryonks ago. ANd of course when I picked it up to finish problems working out what I did so frogging I been a been. Thin I have it sorted now along with a row counter now. So here is th eprogress so far (don't ask when I started no idea!). But a while.


Looks really pretty not far of finishing like the pattern you have used and colour.


----------



## shadypineslady

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- Question: Do you feel this is worthwhile to do in a workshop? If so we will keep on going for awhile and hold another one later on in the year. Please let me know what you think.


I think the workshop is definitely worthwhile, and I hope it will go on for quite a while. Besides keeping me motivated and on point to finish my UFOs, the workshop is also encouraging and helping me decide what's worth finishing and which projects I ought to give up on.

On this subject, I have decided to frog my adult woman's cardigan. The yarn is just too stretchy for a cardigan, at least with the pattern I chose. I've been thinking that a cardigan might work with this yarn if I do a different stitch (rather than stockinette). After I unravel the cardi, I will try a swatch in the knit stitch I'm using for my charity lapghan: The Body Nuzzler Square pattern (found on Ravelry). The 4-row repeat pattern makes for a tighter piece. Thinking I should also try a swatch of seed stitch with this Noro yarn. Thinking seed might also make a tight piece. This is a photo of the lapghan, where it stands at this point in time.


----------



## lupines

shadypineslady said:


> I think the workshop is definitely worthwhile, and I hope it will go on for quite a while. Besides keeping me motivated and on point to finish my UFOs, the workshop is also encouraging and helping me decide what's worth finishing and which projects I ought to give up on.
> 
> On this subject, I have decided to frog my adult woman's cardigan. The yarn is just too stretchy for a cardigan, at least with the pattern I chose. I've been thinking that a cardigan might work with this yarn if I do a different stitch (rather than stockinette). After I unravel the cardi, I will try a swatch in the knit stitch I'm using for my charity lapghan: The Body Nuzzler Square pattern (found on Ravelry). The 4-row repeat pattern makes for a tighter piece. Thinking I should also try a swatch of seed stitch with this Noro yarn. Thinking seed might also make a tight piece. This is a photo of the lapghan, where it stands at this point in time.


I also think this workshop is great - the problem is that so many of the WIPs look like things I would like to make...

shadypineslady, I love the colorway of your Noro yarn - I hope you find a stitch pattern that will work for you, the yarn is too pretty to be left in a WIP. Happy knitting


----------



## Rosette

I love the Noro yarn cardigan. The colours are lovely.


----------



## shadypineslady

I've ripped most of the Noro yarn cardigan, knit a swatch of the 4-row repeat pattern (that I'm using for my charity lapghan) and find that the swatch is still stretchy. So, I conclude that the yarn is stretchy and maybe there is no pattern that will make it more "rigid."

I'm not a very experienced knitter, so I'm just fumbling around. My next step is to go to Ravelry and see if I can find what others have used this Noro yarn for. Maybe I will learn something there. And maybe I will eventually just add the Noro back into my stash and let it stay there until I come up with the perfect use for it.


----------



## pennycarp

Hi All,

This is my first unfinished sock. It hasn't been blocked, yet, but I'm pleased with it. Hope I can successfully post a photo. 

I'll be joining the two socks on two circular needles workshop now, so the other sock will have to wait, but that's o.k.

Penny


----------



## shadypineslady

Beautiful work.


----------



## freckles

I have not been happy with the Noro yarns.... still sitting in my stash waiting for the right? pattern, whatever that is.



shadypineslady said:


> I've ripped most of the Noro yarn cardigan, knit a swatch of the 4-row repeat pattern (that I'm using for my charity lapghan) and find that the swatch is still stretchy. So, I conclude that the yarn is stretchy and maybe there is no pattern that will make it more "rigid."
> 
> I'm not a very experienced knitter, so I'm just fumbling around. My next step is to go to Ravelry and see if I can find what others have used this Noro yarn for. Maybe I will learn something there. And maybe I will eventually just add the Noro back into my stash and let it stay there until I come up with the perfect use for it.


----------



## pennycarp

shadypineslady said:


> Beautiful work.


Thank you! 

Penny


----------



## Dot700

That sock is really beautiful - what pattern did you use?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

freckles said:


> I have not been happy with the Noro yarns.... still sitting in my stash waiting for the right? pattern, whatever that is.


A few years ago in an LYS, I saw a scarf. I asked for the pattern and was told the pattern was only available by buying four skeins of Noro ... I didn't _want_ that yarn, but my yearning for the pattern was overwhelming! I bought the blasted yarn, just to get the pattern. I used the pattern to make a scarf from all the variegated leftovers I had; I didn't know I had so many!

Meanwhile, the unwanted-though-lovely skeins of Noro were still in my stash ... until last Sunday. I gave them to one of our group at Sunday Morning Knitting. It may not be a completed WIP, but it's fancy-schmancy yarn _GONE_ from my stash, and *that* is a weight off my heart. Should count for something.


----------



## impatient knitter

Jessica-Jean said:


> A few years ago in an LYS, I saw a scarf. I asked for the pattern and was told the pattern was only available by buying four skeins of Noro ... I didn't _want_ that yarn, but my yearning for the pattern was overwhelming! I bought the blasted yarn, just to get the pattern. I used the pattern to make a scarf from all the variegated leftovers I had; I didn't know I had so many!
> 
> Meanwhile, the unwanted-though-lovely skeins of Noro were still in my stash ... until last Sunday. I gave them to one of our group at Sunday Morning Knitting. It may not be a completed WIP, but it's fancy-schmancy yarn _GONE_ from my stash, and *that* is a weight off my heart. Should count for something.


Hey, J-J, you may be on to something -- a new kind of "yarn swap?" I swap you a "no-longer-wanted" skein/hank/ball of yarn, in exchange for a similar skein/hank/ball, you no longer want (or never wanted, as was in your case). One for one, or a couple (same dye lot) for a couple? Whadya think? Of course, it'd have to be equal weight or size, etc. Hmmmm...maybe it won't work after all. Too confusing? Too many variables?


----------



## pennycarp

Dot700 said:


> That sock is really beautiful - what pattern did you use?


Hi Dot,

Thank you! I used my favorite Wendy Johnson pattern, Slip Stitch Heel Basic Socks. However, if you are referring to the pattern of the yarn, it's all done by the self-patterning yarn which is Austermann Step. It has aloe vera in it and is so soft on the hands while knitting it.

Penny


----------



## Jessica-Jean

impatient knitter said:


> Hey, J-J, you may be on to something -- a new kind of "yarn swap?" I swap you a "no-longer-wanted" skein/hank/ball of yarn, in exchange for a similar skein/hank/ball, you no longer want (or never wanted, as was in your case). One for one, or a couple (same dye lot) for a couple? Whadya think? Of course, it'd have to be equal weight or size, etc. Hmmmm...maybe it won't work after all. Too confusing? Too many variables?


One group I was in has an annual 'swap' of sorts. Everyone puts whatever they don't want - yarn, UFOs, yarny tools, even unwanted FOs! - on a table. Then - in some order I wasn't paying attention to - they went one-by-one to pick out what interested them. Having more than enough of everything in my own stash, I didn't pick anything, until everyone else was getting ready to go home. I'm sure I took a few leftover balls of yarn, but my favourite find was a completed Citron in a lovely lime green.  Its maker hated it!! Now, it's one less on my to-do list.

There was no attempt to swap equal value; it was just a destash event. It was fun to see what others had bought and later decided they didn't really even like.


----------



## fruway

fruway said:


> I'm in, I need to finish a felted double knitted purse.


Well, I finished, it's not perfect. I will do another felt project again but don't think I'll felt a double knitting project. My first mistake was running my purse through a full washing cycle without checking on it. Since double knitting is like 2 separate pieces I had to pull some of it apart because it was felting in uneven areas. As a result my purse is a little lumpy. The good thing is I'm always learning!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

fruway said:


> Well, I finished, it's not perfect. I will do another felt project again but don't think I'll felt a double knitting project. My first mistake was running my purse through a full washing cycle without checking on it. Since double knitting is like 2 separate pieces I had to pull some of it apart because it was felting in uneven areas. As a result my purse is a little lumpy. The good thing is I'm always learning!


It looks lovely! 

It occurs to me that there _may be_ a way to keep the two sides from felting to each other where they're not supposed to. I would baste the two sides together in the larger areas between the colour-change bits. Hopefully then the two sides would only felt together where they're lined up by the basting thread.

Great minds thing alike -- I was thinking of taking some of the yarn in the bag and weaving it in and out throughout the bag- then felting it. I doubt the yarn would even show that much if it was felted.

I made a hat which just was too big and was too loose around the head. so I wove4 rows of yarn at the base of the crown, quite tight - much like darning so that all the stitches weren't in a row but off kilter. I then refelted it and it worked! It is now smaller around the crown and it looks like it might have been meant as a band. Felting is fun to do and I have tried different things. Good Idea JJ.

I don't see why sewing them together with the same yarn fairly close to gether (stitches I mean) would not work - make it one piece of fabric joined by the yarn. Then felt it . even if the yarn shows it would be the same yarn. I would try it if you are not happy with the results you have.

Nice to see you here JJ


----------



## Pigglezig

Such lovely work, all of you! I'm putting my mom's jersey aside for a while, as I can see I won't have enough wool, and I have absolutely NO idea where I put the other bag (at least, I *think* there's another bag...). In any event, I have managed to source some more (not bad for 7-year old yarn), but need to wait and see how it will fit colour-wise, as it is a different dye-lot, so I may have to do some rework. In the meantime, I am playing with my first ever attempt at a sock - wish me luck!


----------



## impatient knitter

Jessica-Jean said:


> One group I was in has an annual 'swap' of sorts. Everyone puts whatever they don't want - yarn, UFOs, yarny tools, even unwanted FOs! - on a table. Then - in some order I wasn't paying attention to - they went one-by-one to pick out what interested them. Having more than enough of everything in my own stash, I didn't pick anything, until everyone else was getting ready to go home. I'm sure I took a few leftover balls of yarn, but my favourite find was a completed Citron in a lovely lime green.  Its maker hated it!! Now, it's one less on my to-do list.
> 
> There was no attempt to swap equal value; it was just a destash event. It was fun to see what others had bought and later decided they didn't really even like.


J-J, the Citron is absolutely lovely!! Don't forget to post pictures when you finish it.

Yeah, I can already "see" problems with my "one for one" swap. I used to attend a Women's Weekend every first weekend in June. Among other things there was a "free table" which was just as you described. If you wanted all of it, you took all of it (although with some respect to others getting to choose, of course) and it was my favorite part....sort of like a free "tag sale," (boot sale?) of sorts.


----------



## Pigglezig

Pigglezig said:


> I'm putting my mom's jersey aside for a while, as I can see I won't have enough wool, and I have absolutely NO idea where I put the other bag (at least, I *think* there's another bag...). In any event, I have managed to source some more (not bad for 7-year old yarn), but need to wait and see how it will fit colour-wise, as it is a different dye-lot, so I may have to do some rework.


I am leaning ever closer to frogging my mom's sweater completely, and redoing it. If the extra yarn is dramatically different, I'm going to have to do that anyway. I will probably cry.
Anyway, if I do land up frogging, I'm not sure I'll have the energy to tackle the same pattern again - I swear this is my "project that never ends". In the interim, I'm considering this one: 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/benjamins-cabled-sweater
but I'm a bit confused as to yarn requirements. In the blurb, it lists both fingering and DK, but I don't see how they could knit up the same size. The one in the pictures was made with Opal baby wool, which is a fingering gauge, I think. Has anyone else made this? Any ideas?


----------



## Platinum

Lovely work everyone. Ive been unwell the past couple of weeks and haven't been working on anything, but this is the dolly in a bag I put aside over a year ago because I was having difficulty working out how to put it together. There is a double thickness on the base and I wasn't sure whether to stitch them together or separately, but I think Ive figured it out now. (Apologies for the blurry picture).


----------



## freckles

Nice job Fruway,
I'm working on a double knit project and hope I have the patience to stick with it. Your purse is great!
Peg'


----------



## Jessica-Jean

impatient knitter said:


> J-J, the Citron is absolutely lovely!! Don't forget to post pictures when you finish it. ...


I can't post photos of any Citron; the one I picked up off the destash table is completed. I don't know that I'll ever bother to make one myself.


----------



## lupines

Pigglezig said:


> I am leaning ever closer to frogging my mom's sweater completely, and redoing it. If the extra yarn is dramatically different, I'm going to have to do that anyway. I will probably cry.


If the yarn shades are dramatically different, is there any way you could use what is already knit as the center of a baby blanket or lapghan??? maybe frog back til it's a rectangle, knit some of the zigzag ribbing across the top to match the bottom, then pick up stitches on sides and/or on top bottom (depending on the size you want to end up with) and do the "ëdges" in moss or some other stitch to coordinate with the center aran pattern??

Your work is so awesome, it would be a shame to undo it all...


----------



## Designer1234

I am getting closer and closer to finishing my second cardigan. I have redone the neck and finished the bottom border - have the sleeves nearly ready to cuff and just the front borders to do. I am getting there!! yeah! then I have a toe up magic look sock to finish and a felted slipper. One is knitted and the other half done. I want them soon as it is bitterly cold here in Alberta and I mean BITTERLY! It has been such a long winter - here and in lots of places that usually don't have the cold. 

be back after I finished the arms to the cuff! bye for now, Shirley


----------



## impatient knitter

Jessica-Jean said:


> I can't post photos of any Citron; the one I picked up off the destash table is completed. I don't know that I'll ever bother to make one myself.


Ahhhhh...my mistake! I thought you picked up the yarn and/or the pattern, and planned to make it. It's still lovely, though!
...gloria


----------



## Pigglezig

lupines said:


> If the yarn shades are dramatically different, is there any way you could use what is already knit as the center of a baby blanket or lapghan??? maybe frog back til it's a rectangle, knit some of the zigzag ribbing across the top to match the bottom, then pick up stitches on sides and/or on top bottom (depending on the size you want to end up with) and do the "ëdges" in moss or some other stitch to coordinate with the center aran pattern??
> 
> Your work is so awesome, it would be a shame to undo it all...


Kind of you to say so, lupines. Unfortunately, the wool I have was bought by my mom for the specific purpose of a sweater, so I can't repurpose it. I'm still mulling it over until the extra yarn arrives, but deep down, I suspect I've already made my decision :/


----------



## Kathleendoris

Designer1234 said:


> We will just keep going as long as there are any projects people want to finish .
> 
> Question: Do you feel this is worthwhile to do in a workshop? If so we will keep on going for awhile and hold another one later on in the year. Please let me know what you think.


Absolutely worth doing! it will take me some time yet to finish the WIP I elected to work on this time, but I now know that I WILL finish it, which was by no means certain when I first signed up! As for the future, yes please! I have plenty of candidates even now, and am sure to have even more in a a few months from now!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Yes, please.


----------



## marilyn skinner

Yes please


----------



## Knitted by Nan

I am also saying yes please..


----------



## Zraza

I am in. Thanks for this workshop. Need help with short row shoulder shaping for a vest that has been sitting in my WIP box for more than two years!


----------



## castingstitches

I'm still in but may not be able to do much this month since I am having surgery but still want to try.


----------



## shadypineslady

castingstitches said:


> I'm still in but may not be able to do much this month since I am having surgery but still want to try.


Best to you, casting stitches, on your surgery. Billie


----------



## Designer1234

Good morning, sunny, cold day here. It is a good day to work on my cardigan and I have to open the Gypsy Cream workshop later on today. 

I have one sleeve finished but not bound off (I do that last) and the other well under way. I finally took some pictures. I ripped out the old collar because the neck was too large - it fits me now and so after the 2nd sleeve is finished I have the front borders and some edging to do and I will have it finished! yeah!


----------



## Rosette

Yes please! I have finished my navy cardi and will post when I have bought and attached buttons.


----------



## shadypineslady

I have been fitting this project into all my other WIPs and charity knitting. It is my test run for a pair of fingerless gloves I'm making for my daughter. She won't need them till next winter, so I have time to make a test glove, see how it fits and, if necessary, adjust the pattern and retest. Gee, I feel like a scientist in a lab.  The pattern I'm using is called Claudya, by Jeni Hewlett, at fyberspates.co.uk. The gloves are worked flat then seamed. I am following the pattern recommendation and knitting with Size 4 (straights) and using KnitPicks Brava Sport yarn, acrylic, color Coral.


----------



## Rosette

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning, sunny, cold day here. It is a good day to work on my cardigan and I have to open the Gypsy Cream workshop later on today.
> 
> I have one sleeve finished but not bound off (I do that last) and the other well under way. I finally took some pictures. I ripped out the old collar because the neck was too large - it fits me now and so after the 2nd sleeve is finished I have the front borders and some edging to do and I will have it finished! yeah!


I really like the details and different yarn.


----------



## shadypineslady

My fingerless glove project is moving right along. But, just now, when it tried it on my hand, and I think my daughter's hand is a tad smaller than mine, I see that this glove is gonna be way too big. They don't need to fit tight, but need to be tighter than this one.

Not sure if I even want to finish this. Have another finger to do, then finishing by seaming up the hand and each finger. Why do it, when I already know it's too big.

So, my decision is, do I alter the pattern, or do I just go down a couple sizes with the knitting needles? I'm thinking the needles. This one is k it on Size 4, so I ought to go down to Size 2.

Or should I just drop one size, and do a test glove knitting with size 3?

I'm waffling.........

Any advice? And, no, I did not make a swatch before I started. 

This is done with a sport yarn. Maybe I ought to try the pattern with fingering yarn?

Too many options.

But I am dedicated to getting it right, so I can whip out 6 or 8 pair for my daughter.

Help! Help!

I think before I decide, I will seam together the thumb and fingers I've completed, and the body of the hand, then try it on again.


----------



## Pigglezig

shadypineslady said:


> I think before I decide, I will seam together the thumb and fingers I've completed, and the body of the hand, then try it on again.


oversized glove looks pretty good - cat looks awesome! 

PS. I think I'd drop a size in both needles and yarn...


----------



## Colorgal

For your fingerless gloves, I would go down one needle size and go to smaller yarn also. I knit very loose and things are always too big. If you can mark the glove you have already with different color yarn of the size it needs to be to fit her and then when you knit the other one with the smaller yarn, measure it against the big one and see how your knitting measures up. I am very visual so I need to see things made and not just numbers on a page. I hope you understand what I am trying to say but if you keep the big one for reference you know where you're at.


----------



## shadypineslady

Thank you both for your help, I will go down a needle size and knit a test glove with the fingering yarn I have.


----------



## Designer1234

I finished my sleeves and have done the button hole border so have one border left to do and then a crab stitch around the cardigan. then I will be finished. Unless something comes up with the Panda workshop (to day we were getting it underway) I hope to finish it tomorrow. Just went out and bought some light brown (beigy) pants and a nice top to wear with it. It is going to be quite dressy. DH really likes it - and he has good taste!!!!!!!!!! grin. 

How are you all doing. Sorry I didn't get here much today . I spent a lot of time on the Panda workshop -- l65 people signed in and there are going to be some gorgeous pandas, different pandas that were designed especially for the workshop. But a lot of organizing when it is that many people.


----------



## Designer1234

FINISHED IT!! yeah!! thanks to all those who joined this workshop. I doubt I would ever have finished it otherwise.

I don't think it needs blocking so it looks like I am finished!!!

yippeeeee!!


----------



## shadypineslady

Gorgeous. Love the color.


----------



## shadypineslady

This is one of my WIPs, a cancer patient lapghan. I'm adding colors at random with no particular design in mind. So far, included a beige, a dark blue, and a dark green.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Designer1234 said:


> FINISHED IT!! yeah!! thanks to all those who joined this workshop. I doubt I would ever have finished it otherwise.
> 
> I don't think it needs blocking so it looks like I am finished!!!
> 
> yippeeeee!!


Beautiful!! :thumbup:



shadypineslady said:


> This is one of my WIPs, a cancer patient lapghan. I'm adding colors at random with no particular design in mind. So far, included a beige, a dark blue, and a dark green.


Looks good so far. Interesting stitch pattern too. I can't quite make it out. Is it double seed stitch or something else?

Seeing it reminds me that one of my WIPs is a blanket of mixed dye lots white with bands of whatever variegated yarn leftovers I have between the dye lots. I think that is what I'll add to this workshop as my WIP to finish; it's been waiting a few years.


----------



## jmai5421

Designer1234 said:


> FINISHED IT!! yeah!! thanks to all those who joined this workshop. I doubt I would ever have finished it otherwise.
> 
> I don't think it needs blocking so it looks like I am finished!!!
> 
> yippeeeee!!


Love your sweater.
Judy

Love yo


----------



## Bonbelle123

Designer1234 said:


> FINISHED IT!! yeah!! thanks to all those who joined this workshop. I doubt I would ever have finished it otherwise.
> 
> I don't think it needs blocking so it looks like I am finished!!!
> 
> yippeeeee!!


It's beautiful! I love the color!


----------



## shadypineslady

Jessica-Jean said:


> Looks good so far. Interesting stitch pattern too. I can't quite make it out. Is it double seed stitch or something else?
> 
> Seeing it reminds me that one of my WIPs is a blanket of mixed dye lots white with bands of whatever variegated yarn leftovers I have between the dye lots. I think that is what I'll add to this workshop as my WIP to finish; it's been waiting a few years.


I don't know enough about patterns to know what this is called. It's a 4-row repeat:

Row 1 - k2, * p2, k2 across
Row 2 - p2, * k2, p2 across
Row 3 - p2, * k2, p2 across
Row 4 - k2, * p2, k2 across

Makes a nice little bump that runs diagonally across the piece.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

shadypineslady said:


> I don't know enough about patterns to know what this is called. It's a 4-row repeat:
> 
> Row 1 - k2, * p2, k2 across
> Row 2 - p2, * k2, p2 across
> Row 3 - p2, * k2, p2 across
> Row 4 - k2, * p2, k2 across
> 
> Makes a nice little bump that runs diagonally across the piece.


Thank you. I'll give that a try.


----------



## freckles

Love the color and looks great!



Designer1234 said:


> FINISHED IT!! yeah!! thanks to all those who joined this workshop. I doubt I would ever have finished it otherwise.
> 
> I don't think it needs blocking so it looks like I am finished!!!
> 
> yippeeeee!!


----------



## impatient knitter

The orange sweater looks great, Shirley!! You must feel like the Queen of Completed WIPs. I wish I could say the same for MY sweater.

I had to start over the front -- yet again! I noticed a "discoloration" in the yarn that I had used after the ribbing. I think it was from the needles I used. They weren't my usual Addi circs--just a spare set I had in my box of extra needles. I had to rip it all out anyway because I didn't like all the holes across the "increase" row right after the binding. Which brings me to my first question: 

How do I increase from 105 to 139 stitches across the row? I've tried "head math," which didn't work at all. Then I tried the "formula" that someone posted a while back, but that was confusing. "Increase 2 sts every 3rd stitch 16 times; then increase 3 sts every 2 sts 30 times; then increase 2 sts every 4th stitch 9 times...etc., etc., etc." But no matter what I did, I got holes. I tried lifting the "bar" from the previous row--holes. I tried K in F&B of sts--holes. I KNOW there's a way to do it without holes because I've done it. I just don't remember how!

If I could figure out how to do the increases so I don't get holes, and how to increase across the row, I think I could go on from there. I really want to finish this sweater in my lifetime. Whether I'll wear it or now is another matter. I'm afraid that it'll just be a reminder of how much trouble I had making it, and I'll just want to hide it away -- or GIVE it away!

Thanks for your help.
...gloria


----------



## Pigglezig

impatient knitter said:


> But no matter what I did, I got holes. I tried lifting the "bar" from the previous row--holes. I tried K in F&B of sts--holes. I KNOW there's a way to do it without holes because I've done it. I just don't remember how!
> ...gloria


When you lift the bar from between the stitches, twist it and put it onto the L needle, or lift it with the L needle from the front (in my case, anyway) to get the twist. When you knit you won't have a hole.


----------



## impatient knitter

Pigglezig said:


> When you lift the bar from between the stitches, twist it and put it onto the L needle, or lift it with the L needle from the front (in my case, anyway) to get the twist. When you knit you won't have a hole.


Thanks, Piggle...I'll give that a try. I think I used to do the KF&B of the stitch on the left needle in my "olden days," because I didn't know of any other way, until I came to KP. But that will get old, FAST, if I have to do it every other stitch, or every 2nd or 3rd stitch! One thing at a time. I'll try what you suggest to eliminate holes.

Now, if someone could just tell me how to figure out how to add 39 more stitches across my last even row of ribbing, I promise I won't ask anymore questions.....until next time!!
...gloria


----------



## jmai5421

Just finished the back to my purple sweater, my downstairs WIP. Now to the up stairs entralac vest back. I want to get that done so I can post a picture of both upstairs and downstairs WIP.


----------



## Pigglezig

impatient knitter said:


> Now, if someone could just tell me how to figure out how to add 39 more stitches across my last even row of ribbing, I promise I won't ask anymore questions.....until next time!!
> ...gloria


Lol! Keep asking - I like to feel like I'm contributing something to this forum while I wait for the new yarn to arrive so I can decided whether to finish or frog the cabled sweater 

Discovered this marvellous site yesterday:
http://www.thedietdiary.com/knittingfiend/tools/

The increase calculator suggests two options:

"unbalanced" increase: (K2, M1, K1) 34 times, end K3
"balanced" increase: K1, (M1, K3) 15 times then (M1, K4) 3 times and then (M1, K3) 15 times, ending M1, K2

Increase calculator here: 
http://www.thedietdiary.com/knittingfiend/tools/IncreaseEvenlySpace.html

Me, I'd probably do the unbalanced increase; who's going to notice one extra stitch on one side? Much easier to remember


----------



## impatient knitter

Pigglezig said:


> Lol! Keep asking - I like to feel like I'm contributing something to this forum while I wait for the new yarn to arrive so I can decided whether to finish or frog the cabled sweater
> 
> Discovered this marvellous site yesterday:
> http://www.thedietdiary.com/knittingfiend/tools/
> 
> The increase calculator suggests two options:
> 
> "unbalanced" increase: (K2, M1, K1) 34 times, end K3
> "balanced" increase: K1, (M1, K3) 15 times then (M1, K4) 3 times and then (M1, K3) 15 times, ending M1, K2
> 
> Increase calculator here:
> http://www.thedietdiary.com/knittingfiend/tools/IncreaseEvenlySpace.html
> 
> Me, I'd probably do the unbalanced increase; who's going to notice one extra stitch on one side? Much easier to remember


....and the winner IS........Piggle once again!!!! Thank you!!! All I saw on that form was the "balanced" method, which I found so confusing! Definitely, I'll try the "unbalanced" method...for some reason, it seems to fit me better!!! (At least most of my friends think so!)


----------



## shadypineslady

Still working on my charity lapghan. Almost a month knitting now. My goal was to complete a 36" x 36" lapghan. Wasn't sure how many to cast on, but now I see the width measurement is close to 44". I still plan to knit a length of 36". Am at about 19" long right now. This is a standard double seed stitch, with colors added randomly (as the mood strikes me), but using beige, dark green, and dark blue. The yarn is Lion Brand Heartland and needles are size US 8.


----------



## shadypineslady

A few of my UFO's have now been relegated to the Frog pile. As time has worn on, I've reevaluated some of my work, deciding that it's not my best, it's not even my worst, it's atrocious. Or maybe I just don't like the pattern or the yarn, or both. Those items relegated to the Frog pile are: 2 Snuggles (that are knit too loose to be good for kitty and doggie claws) and my Berroco Flicker cardigan (which isn't turning out to be something I would wear.....so no reason to finish it....using the yarn for a short-sleeve tee makes much more sense.)


----------



## lupines

shadypineslady said:


> A few of my UFO's have now been relegated to the Frog pile......


It must feel great to remove items from your UFO list - whether you decide to frog , or manage to complete, you are accomplishing what you set out to do - reduce the UFO pile!!!

I love the way your charity lapghan is progressing - that's a great stitch pattern.


----------



## Pigglezig

lupines said:


> It must feel great to remove items from your UFO list - whether you decide to frog , or manage to complete, you are accomplishing what you set out to do - reduce the UFO pile!!!
> 
> I love the way your charity lapghan is progressing - that's a great stitch pattern.


I second Lupines!


----------



## Pigglezig

Woot! The extra balls of yarn have arrived, and the colour is a perfect match, so my mom's sweater is a go! go! go!
I was about to frog it and begin a new pattern when I tried it on, and fell in love with it all over again  She'll just have to live with the mistakes.


----------



## lupines

Pigglezig said:


> Woot! The extra balls of yarn have arrived, and the colour is a perfect match, so my mom's sweater is a go! go! go!
> I was about to frog it and begin a new pattern when I tried it on, and fell in love with it all over again  She'll just have to live with the mistakes.


I'm so thrilled for you that the color is a match!!! I love that sweater!!!! I love the look of the woven rib, but I did find it time consuming to knit and I'm not sure I'm doing the T2B correctly, but as long as I'm consistent with it, it will be fine..
I had knit about three inches on mine (I know I should be working on UFO's....), but I think the fabric is coming out a little "stiff", so I had put it on hold, while I pondered. I have been thinking of starting again going up a needle size to see if it comes out a little softer - plus a little extra room wouldn't hurt. I find I'm often a tight knitter, so I'm hoping going up another needle size will help. I'll re-start with another ball of yarn and compare the two, then decide which one to frog...I'm just using worsted weight acrylic from my stash, so I don't if the yarn is the real problem....

Congrats again on having the yarn match - happy knitting!!!


----------



## jmai5421

Love your lapham. I am about one third they way up on both sleeves of my purple sweater. I am doing them two at a time. It will feel good to have both done at the same time. I am going to try the same with the fronts. Back is done. I saved the worse for last, sewing together.


----------



## shadypineslady

Well, I've done it again. Got tempted by an ad for yarns, and bought 2 bunches for 2 cardigan patterns I like. One pattern is very complex (for my skill level) but I want to be challenged. Now, I have to buy more containers to keep this nice yarn and patterns together till I have time to start knitting them. I think I've found a good short-sleeve pullover to use the Berroco Flicker yarn once I've frogged it. 

Well, I gotta get going today on my lapghan. It's beginning to look like I will finish it in a day or two. Yay!


----------



## Willowbeck

Hi everyone on this workshop of UFO and WIPs. I signed up then lost where we should be posting all our progress till yesterday being new on here I don't really know my way round the Forum yet. I was so delighted to find you as I felt really lonely out here. Anyway I have read all the posts and seen all the beautiful things that have been finished and In progress of being done or remodeled. You have all given me so much encouragement to carry on with mine. I have nearly finished a small 10 stitch baby Blanket will post pictures soon. I love being part of this Workshop may we have many more Thanks Jenny


----------



## Designer1234

Platinum said:


> Hi pammie1234, The pattern is in Poledra65's Workshop #29.


I thought that was in the Shrug class with Poledra -- so pretty - I would wear it anywhere- the slightly different color can be called a 'design element' I do that all the time! very nice! the workshop # is

*#29 - Aran Cabled Shrug with Poledra65* - I hope you will check it out. Go to our main page and click on the workshop list and click on the workshop. It is closed but the class is avalable for your information.


----------



## Designer1234

Willowbeck said:


> Hi everyone on this workshop of UFO and WIPs. I signed up then lost where we should be posting all our progress till yesterday being new on here I don't really know my way round the Forum yet. I was so delighted to find you as I felt really lonely out here. Anyway I have read all the posts and seen all the beautiful things that have been finished and In progress of being done or remodeled. You have all given me so much encouragement to carry on with mine. I have nearly finished a small 10 stitch baby Blanket will post pictures soon. I love being part of this Workshop may we have many more Thanks Jenny


Welcome Willowbeck -- it can be confusing although we do try to make it as easy as possible. i am glad you found us and we will watch for your finished work in progress or unfinished object! Please join in the discussion too.


----------



## shadypineslady

I'm happy to report that I am almost finished with my first charity lapghan. After striping as I went along, random striping, it turned out there is a bit of a pattern in the stripes and I'm now on the last one, the end stripe. I think a cancer patient will love this. I found that it really keeps me warm as I knit and it grows in size. I will post a final photo when I finish it in a day or two.

Then I can move on to another of my UFOs.


----------



## shadypineslady

Ack! Tonight I see that I still need to knit 9 or 10 repeats of the pattern (double seed stitch) and I am getting very anxious to finish this lapghan. I love the look of the pattern, but it took way too long to finish. A month for just a 3-foot x 3-foot piece. I'm not sure if I will use this pattern again for the next lapghan. I guess I'm too impatient. Nine or 10 repeats adds up to 36 or 40 rows. Taking way too long. It's not fun anymore; it feels more like a chore. I have to get my head straight on this. It's for a charity, so it shouldn't be about me or my enjoyment or pleasure. It's about that person who will receive and use it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

shadypineslady said:


> Ack! Tonight I see that I still need to knit 9 or 10 repeats of the pattern (double seed stitch) and I am getting very anxious to finish this lapghan. I love the look of the pattern, but it took way too long to finish. A month for just a 3-foot x 3-foot piece. I'm not sure if I will use this pattern again for the next lapghan. I guess I'm too impatient. Nine or 10 repeats adds up to 36 or 40 rows. Taking way too long. It's not fun anymore; it feels more like a chore. I have to get my head straight on this. It's for a charity, so it shouldn't be about me or my enjoyment or pleasure. It's about that person who will receive and use it.


I find that large projects seem to take forever after the first foot or two. So, just to prove to myself that I have actually accomplished something each time, I place a small red barrette just below my needle before I begin for the day (or just before putting it away the night before). That lets me _see_ that something has been done. I've made a lot of huge one-piece blankets.


----------



## shadypineslady

Jessica-Jean said:


> I find that large projects seem to take forever after the first foot or two. So, just to prove to myself that I have actually accomplished something each time, I place a small red barrette just below my needle before I begin for the day (or just before putting it away the night before). That lets me _see_ that something has been done. I've made a lot of huge one-piece blankets.


 Jessica-Jean, thanks for that handy hint. That may help me, seeing my progress at the end of a day. I want to continue knitting for this charity, and needed a little help with my attitude.


----------



## Pigglezig

shadypineslady said:


> I'm happy to report that I am almost finished with my first charity lapghan. After striping as I went along, random striping, it turned out there is a bit of a pattern in the stripes and I'm now on the last one, the end stripe. I think a cancer patient will love this. I found that it really keeps me warm as I knit and it grows in size. I will post a final photo when I finish it in a day or two.


That really is so lovely. I'm sure whomever receives it will be delighted.


----------



## jmai5421

I like your hint Jessica Jean. I am going to use it on the sweater I am knitting. I want the sweater but getting tired of the pattern. I've never tackled anything as big as a lapham or even a crib blanket.


----------



## fruway

Jessica-Jean said:


> I find that large projects seem to take forever after the first foot or two. So, just to prove to myself that I have actually accomplished something each time, I place a small red barrette just below my needle before I begin for the day (or just before putting it away the night before). That lets me _see_ that something has been done. I've made a lot of huge one-piece blankets.


Great tip, it always makes you feel better to see your making progress.


----------



## shadypineslady

As I knit away on my charity lapghan, closing in on the finishing row, I've been thinking about the cardi I'm knitting with Berroco Flicker. What occurs to me is that I don't wear cardigans often; now why didn't I think of that before I started? &#128540; However, I do like wearing button vests (I have one that's knit, commercial knit, but I love it and wear it often) so, I ask myself "why don't I knit a vest for myself? Or 2 or 3 for that matter?" 

Anyway, to make a long story short, and less boring, I've decided to just leave the sleeves off my current cardi......won't that result in a vest?

Hmmm.....I will post pix as I make progress.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone -- I have had to go really carefully with my shoulder and I had a lot to do on the workshops so haven't been around. Luckily I can knit as long as I don't do any twisting -- I can even crochet but not as much. 

I finished another sweater that I started for a friend - I just have the cuffs to do and i have to try it on my friend before I do that. I am really happy with it. It is the same basic pattern as my orange sweater (which by the way-- I added some of the contrast yarn down the front and across the bottom to give me a bit more length. I like it better now. 

here is he sweater for my friend

Jessica Jean -- I have done that with all my work -- otherwise you never think you have accomplished much -- It gives incentive. So nice to see you are joining this group. We will keep it open and I will publicize it again. I think we are accomplishing a lot. I know I sure feel better about the socks, and two sweaters as well as a third one I have done since it opened. I had promised myself I wouldn't do another sweater until both my sweaters in progress were finished. I have worn both out --

Lots of comments on the coat. A couple on the bright orange one. 

I feel good in them.


----------



## Designer1234

shadypineslady said:


> As I knit away on my charity lapghan, closing in on the finishing row, I've been thinking about the cardi I'm knitting with Berroco Flicker. What occurs to me is that I don't wear cardigans often; now why didn't I think of that before I started? 😜 However, I do like wearing button vests (I have one that's knit, commercial knit, but I love it and wear it often) so, I ask myself "why don't I knit a vest for myself? Or 2 or 3 for that matter?"
> 
> Anyway, to make a long story short, and less boring, I've decided to just leave the sleeves off my current cardi......won't that result in a vest?
> 
> Hmmm.....I will post pix as I make progress.


I have done that twice -- however if it is a top down cardi or pullover it is harder to do. but an ordinary pattern it works well.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Designer1234 said:


> ...This was a drops pattern that I had trouble with so made a vest as it didn't make sense to me. ...


Umm ... I don't suppose you remember _which_ Drops pattern it is, do you?
Maybe this one: http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/pattern.php?id=5755&lang=en


----------



## Designer1234

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... I don't suppose you remember _which_ Drops pattern it is, do you?
> Maybe this one: http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/pattern.php?id=5755&lang=en


It was drops 104 -- it is with the pattern books - I just found it but never thought to get the link. I had a devil of a time with it and the sleeves were hopeless. It took different colors of sock yarn. I'll see if I can find it again.


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> It was drops 104 -- it is with the pattern books - I just found it but never thought to get the link. I had a devil of a time with it and the sleeves were hopeless. It took different colors of sock yarn. I'll see if I can find it again.


here is the link scroll down to #l04 Row 11 down-- I like the looks of their patterns but hated every moment during the process . I liked the vest though . The actual sweater was very pretty - the owner of the LYS had knitted it and I saw it and bought the pattern from her. She never told me the # of mistakes in it until I went there to get some help. She couldn't remember how she had worked it out then admitted she had fudged both sleeves. grr.

I don't usually follow patterns as I like to design and this one sure didn't change my mind. other people have had problems with drops -- I guess they are Norwegian and there is a problem with how they are translated. This was 4 years ago so they might have improved but it sure turned me off them.

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/cataloguesoverview.php?type=1


----------



## Jessica-Jean

She made you PAY for the pattern? Sheesh! Some people! If I'd had such an unhelpful experience, I wouldn't be likely to return to _that_ shop.
It was added to Ravelry in 2007, and it's free: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/104-1-colourful-cardigan-in-fabel-with-zig-zag-pattern

I like the looks of it, and I have some sock yarn, and I don't have any intention of making socks. It's now at the top of my Ravelry queue. Thanks!


----------



## shadypineslady

Designer1234 said:


> .... other people have had problems with drops -- I guess they are Norwegian and there is a problem with how they are translated. This was 4 years ago so they might have improved but it sure turned me off .....1


I am one of those knitters who bought one Drops pattern, couldn't understand it, and wasn't able to get help from my local Drops LYS owner. I avoid Drops patterns like the plague. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Pigglezig

Designer1234 said:


> I have done that twice -- however if it is a top down cardi or pullover it is harder to do. but an ordinary pattern it works well.


Those are beautiful, Shirley! You have such flair!


----------



## Pigglezig

Jessica-Jean said:


> I like the looks of it, and I have some sock yarn, and I don't have any intention of making socks. It's now at the top of my Ravelry queue. Thanks!


I've saved it too - just love it! Unfortunately, sock yarn is soooo expensive here, so I'll have to see if I can make a plan with sizing and thicker yarn.

I don't have problems with Drops patterns (other than charts - I *loathe* charts!), but I admit I do confirm oddities by checking the instructions in other languages when the English goes for a bit of a Burton.


----------



## jmai5421

I love your sweaters Shirley especially the multi colored vest. I am sire your DIL will like it too. So versatile with so many colors. I am still plugging away with my purple sweater. I am at my daughters taking care of her this week while her husband is away. I have resorted to very easy patterns like socks and wallaby stockinette stitch. I will be doing a lot of that since DH starts chemo next week.


----------



## Designer1234

jmai5421 said:


> I love your sweaters Shirley especially the multi colored vest. I am sire your DIL will like it too. So versatile with so many colors. I am still plugging away with my purple sweater. I am at my daughters taking care of her this week while her husband is away. I have resorted to very easy patterns like socks and wallaby stockinette stitch. I will be doing a lot of that since DH starts chemo next week.


I wish him well, Judy- and try not to get too stressed- It is necessary for you to take care of yourself so that you can support him. Ask me how I know -- been there done that although not with cancer- but two heart valve replacements and many heart problems, which seem to be in the past as he is better than he has been for years. Wonderful what they can do. I will be thinking of you both.


----------



## Designer1234

Willowbeck said:


> Hi everyone on this workshop of UFO and WIPs. I signed up then lost where we should be posting all our progress till yesterday being new on here I don't really know my way round the Forum yet. I was so delighted to find you as I felt really lonely out here. Anyway I have read all the posts and seen all the beautiful things that have been finished and In progress of being done or remodeled. You have all given me so much encouragement to carry on with mine. I have nearly finished a small 10 stitch baby Blanket will post pictures soon. I love being part of this Workshop may we have many more Thanks Jenny


Welcome Jenny! I am going to leave this workshop open for another while, as new people are joining us and we are accomplishing a lot and helping each other. Don't hesitate to ask any questions - I have finished 3 unfinished objects since we opened and I am starting another sweater using up stash-- I know it wasn't a work in progress but I think I would not do it as quickly as I will now, if I hadn't talked about it on the workshop.

There are no real rules on this one. I am starting a new sweater and will post a picture as I have decided to use up a lot of my lighter weight yarn - and mix them up. Will see what happens.

So, ladies - if you want to work along with us - we will remain open for some time. We are also making friends here.

Shirley (Designer1234)


----------



## jmai5421

Thanks Shirley for keeping this workshop open. I am enjoyingit and finishing some things or At least making progress. 
I would call stash breakers like a WIP or UFO for your new sweater. You are not adding anything but finishing up extra stash.
Thanks for the thoughts. Yes, I am scared. Our son comes Monday to be with me the first week. He will be extra ears with the doctor reports and there to ask question that I wouldn't think of.

Judy -- I took a notebook and pen with me and wrote down everything the Doctors said. Then I typed it out and put it in a file beside Pat's bed so that he could read it when he was more relaxed and so would know exactly what was going on. He said he was so glad I did -- He used to get very uptight when the Docs were visiting and usually had no idea what they had said -- so it worked well for us. My Prayers are with you.


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> Welcome Jenny! I am going to leave this workshop open for another while, as new people are joining us and we are accomplishing a lot and helping each other. Don't hesitate to ask any questions - I have finished 3 unfinished objects since we opened and I am starting another sweater using up stash-- I know it wasn't a work in progress but I think I would not do it as quickly as I will now, if I hadn't talked about it on the workshop.
> 
> There are no real rules on this one. I am starting a new sweater and will post a picture as I have decided to use up a lot of my lighter weight yarn - and mix them up. Will see what happens.
> 
> So, ladies - if you want to work along with us - we will remain open for some time. We are also making friends here.
> 
> Shirley (Designer1234)


here is my new work in progress and the variety of yarn I have on my table -- I just pick whichever one I want when I want it from these yarns.


----------



## jmai5421

Designer1234 said:


> here is my new work in progress and the variety of yarn I have on my table -- I just pick whichever one I want when I want it from these yarns.


Anxious to see this one. Love all the colors so far.


----------



## Pigglezig

Progress!!


----------



## jmai5421

Pigglezig said:


> Progress!!


Beautiful!


----------



## shadypineslady

Whew! I'm down to the last 2 or 3 rows on my charity striped lapghan. It's taken me nearly a month to knit. I definitely want to find a pattern that doesn't take quite so long to finish. ?????


----------



## lupines

Pigglezig said:


> Progress!!


Absolutely wonderful...Congratulations on your progress..


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Pigglezig said:


> I've saved it too - just love it! Unfortunately, sock yarn is soooo expensive here, so I'll have to see if I can make a plan with sizing and thicker yarn.
> 
> I don't have problems with Drops patterns (other than charts - I *loathe* charts!), but I admit I do confirm oddities by checking the instructions in other languages when the English *goes for a bit of a Burton.*


For those who're as unacquainted with the term as I was: http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/gone-for-a-burton.html

Pigglezig, I'm curious. Just how many other languages are you familiar with?


----------



## Pigglezig

Jessica-Jean said:


> For those who're as unacquainted with the term as I was: http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/gone-for-a-burton.html
> 
> Pigglezig, I'm curious. Just how many other languages are you familiar with?


Sorry about that, Jessica-Jean  I'm fluent in another two, reasonably fluent in a third, and can usually figure out the basics of any languages related to these. Unfortunately, French isn't one of them, never mind Quebecoise


----------



## Gail DSouza

Finally finished my Afghan!! It is called Harvest Blanket by Bernat, a free pattern.
It's for my son!
I am so relieved!
Thanks to this Workshop, I was able to stick with it and complete it
Thank you Shirley and everyone participating for the encouragement!


----------



## Pigglezig

Gail DSouza said:


> Finally finished my Afghan!!


That is just too gorgeous!! :thumbup: :mrgreen:


----------



## Gail DSouza

Pigglezig said:


> That is just too gorgeous!! :thumbup: :mrgreen:


Thank you!!


----------



## lupines

Gail DSouza said:


> Finally finished my Afghan!!


Great job - looks nice and warm!!


----------



## jmai5421

Gail DSouza said:


> Finally finished my Afghan!! It is called Harvest Blanket by Bernat, a free pattern.
> It's for my son!
> I am so relieved!
> Thanks to this Workshop, I was able to stick with it and complete it
> Thank you Shirley and everyone participating for the encouragement!


Awesome, beautiful afghan.


----------



## jmai5421

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks Shirley for keeping this workshop open. I am enjoyingit and finishing some things or At least making progress.
> I would call stash breakers like a WIP or UFO for your new sweater. You are not adding anything but finishing up extra stash.
> Thanks for the thoughts. Yes, I am scared. Our son comes Monday to be with me the first week. He will be extra ears with the doctor reports and there to ask question that I wouldn't think of.
> 
> Judy -- I took a notebook and pen with me and wrote down everything the Doctors said. Then I typed it out and put it in a file beside Pat's bed so that he could read it when he was more relaxed and so would know exactly what was going on. He said he was so glad I did -- He used to get very uptight when the Docs were visiting and usually had no idea what they had said -- so it worked well for us. My Prayers are with you.


Thanks Shirley---that is a good idea.

It helped both of us keep up to date - and for him to know what was happening. I have you and your husband in my thoughts and Prayers. take care of yourself - he needs you to be in good shape - so take it Day by day -- ask me how I know.


----------



## Willowbeck

Wow Gail that Blanket is really lovely and I love the textures of each square. The colours really do fit the name of it perfect. Any Son would love to snuggle up in it.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Willowbeck said:
 

> Wow Gail that Blanket is really lovely and I love the textures of each square. The colours really do fit the name of it perfect. Any Son would love to snuggle up in it.


Thank you!
Yes my son does love it and I am happy to complete something that he can use!


----------



## Designer1234

Pigglezig said:


> That is just too gorgeous!! :thumbup: :mrgreen:


It is WONDERFUL, What lovely colors - so cozy and warm. do you feel good that it is done?

I hope you will do another work in progress as we are going to stay open for awhle.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Designer1234 said:


> It is WONDERFUL, What lovely colors - so cozy and warm. do you feel good that it is done?
> 
> I hope you will do another work in progress as we are going to stay open for awhle.


I feel great now that it is complete!
My son loves it so that makes it all worthwhile!
I will be completing my other projects definitely and will post here!
Thanks once again Shirley!!


----------



## Designer1234

here is another stashbuster cardigan I am working on. I have mostly worsted weight yarn but do have a small stash of slightling finer yarn (sport, etc) and decided I would use it up and make a lighter weight sweater for the spring (if we ever get spring!. It is brown mixed with cream and a lot of other colored yarns. I am going to like it. Not sure what I will use for he sleeves and borders-- possibly the brighter cream, which looks quite good with the colors, or brown contrasting colors - so we will see once I get there. I never know what I am going to do until I do it. 


How are the rest of you doing -- are there still people working on the projects? I will leave this open so I hope you will finish more than one 
unfinished objects.


----------



## shadypineslady

Hi, your sweater is lovely. And very creative. I am one of the UFOers in this group, and I'm still plugging away.

I must admit, though, that I'm a bit flaky and flit from project to project. I've been flaky since my husband died last June, and forgetful, missing and canceling doctor appointments, not taking care of myself, and all the messed up things people do when they are grieving over the loss of a spouse.

So, my knitting falls into those same patterns. I make promises about knitting something, and start it, then put it aside and work on something else for a while.

The main thing is, I'm still knitting, on one project or another, and eventually they will all get done.

I did finish a charity lapghan that I'd been working on for a month, and am now waiting for the recipient to send me an address where I should ship it.

So, I will keep posting my progress from time to time. I know you will all go easy on me because of my circumstances; probably some of you have been where I am and understand when I say I'm "flaky".


----------



## Jessica-Jean

I still have too many WIPs, but at least one giant one is finally DONE, washed, dried, and in the possession of its requester. Yay! I'm counting it, even though the final weaving in of _all those ends_ was done by a knitting buddy who asked to do it. She needed something brainless to do at another knitting meeting. She's happy; I'm happy; and my son's happy! Photos at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/grandmothers-favorite


----------



## purl2diva

Jessica-Jean said:


> I still have too many WIPs, but at least one giant one is finally DONE, washed, dried, and in the possession of its requester. Yay! I'm counting it, even though the final weaving in of _all those ends_ was done by a knitting buddy who asked to do it. She needed something brainless to do at another knitting meeting. She's happy; I'm happy; and my son's happy! Photos at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/grandmothers-favorite


Very nice-I love the color. I can understand why it took so long. It must have been very heavy to work with. Congratulations on finishing it.


----------



## purl2diva

Jessica-Jean said:


> She made you PAY for the pattern? Sheesh! Some people! If I'd had such an unhelpful experience, I wouldn't be likely to return to _that_ shop.
> It was added to Ravelry in 2007, and it's free: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/104-1-colourful-cardigan-in-fabel-with-zig-zag-pattern
> 
> I like the looks of it, and I have some sock yarn, and I don't have any intention of making socks. It's now at the top of my Ravelry queue. Thanks!


I love this. Thanks for the link. I like to wear vests so perhaps I can avoid the problems with the sleeves.


----------



## Pigglezig

shadypineslady said:


> I did finish a charity lapghan that I'd been working on for a month


That has turned out beautifully - I hope the recipient appreciates the work and love that you put into it.


----------



## jmai5421

Beautiful lapgan. Glad you explained the colors.
Love your sweater Shirley. You are so good with colors.
Also JessicaJean that king size blanket is awesome. I am sure your son loves it. I love the color too
I am still working on my purple sweater. I also have to sew up my white blob that I found in the corner of my closet. Then to find out who I was making it for. I can't remember and no one has asked for it.
I am also finishing my pandas. I am actually through with the small one except for the assembling. I have the body and tail of the large one and half way up the head.
I am really enjoying this workshop and seeing what everyone else is doing. Also the sense of accomplishment of finishing the UFO/WIP. I am working on the last part.


----------



## Designer1234

Jessica-Jean said:


> I still have too many WIPs, but at least one giant one is finally DONE, washed, dried, and in the possession of its requester. Yay! I'm counting it, even though the final weaving in of _all those ends_ was done by a knitting buddy who asked to do it. She needed something brainless to do at another knitting meeting. She's happy; I'm happy; and my son's happy! Photos at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/grandmothers-favorite


Did you take a picture? Congratulations JJ -- I am really please with the two sweaters and the socks I finished which were sitting in a drawer - I also am pleased that I am slowly using up a lot of my sport yarn - in a Stashbuster cardigan - very different than the coat of many colors. I just noted that there is a link for a picture -- anyway I am glad you are working along with us. YOu contribute a lot to KP and personally , I consider you a friend.

*WOW a king sized afghan or bed spread which was increased from the dishcloth pattern*. I have used that pattern to increase to the size I needed for a baby afghan and also for 2 prayer shawls. It is so easy - but boy oh boy I would not want to tackle a king sized blanket-- good job!! If it is possible could we put a picture on here? I could just pull it onto the desktop and post it I think. Let me know if you would prefer I not try to do that. Or better yet do you have a picture in your computer?

Good job -- what are you going to work on next?


----------



## Designer1234

shadypineslady said:


> I must admit, though, that I'm a bit flaky and flit from project to project. I've been flaky since my husband died last June, and forgetful, missing and canceling doctor appointments, not taking care of myself, and all the messed up things people do when they are grieving over the loss of a spouse.
> 
> So, my knitting falls into those same patterns. I make promises about knitting something, and start it, then put it aside and work on something else for a while.
> 
> The main thing is, I'm still knitting, on one project or another, and eventually they will all get done.
> 
> I did finish a charity lapghan that I'd been working on for a month, and am now waiting for the recipient to send me an address where I should ship it.
> 
> So, I will keep posting my progress from time to time. I know you will all go easy on me because of my circumstances; probably some of you have been where I am and understand when I say I'm "flaky".


I am so sorry for such a huge loss-- I came so close three years ago to losing my husband and I wondered how I would bear it. We deal with what we have no control over. I am so glad you joined up - you are not flaky at all - you have grieving on your mind and you need to do that-- This workshop hopefully fills all sorts of needs - one being that we become friends here and we support each other. YOu are a friend and we are covering your back. I hope you will keep on joining in - just say hello and let us know how you are doing- You are not alone and we all care.

So I will look forward to seeing what you choose to work on next and to see it completed. Shirley (designer1234)

ps -- I love the colors you used in it-- It is gorgeous- great job


----------



## Pigglezig

Jessica-Jean said:


> I still have too many WIPs, but at least one giant one is finally DONE, washed, dried, and in the possession of its requester.


Love that, especially the colour.


----------



## carolyn tolo

I'm in. My problem : the next project gets me excited and

I shelve this one. I keep the UFO along with the instructions, needles, etc in a sealed plastic bag---ready to go.


----------



## jmai5421

My projects so far. I finished the big blob of yarn I found in my closet. It has been there for a couple of years. This workshop has inspired me to look in other nooks and craneys for other projects that I have tucked away.


----------



## Pigglezig

jmai5421 said:


> My projects so far.


Absolutely lovely - particularly love the bear and the entrelac


----------



## carolyn tolo

jmai5421 said:


> Love the afghans, Shirley, especially the color combinations. And also the scarf that someone made.
> Also hope your headache completely goes away so you can knit your sweater in comfort.
> I did about an inch or so on the back of my purple sweater while watching Dawton Abby. I also just tinkled back that inch. (Note to self), don't knit a pattern stitch while watching TV.
> I think that I have been doing what you just said not to. I have been going from one UFO/WIP to another. It all depends on what room I am in and where I am sitting. There is a project by each favorite spot.


Your problem is exactly my problem. I make fabric totes to hold each project separately---------------and there are a lot of totes just waiting. I like to pick one up, figure out what I am doing (yes I mark where in the pattern I stopped), and work on that one. I still have 2 dozen ufos.


----------



## jmai5421

carolyn tolo said:


> Your problem is exactly my problem. I make fabric totes to hold each project separately---------------and there are a lot of totes just waiting. I like to pick one up, figure out what I am doing (yes I mark where in the pattern I stopped), and work on that one. I still have 2 dozen ufos.


Me too. I hide them in totes, properly marked with marked pattern in closets and where ever else I can stash them. Now I am looking for them. I did find one way in the corner of a closet under lots of stuff. It was the polar bear. I think it has been there 2-3 years. It is done now, but I am still cleaning and finding more. I do have my upstairs-downstairs WIPS.


----------



## carolyn tolo

I have about 50 rows left to do on The counterpoint scarf,

knitted in stripes of black and white--illusion--so looking

at it on an angle, it looks like the keys on a piano.

http://www.jenipurr.com/knitpurr It is easy and fun

but still I have to follow the pattern. I am finishing the

third time going through the chart. I mark each row off as

I do it, a different color ink each time I do the chart.


----------



## carolyn tolo

lupines said:


> Beautiful sweater in process - I'm hoping you finish, as it will be gorgeous.
> I'm working on an afghan with various cable, eyelet and lace patterns. The various pattern stitches range from a 4 row repeat to a 16 row repeat. I wrote out my pattern stitches out as a 16 line spreadsheet, each stitch pattern in a separate column, and each row of instuction as it would be knit (ie, I typed the actual knitting instructions, not "repeat row 3"). I follow each row across with a ruler, and when I finish a row, I put a hash mark on an index card (hash marks by groups of 16, to coincide with my 16 row repeat). Then I always know where I am, and I don't have to rely on "reading" my knitting to know which cable cross or moss stitch repeat I need. I have stitch markers between each pattern stitch, to help me keep my place in the knitting. I've found this to be easy for me to follow. I've attached my spreadsheet, in case anyone wants to see it.


Sorry. Windows can't download this treasure.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone -- I finished another stashbuster cardigan (coat of many colors) it is top down and I used sport weight yarn to wear this spring and in the evenings or when I go somewhere where there is air conditioning. 

I took it in the mirror -- will get a better one tonight.


----------



## jmai5421

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- I finished another stashbuster cardigan (coat of many colors) it is top down and I used sport weight yarn to wear this spring and in the evenings or when I go somewhere where there is air conditioning.
> 
> I took it in the mirror -- will get a better one tonight.


Love it Shirley! You are so good with color.


----------



## Designer1234

jmai5421 said:


> Love it Shirley! You are so good with color.


Thanks Judy -- how are things going? I have been thinking of you all week.


----------



## jmai5421

Things are pretty good. He is just quite fatigued so spends day sleeping and watching TV. I spend a lot of time knitting. I have my up and down days. KP helps a lot. Friends I have never met in person. Thank you for thinking of me.
He will be having his second round of chemo on the 17th.


----------



## carolyn tolo

impatient knitter said:


> Hello, Shady...if you need a "project-buddy," I'm available. I, too, have that "craving" for a new project. I started this morning, like I have every other morning, knowing exactly where I needed to start. It was the one row of an 8-row pattern that has four cables in it, while also dealing with the decreases for the raglan sleeve. Then I did six more rows. When I stopped to look at what I had done so far, I discovered it was wrong!! I had to rip back to BEFORE the first row I'd started this morning. So, not only didn't I make any progress on the Right Front of my cardigan, I'm "behind" where I was when I finished working on it LAST time!!
> 
> What did I want to do then?? I was right near my stash shelves. I kept looking at all my sock yarn. I LOVE making socks!! I'm nearly finished with one of a pair that I'm making on commission, and know I should be working on THAT just to get it done. BUT.....I WANT TO START SOMETHING NEW!!! Preferably another pair of socks!! Should I give in? Or should I just "stay the course?" I'm a former U.S. Navy Seaman, and I know that "staying the course" always comes first. But....that yarn "siren" is calling to me. I'm afraid I'm going to give in.
> 
> What say you PM me if you want to arrange for a "clandestine" decision to start a new project in secret. Shhhh....we won't tell anyone here in the Workshop, so how would they know? And....once we START a new project, it'll become a UFO!!!!! And isn't that what this workshop is all about?????


Did you knit onboard ship?

I need a 4 year old's present right away. His folks just got

a baby foster child and I do have a baby blanket-==but


----------



## carolyn tolo

impatient knitter said:


> Hello, Shady...if you need a "project-buddy," I'm available. I, too, have that "craving" for a new project. I started this morning, like I have every other morning, knowing exactly where I needed to start. It was the one row of an 8-row pattern that has four cables in it, while also dealing with the decreases for the raglan sleeve. Then I did six more rows. When I stopped to look at what I had done so far, I discovered it was wrong!! I had to rip back to BEFORE the first row I'd started this morning. So, not only didn't I make any progress on the Right Front of my cardigan, I'm "behind" where I was when I finished working on it LAST time!!
> 
> What did I want to do then?? I was right near my stash shelves. I kept looking at all my sock yarn. I LOVE making socks!! I'm nearly finished with one of a pair that I'm making on commission, and know I should be working on THAT just to get it done. BUT.....I WANT TO START SOMETHING NEW!!! Preferably another pair of socks!! Should I give in? Or should I just "stay the course?" I'm a former U.S. Navy Seaman, and I know that "staying the course" always comes first. But....that yarn "siren" is calling to me. I'm afraid I'm going to give in.
> 
> What say you PM me if you want to arrange for a "clandestine" decision to start a new project in secret. Shhhh....we won't tell anyone here in the Workshop, so how would they know? And....once we START a new project, it'll become a UFO!!!!! And isn't that what this workshop is all about?????


Did you knit onboard ship?

I need a 4 year old's present right away. His folks just got

a baby foster child and I do have a baby blanket-==but


----------



## Designer1234

Here is the finished cardigan with the metal joins (can't think of what they are called. I am really happy with it. I am going to block it tomorrow. I am pleased - I got 3 cardigans done since this workshop opened. Have a pair of socks to do - one last heel and cuff, then will knit my grand daughter a cardigan to match mine but in her special colors. lots of fun. It is getting late and I am tired so will see you all tomorrow. Keep on working everyone!!


----------



## carolyn tolo

Your stripes match so beautifully. Could not have been better if you had steeked it, knit in the round. I like that collar too.

It was knit top down and the collar added later on. That is why the stripes across the top are the same-- I changed them around as I worked down the sleeves. I like knitting them top down. I have to use two sizes and reduce stitches for the neck as I have a small neck, and am at least one size smalled in the top - but I change needle size for the bottom part and add some stitches, then I do 3 x 3 ribs under the arm down to the waist and then reduce the ribs then get rid of the ribs and that gives me a wider bottom than top.


----------



## Pigglezig

Designer1234 said:


> Here is the finished cardigan


I just adore your cardigans!


----------



## jmai5421

Love your cardigan. Wow you knit fast, even with a sore shoulder.
Finished one sock last night before I got interested in a book. I will turn the heel on another pair(the ones I started in Darowil's class) so I can finish the cuffs while we are waiting for appointments. I actually started with two circulars but they got mixed up and in a mess. I salvaged them on magic look and am finishing them that way. I plan to go back to the class and try again when these are done.


----------



## Knitted by Nan

EveMCooke said:


> I had to reply to my own post to add the photos.


I ran out of yarn and cannot get any more the same colour, so I guess I can call it 'finished'. I would have liked it to be one extra row wide, another six motifs, but as I only have enough yarn for one more motif ....... It is approximately 61 inches by 93 inches, big enough for a single bed. I hope my daughter's mother in law likes it, it is a surprise present for her.


----------



## Designer1234

EveMCooke said:


> I ran out of yarn and cannot get any more the same colour, so I guess I can call it 'finished'. I would have liked it to be one extra row wide, another six motifs, but as I only have enough yarn for one more motif ....... It is approximately 61 inches by 93 inches, big enough for a single bed. I hope my daughter's mother in law likes it, it is a surprise present for her.


It is glorious! what a wonderful gift. YOu are so talented. The color is unusual but so pretty -- great job! I would love to see it in real life! Lucky lady!


----------



## Designer1234

Here are the details I mentioned in my post above- it might give some of you some ideas.
------------
The top one shows how I ribbed under the arm to make the top smaller down to my waist. then I reduced the rib by deleting on purl stitch in each rib then a few rows later I reduced the knit stitches by one in each rib, that made the bottom wider.
The 2nd one shows the collar - I did a row of yarn overs and then did a crab stitch around the collar and I tacked the points down - both the top and bottom points.

--------------
I did a little fancy stitch that looks like a ribbing (actually it is a rib) for the cuff. Not sure of the name -- I have used it for years, for socks and mittens -- 

I cast off very loosely


----------



## Knitted by Nan

Designer1234 said:


> It is glorious! what a wonderful gift. YOu are so talented. The color is unusual but so pretty -- great job! I would love to see it in real life! Lucky lady!


Thank you for your kind comments, also thank you to other posters who posted such kind remarks.

The yarn is an off white, soft cream colour. I laid it on top of my doona to dry and I think the red colour of the doona is showing through, giving the yarn a pinkish hue. I am happy with it.


----------



## Knitted by Nan

Designer1234 said:


> Here are the details I mentioned in my post above- it might give some of you some ideas.
> ------------
> The top one shows how I ribbed under the arm to make the top smaller down to my waist. then I reduced the rib by deleting on purl stitch in each rib then a few rows later I reduced the knit stitches by one in each rib, that made the bottom wider.
> The 2nd one shows the collar - I did a row of yarn overs and then did a crab stitch around the collar and I tacked the points down - both the top and bottom points.
> 
> --------------
> I did a little fancy stitch that looks like a ribbing (actually it is a rib) for the cuff. Not sure of the name -- I have used it for years, for socks and mittens --
> 
> I cast off very loosely


I love the colour combinations, they look great.


----------



## carolyn tolo

carolyn tolo said:


> I have about 50 rows left to do on The counterpoint scarf,
> 
> knitted in stripes of black and white--illusion--so looking
> 
> at it on an angle, it looks like the keys on a piano.
> 
> http://www.jenipurr.com/knitpurr It is easy and fun
> 
> but still I have to follow the pattern. I am finishing the
> 
> third time going through the chart. I mark each row off as
> 
> I do it, a different color ink each time I do the chart.


Hi Again.

The site that I gave you was on the illusion pattern that I downloaded.

Counterpoint (is the name of the scarf) by Jennifer Crawford. It shows an organist "playing" the piano keys knitted into the scarf.

I tried to send a picture of it. I am so happy that it's all done and it looks good.
not a boring pattern. Each row is different.

I see that this pattern was originally published in the December, 2006, issue of Magknits (http://www.magknits.com)

I will try again to send the picture. A WIP completed!


----------



## jmai5421

carolyn tolo said:


> Hi Again.
> 
> The site that I gave you was on the illusion pattern that I downloaded.
> 
> Counterpoint (is the name of the scarf) by Jennifer Crawford. It shows an organist "playing" the piano keys knitted into the scarf.
> 
> I tried to send a picture of it. I am so happy that it's all done and it looks good.
> not a boring pattern. Each row is different.
> 
> I see that this pattern was originally published in the December, 2006, issue of Magknits (http://www.magknits.com)
> 
> I will try again to send the picture. A WIP completed!


Congratulations. Feels good, doesn't it! I finished and wore a green sweater. Not my favorite but it is done and wearable. Will post picture tomorrow. Almost done with a sock that I have been working on since I retired 3 years ago. I don't call it a WIP since I keep working on it a little at a time. Lots of mistakes in the second sock but I am going with it. It feels good to be on the toe. Will finish and post tomorrow. I put my purple sweater down for awhile. I will pick it up later. I am loving this workshop the best, but also waiting for Julie's workshop on the guernsey. I have the yarn and have been reading on the internet and library about the history and styles of the guernsey.


----------



## carolyn tolo

My next UFO is a summer dress I started years ago, and promptly out-grew.

Some slender lass will enjoy it in a week or so. One of our

thrift shops is called THE CHURCH MOUSE. We volunteer

there, and donate to there, and a lot of previous donors are

now glad to buy there. (me too)


----------



## jmai5421

Just finished the socks that have been weighing heavily on my mind. It was a chore to get them done. But they are done. And so is a green sweater that I did not have much left to finish. It feels good. I probably would not have done it if it hadn't been for this workshop. Thanks Shirley.
I want to get more almost done projects finished before Julie's gurensey sweater workshop. Back to knitting.


----------



## carolyn tolo

Hooray! A younger, smaller lady wants to finish my dress

that I grew out of before I finished it.

The waist seam and buttons are out of my way now.

Another UFO: I am sorting my MANY patterns from KP. All

nicely ready to go now. Surprise: Only one duplicate.

People give me their large used notebooks, & that's good.


----------



## Knitted by Nan

jmai5421 said:


> Just finished the socks that have been weighing heavily on my mind. It was a chore to get them done. But they are done. And so is a green sweater that I did not have much left to finish. It feels good. I probably would not have done it if it hadn't been for this workshop. Thanks Shirley.
> I want to get more almost done projects finished before Julie's gurensey sweater workshop. Back to knitting.


Beautiful work, I love the socks. You can be proud of your work.


----------



## jmai5421

EveMCooke said:


> Beautiful work, I love the socks. You can be proud of your work.


Thank you. I should tell you the socks are a mans lg. for skiing.
I love your bed spread. It is beautiful. What an accomplishment. Just gorgeous!


----------



## Designer1234

jmai5421 said:


> Just finished the socks that have been weighing heavily on my mind. It was a chore to get them done. But they are done. And so is a green sweater that I did not have much left to finish. It feels good. I probably would not have done it if it hadn't been for this workshop. Thanks Shirley.
> I want to get more almost done projects finished before Julie's gurensey sweater workshop. Back to knitting.


Judy -- both of these are wonderful. I love how your socks turned out! I have not done much intarsia and those are gorgeous. Who ever gets them for skiing, I hope people can see them! The sweater is lovely -- I made one with the increased ribbing down the top and I still wear it - very comfortable and attractive. You sure have come along with your knitting.

I hope your DH is not having too much of a reaction to the 
chemo. You both are in my thoughts. Keep on coming here and know we are thinking of you.

Ladies- I am so pleased with how this workshop is going -- I think we will keep it open for some more time -- I started another sweater!! it is a pullover - and I still have a sock to finish of a pair I started ages ago. I hope you will carry on and work away on old projects - finish one at a time and if you wish - start one new one - No more than two going on at once??

So nice to see you all here.


----------



## jmai5421

Designer1234 said:


> Judy -- both of these are wonderful. I love how your socks turned out! I have not done much intarsia and those are gorgeous. Who ever gets them for skiing, I hope people can see them! The sweater is lovely -- I made one with the increased ribbing down the top and I still wear it - very comfortable and attractive. You sure have come along with your knitting.
> 
> I hope your DH is not having too much of a reaction to the
> chemo. You both are in my thoughts. Keep on coming here and know we are thinking of you.
> 
> Ladies- I am so pleased with how this workshop is going -- I think we will keep it open for some more time -- I started another sweater!! it is a pullover - and I still have a sock to finish of a pair I started ages ago. I hope you will carry on and work away on old projects - finish one at a time and if you wish - start one new one - No more than two going on at once??
> 
> So nice to see you all here.


Thanks Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone! I started another sweater -- I am making myself a pullover and having lots of fun. 

Here are a couple of pictures of the front (not finished yet).

It will have a drop shoulder sleeve -- and I haven't decided on the color for the arms or the neck and borders. I am having fun - never know what I am going to do next. 

How are you all doing> Anyone working on a project???


----------



## jmai5421

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I started another sweater -- I am making myself a pullover and having lots of fun.
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of the front (not finished yet).
> 
> It will have a drop shoulder sleeve -- and I haven't decided on the color for the arms or the neck and borders. I am having fun - never know what I am going to do next.
> 
> How are you all doing> Anyone working on a project???


Beautiful Shirley
I want to get the socks done that I started in Darowil's workshop. They started out with two circulars two at a time. They got so messed up that I borrowed a friends circulars and started another two at a time. I left the first set to straighten out. Well the same thing happened with the second set. They are now on magic loop. I was able to salvage both of the first set and am doing magic loop one at a time. I had to frog one of the second set but have one done. I have started the toe of that set but doing all in magic loop. I will post when finished.
I posted earlier pictures of my white blob 2-3 yr old WIP/UFO along with how far I am with my purple sweater and entralac vest. It is a few pages back.
I just needed something small for a bit. Then back to the sweater and vest.
I sure love the way you do color. Everything you make always looks so nice. Back to my socks.


----------



## Designer1234

jmai5421 said:


> Beautiful Shirley
> I want to get the socks done that I started in Darowil's workshop. They started out with two circulars two at a time. They got so messed up that I borrowed a friends circulars and started another two at a time. I left the first set to straighten out. Well the same thing happened with the second set. They are now on magic loop. I was able to salvage both of the first set and am doing magic loop one at a time. I had to frog one of the second set but have one done. I have started the toe of that set but doing all in magic loop. I will post when finished.
> I posted earlier pictures of my white blob 2-3 yr old WIP/UFO along with how far I am with my purple sweater and entralac vest. It is a few pages back.
> I just needed something small for a bit. Then back to the sweater and vest.
> I sure love the way you do color. Everything you make always looks so nice. Back to my socks.


I love to use color - it gives me pleasure. I don't really care for knitting two at a time on the two circs. I like the magic loop and don't mind that much doing one sock at a time. Do you do two with the Magic loop? How are things going at your house? I have been thinking about you. Take care dear friend.


----------



## carolyn tolo

Hi Desi 1234,

I really like this color and pattern.


----------



## jmai5421

first pair of socks started in the two circular workshop but ended up one at a time magic loop. My two circulars kept getting all mixed up. The second was also started in the workshop but the circulars got mixed up again. I guess I am going to have to try again or give up. I am just starting the second sock. One the pink pair I did a new cast/bind off for me. It is Jenys stretchy bind off. The yellow one is the bind off that Darowil did in her first workshop with magic loop. Also did the new FLK heel. Super easy and very comfortable. It looks different when not on the foot, but fits well.
I am getting lots done with this workshop. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## jmai5421

Designer1234 said:


> I love to use color - it gives me pleasure. I don't really care for knitting two at a time on the two circs. I like the magic loop and don't mind that much doing one sock at a time. Do you do two with the Magic loop? How are things going at your house? I have been thinking about you. Take care dear friend.


Thank you for your thoughts and prayers Shirley. Next week will be the second round of chemo. This one was easy except for the fatigue. I am not sure what the next one will bring or how many before they take a break.


----------



## Designer1234

jmai5421 said:


> first pair of socks started in the two circular workshop but ended up one at a time magic loop. My two circulars kept getting all mixed up. The second was also started in the workshop but the circulars got mixed up again. I guess I am going to have to try again or give up. I am just starting the second sock. One the pink pair I did a new cast/bind off for me. It is Jenys stretchy bind off. The yellow one is the bind off that Darowil did in her first workshop with magic loop. Also did the new FLK heel. Super easy and very comfortable. It looks different when not on the foot, but fits well.
> I am getting lots done with this workshop. How is everyone else doing?


They are wonderful Judy-- I like the magic loop better myself but there were requests for knitting two at once on two circulars.

Those are beautiful socks -- you are getting to be a sock specialist. How many pairs have you knit since the first workshop? 
I started then too and have 21 pairs knit since the workshops - have one pair nearly finished the first one is done the second is just at the heel - I like the toe up with magic loop.-


----------



## jmai5421

I counted my socks and was surprised. I have 18 1/2 pair, 19 1/2 if you count the knee high ski socks. I also have a pair of boot socks out of worsted wool that I have both cuffs done. I guess I did these cuff down. They are WIP'S that I found in a tote bag. Even more ridiculous one is magic loop and one is DPN'S. What was I thinking?
I am probably one of the people that asked for a workshop on two circulars. I tried. I might go back to the workshop and try again. The third pair should be a charm.
I am getting lots of hidden ufo's done. I am looking forward to Julie's guernsey sweater workshop. I have the yarn - navy blue wool. Probably will wish I had picked a lighter color, but Julie said the dark colors were traditional. I am traditional.


----------



## Designer1234

I've seen her examples - they are absolutely gorgeous sweaters and this should be as good a class as her last one. She is a wonderful knitter and I know you will enjoy the class.

I have made 6 pairs for my Husband - at least two each for all my family, and some for friends and myself. I always have a pair on the needle -- I have never made a pair with any intarsia or fancy colors although I mix my sock wool so they are pretty bright. 

I want to start a pair like your skiing socks for the kids but will wait until next fall. 

You sure are doing well with your projects.


----------



## Designer1234

I am not doing much crochet right now but I had an afghan that was nearly finished so yesterday I finished it off -- It is so nice to know that it is done -- It will go in my box of finished gifts for next Christmas. I am happy with it. another Stash Buster! yeah!


----------



## jmai5421

Designer1234 said:


> I am not doing much crochet right now but I had an afghan that was nearly finished so yesterday I finished it off -- It is so nice to know that it is done -- It will go in my box of finished gifts for next Christmas. I am happy with it. another Stash Buster! yeah!


Beautiful. You are really getting an early start for Christmas.


----------



## Designer1234

jmai5421 said:


> Beautiful. You are really getting an early start for Christmas.


I have the pullover all done except for finishing the sleeves which I always do last, with every sweater- That means I can get the length correct with no surprises. I am happy with it -- Pat (DH) suggested doing the grey sleeves and I wasn't sure but he was correct.

Our 59th Anniversary today -- I am so fortunate! I think I will keep him! :thumbup: :wink: :lol:


----------



## jmai5421

Designer1234 said:


> I have the pullover all done except for finishing the sleeves which I always do last, with every sweater- That means I can get the length correct with no surprises. I am happy with it -- Pat (DH) suggested doing the grey sleeves and I wasn't sure but he was correct.
> 
> Our 59th Anniversary today -- I am so fortunate! I think I will keep him! :thumbup: :wink: :lol:


Happy Anniversary! And many more! Have a great day and blessings to you and Pat! Love your new avatar of you and Pat.


----------



## freckles

.......

Our 59th Anniversary today -- I am so fortunate! I think I will keep him! :thumbup: :wink: :lol:[/quote]

We will be celebrating our 59th in June this year also. Have a great one!! (I'm keeping mine, too<G>)


----------



## Designer1234

freckles said:


> .......
> 
> Our 59th Anniversary today -- I am so fortunate! I think I will keep him! :thumbup: :wink: :lol:


We will be celebrating our 59th in June this year also. Have a great one!! (I'm keeping mine, too<G>)[/quote]

There are a surprising # of 59 th Anniversaries on KP-- I guess we did something right!


----------



## freckles

There are many, many good folk on here, no matter what anniversary they are celebrating. just seems like the older crowd knows more about committment, I guess<G>



Designer1234 said:


> There are a surprising # of 59 th Anniversaries on KP-- I guess we did something right!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

freckles said:


> There are many, many good folk on here, no matter what anniversary they are celebrating. just seems like the older crowd knows more about commitment, I guess<G>


The 'older crowd', as you phrased it, have: 
:arrow: a) been lucky in their choice of partners - in that the other half has _also_ striven to adhere to the commitment - it _does_ take two, and 
:arrow: b) have simply had more time to practice stick-to-it-ivness.

It's so much easier to quit when the road isn't the smoothest, than to work out how to make it over or around the obstacles. 
In a way, it (marriage) is a bit like knitting, except ... the knitting doesn't shout back at you.


----------



## Designer1234

*This workshop is now closed *

We shall open another Unfinished object workshop in late summer 2014

We hope you will join us. Designer1234--


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

